# Medaka Box



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 30, 2012)

New thread go!



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Oh Shiranui, when will it be your time to shine? pek



Hopefully.


----------



## BVB (Mar 30, 2012)

what a great chapter.

awesome manga is awesome.


----------



## Weather (Mar 30, 2012)

Absolutely loved this chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 30, 2012)

Now that Medaka and Zenkichi's stories are finished, let's go to a timeskip and have another series, Kumagawa Box. They all finish HS and Ajimu wants Kumagawa to win. They go on a journey to make sure he wins, and with the help of the Naked Apron Alliance. When he wins, that's the time Ajimu will depart this world.

Want that nao.


----------



## Blade (Mar 30, 2012)

Ajimu joined Medaka? 

She is probably trolling. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 30, 2012)

Ajimu is... exquisite.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2012)

They think Ajimu is crazy for thinking it's a manga even though she's right. 

Black hair Ajimu incoming.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 30, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Now that Medaka and Zenkichi's stories are finished, let's go to a timeskip and have another series, Kumagawa Box. They all finish HS and Ajimu wants Kumagawa to win. They go on a journey to make sure he wins, and with the help of the Naked Apron Alliance. When he wins, that's the time Ajimu will depart this world.
> 
> Want that nao.



Can't he win now? Really all he needs to do is stick around Zenkichi and he can win, since Kumagawa's pretty much the opposite of Medaka where all the shounen coincidences work against him which Devil style removes.


----------



## Koori (Mar 30, 2012)

Zenkichi vs. The World?

Bring it on!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2012)

So does this mean Emukae is Knives Chau?

So she's gonna end up making out with Shiranui, right?


----------



## Weather (Mar 30, 2012)

I demand Ajimu as Zenkichi's secretary 

NAO


----------



## Koori (Mar 30, 2012)

Weather said:


> I demand Ajimu as Zenkichi's secretary
> 
> NAO



The best way to watch over your enemy is to have such person as close to you as possible 

But in all seriousness, Naze for secretary, please


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2012)

Watch instead, it'll be Medaka having to defeat Zenkichi's seven evil fiancees. 

Ummm...

1. Shiranui
2. Emukae
3. Naze
4. Ajimu
5. Judo girl
6. Zenkichi's mom 
7. Munakata


----------



## Sarun (Mar 30, 2012)

Would non-AB bloodtype persons be introduced?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 30, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Can't he win now? Really all he needs to do is stick around Zenkichi and he can win, since Kumagawa's pretty much the opposite of Medaka where all the shounen coincidences work against him which Devil style removes.



Nah, I don't want that. It wouldn't be fun.

Yeah, I think it'll be Scott Pilgrim vs The World now. But instead of 7 fiances it'll be 70, 700, or 7000. Take your pick.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 30, 2012)

I really hope the shitty romantic comedy genre still continues. Or at the very least, bring back the hipster. :33


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 31, 2012)

Neh romance comedy got boring for me real fast I don't mind it being a subgenre but as a main plot it doesn't really go anywhere.

I hopefully Zen being president will lead to Shirnanui getting some more focus since ironically has always been his best friend, with him profusing his love to her on several occasions most of which her replies being "I love me too". Really she should take the Vice president spot.

Hipster will almost certainly return he's still Medaka's step brother.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah romcom is boring but the way it's executed in this series (with a lot of satire aimed at WSJ I might add ) I'd want more than the action shounen this series was at first.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 1, 2012)

Been wondering if I should pick up this manga again has it gotten better since it started becoming more of a battle manga?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, u should pick it up again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Upcoming chapter pics.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally got around to reading the chapter and...wow 

Thank you Based Nisio


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoiler summary (not confirmed)


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I can get from the spoilers (unconfirmed), that the choosing of the fianc? of Medaka is a type of competition and the winning person becomes her fianc? there's seven branches of the Yuzuriha house and each heir wants to marry her, Medaka resolves to join in order to free herself. There's also some mention of Tsubami's father, he's also from one of the houses (potenial marriage partner) he won last time but was killed.


----------



## Koori (Apr 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zenkichi vs. The World? Oh yes, please, bring it, bring it...!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Chapter 141


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2012)

We'll be getting Zen vs Medaka again. Medaka will be competing to free herself from the decisions, Zen will be competing to protect her from the other suitors, maybe get her himself even.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't see Medaka getting to actually fight at all if the Ge'Hyoukai can disallow it. I would think she'd just steamroll the competition as usual. Bukiko seems to think Medaka might lose though, so maybe the Wedding Feast isn't all fighting or she knows something I don't.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 6, 2012)

That's what I meant though, it wouldn't be all fighting. Besides, with Zen's Devil Style it'll even the odds around him, whether the competition is physical or mental.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 7, 2012)

You gotta be shitting me


----------



## Gallant (Apr 7, 2012)

Questions have been answered and more need to be asked now. But I am completely hyped up for this Jet Black Bride arc.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 7, 2012)

I didn't see this new arc coming at all ..

I like Medaka's new clothes though. Her new hair looks good too


----------



## White Rook (Apr 7, 2012)

Did anyone else laugh at the fact that Medaka suddenly became a glutton? It's like she is a protagonist of a Shounen Jump manga...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2012)

And she gets stronger by eating tons of meat. So basically she was not in top form for the whole manga until now? vv


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 7, 2012)

Zenkichi has some meat for Medaka. Tube steak.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2012)

As Medaka's love interest, Zenkichi probably has to fight some of those fellas as well.

AND JUST WAIT UNTIL THEY MEET KUMAGAWA.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh, God!  It really did turn into Scott Pilgrimm! :amazed

But, yeah, even if the competition isn't just fighting, Medaka should still steamroll everyone else.  She's ridiculously smart and all.  Unless some of the competitions revolve around art or are based on sheer luck she is still above everyone in pretty much everything, so seeing if Nishio-sensei can make her sweat without @$$pulls should be interesting!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2012)

Man, if only that was Shiranui in a bunny suit...


----------



## Wosu (Apr 7, 2012)

well hello fellow MB fans, well this arc better not revolve only around Medaka, i want to see Zenkichi's decisions too and wasn't he supposed to become the MC now? oh and Zenkichi better step up and stop this marriage bs


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 7, 2012)

Interested in picking this up considering how popular it is and all. 
Can someone tell me what type of manga it is though and what the attraction is? On the surface it just looks like any old ecchi/comedy, which has kept me away from it til now.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 7, 2012)

I kind of like Medaka's new look. I'm also looking forward to what kind of tests/challenges the matchmakers cook up. Since Medaka took Hanten's Jet Black pass(with no objections) I guess some of the others will figure it out and tag along as well.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ WHen did Medaka take anything from Hanten?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 8, 2012)

He's got the name mixed up he was talking about Kanome.


----------



## Wosu (Apr 10, 2012)

its a good thing nisioo didnt end manga when it was stated, haha such a good troll that part of Medaka killing her father would have remained unanswered and her new look is fucking sexy


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2012)

spoilers 142


*Spoiler*: __ 



A new team to face the fiance's is formed Medaka, Kanome, Aijimu (no idea why) and Kumagawa plus I think some more people join. Zenkichi is mentioned in the chapter no idea if he talks or not.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well didn't Medaka mention that she would take responsibilty over Ajimu? I suppose that is the reason why.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 10, 2012)

eh cool beams , dat dream team


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy Shit, dat team.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well didn't Medaka mention that she would take responsibilty over Ajimu? I suppose that is the reason why.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems more like Zenkichi asked for a favor. Since he seemingly couldn't go.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seems more like Zenkichi asked for a favor.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In any case that is one serious dream team.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In any case that is one serious dream team.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was talking overpowered wise there's no logical villains Nisio could set up for her it sorta makes the whole arc kinda ridiculous unless a completely random powerlevel is introduced. It's the issue you face with godlike characters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking overpowered wise there's no logical villains Nisio could set up for her it sorta makes the whole arc kinda ridiculous unless a completely random powerlevel is introduced.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sure we'll find out if there is. Nisio knows the capabilities of this team. I find it intriguing what Nisio will pull out against this team.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 10, 2012)

Seriously don't see how Medaka's team is going to lose. 

Unless these guys are beyond god level hax, which probably is the case here.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2012)

Somehow I forsee many plot holes in this coming arc... many. Powerlevels getting so high in a manga that doesn't take itself so seriously makes it seem likely.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr Bison YES, YES, Fuck Yeah, Both are in this arc.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 They were thtwo other people mentioned in the previous spoiler. also there's also some forshadowing that they might lose or at least that Zenkichi will do something preventing it. She basically forbids people telling him because he's busy with the school council but says "tell this to Zenkichi if we fail we fought admirably and....?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 11, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Somehow I forsee many plot holes in this coming arc... many. Powerlevels getting so high in a manga that doesn't take itself so seriously makes it seem likely.



It'll be wonderful


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 11, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> It'll be wonderful



I just wonder if I'll have to bring out the "what the fuck am I reading!" gif


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 11, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> ^^ WHen did Medaka take anything from Hanten?





Spirit King said:


> He's got the name mixed up he was talking about Kanome.



I don't find the guy very interesting so it's a bit harder for me to remember his name. It doesn't help he rarely shows up. As for the power levels getting high there's always Naze's normalizing stuff.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 11, 2012)

*142 Spoilers*






I call dibs on Ajimu.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Ajimu got the black hair now.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah .


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2012)

So she turned to how she was before? Ajimu i mean


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 11, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> So she turned to how she was before? Ajimu i mean



Maybe, but i'm seriously wondering whats up with those numbers


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2012)

Dat black hair Ajimu. 

And Hansode. :33


----------



## Koori (Apr 11, 2012)

Kumagawa without the armband


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2012)

Having the president changed, don?t some members would change? 

Anyway Kumagawa was supposed to graduate soon so chances of him already retiring from the council were high. It?s what usually happens with the student councils.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2012)

As I said before, I believe both Akune and Kikaijima would be retained in their old posts for the new Zenkichi Presidency.

It's about the VP and General Affairs Post that needs filling.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

lol ajimu, she added together her abnormal and minus skills. When I see such large numbers like that I am just in awe. Since they left the school I can't really see Zenkichi being involved until after this is set and done. Medaka certainly put together the team that is most likely to live through this, I'll give her that. I can't see what the opposing group can do against them but I'll wait and see.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh god, those damn perverts....specially that damn pedo!!!

Seems like Zenkichi will know about this until the very end of the arc. Also I?m glad to see all those awesome guys together, she couldn?t have gathered a more bizarre team.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

I lol'd at Hansode's reward for winning.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2012)

lol, couldn?t expect less from her.

Still Kumagawa could have aimed for something else, his fetish for naked apron seems that he will never see it in real life...


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## White Rook (Apr 12, 2012)

Now NisiOisin can accomplish three things with a single deed, which is
*Spoiler*: __ 



killing Ajimu. Doing that he can hype the enemies, get rid of a troublesome character (it might be difficult to have such a powerful character in the series) and troll the readers.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 12, 2012)

lol @ the pedo.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't read the entire series but I did read the start of this new arc and I'm wondering. When Medaka kissed Zenichi and basically confessed her love, that actually happened right? I mean now with this new arc it's like that never happened Oo She even stated she wouldn't mind marrying what's his name. I don't get it.


----------



## Koori (Apr 12, 2012)

reaperunique said:


> I haven't read the entire series but I did read the start of this new arc and I'm wondering. When Medaka kissed Zenichi and basically confessed her love, that actually happened right? I mean now with this new arc it's like that never happened Oo She even stated she wouldn't mind marrying what's his name. I don't get it.



Her words before her fellow allies pinned her down should give you an idea about how much Medaka regrets not have a choice but fight for her freedom... and the man she loves.

And also, because Zenkichi could easily die, she wants to avoid that too.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I still don't think Medaka loving him is confirmed...

Zenkichi commented that the kiss was overflowing love and Medaka told Kikaijima the same thing of "falling for you".


----------



## Koori (Apr 12, 2012)

They still aren't a true couple, this is what the Jet Black Feast is for. I can see Zen taking part in as the seventh suitor.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Koori said:


> They still aren't a true couple, this is what the Jet Black Feast is for. *I can see Zen taking part in as the seventh suitor.*



As awesome as that may be, after what happened with the treasure hunt he might be on the sidelines this entire arc...


----------



## Koori (Apr 12, 2012)

Zen NEVER is on the sidelines.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2012)

Zenkichi is the main char now. remember?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Zenkichi is the main char now. remember?



But with Devil Style nothing is going to stop him from his off-panel council duties


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 12, 2012)

Devil Style is quite the double-edged sword


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2012)

Zenkichi will appear until the very end saying " That woman will be mine, don?t touch her bastards! "

And then will have his ass ahnded to him by someone, actually probably all of them even Medaka will gang up on him. That?s how things happen with devil style


----------



## Wosu (Apr 12, 2012)

That mawfawking devil style
well he might have some third skill, and he still got that Savate, i don't see how Devil style will stop him from making excuses to go save Medaka 
please elaborate


----------



## Sarun (Apr 12, 2012)

Zenkichi himself appearing is too coincidental since the battle is taking place in the ocean in neutral zone. So, for a "normal" high school kid to have access to reach the battle ship might be too convenient.

Then again, Hanten is the one who made Zen's skill, so if the mangaka wants Hanten to play bigger role, one possibility is for Hanten to mess around with effects of Zen's Devil Style if possible.


----------



## Wosu (Apr 12, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Zenkichi himself appearing is too coincidental since the battle is taking place in the ocean in neutral zone. So, for a "normal" high school kid to have access to reach the battle ship might be too convenient.
> 
> Then again, Hanten is the one who made Zen's skill, so if the mangaka wants Hanten to play bigger role, one possibility is for Hanten to mess around with effects of Zen's Devil Style if possible.


reverse the effects? it will still be some type of double-edged sword and if the effects are reversed we can get some mawfawking angel style that sounds super lame 
but i digress everyone expects Zen to break in someway or another and i doubt that would happen because the author is one of the biggest trolls
but one of the best trolls ever though


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 13, 2012)

Say, anyone have any confirmation as to how long the anime is going to be. I keep hearing either 12 or 45 episodes.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2012)

12 doesn't make sense. I hope they'll at least finish the previous arc in the manga, which would mean over 130 chapters in two seasons.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 12 doesn't make sense. I hope they'll at least finish the previous arc in the manga, which would mean over 130 chapters in two seasons.



Most probably we'll get one 20 or so epi season and then if it's popular enough we get a second. unless they decided to things differently after Nura. Medaka box is a more "Otaku" orientated Shounen so a large amount of episodes in one go seems unlikely.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 13, 2012)

MazinFireWars said:


> Say, anyone have any confirmation as to how long the anime is going to be. I keep hearing either 12 or 45 episodes.



I heard between 12-24. 45 episodes was apparently a lie.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 13, 2012)

*Looks like it will be *


----------



## Wosu (Apr 13, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *Looks like it will be *


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 15, 2012)

Though from what I hear the 12 episodes argument relies on the dvd's that are available for pre-order (All containing in total twelve eps) which really isn't much of a confirmation. For all we know the twelve eps are going to be the first season, with twelve more for the next, etc.

Although with no confirmation either way, anything is possible. Funny how they won't even list on their main site how many episodes it's going to have.  Gainax trolling again.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

Zenkichi has arrived.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He has his own crew with some new people (I think), with Emukae.


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

And some still were doubting he was main character.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

He seems to have been missing for the past week (there was obviously a timeskip), I think there's some new characters in his crew (student council members), no idea when he actually meets Medaka's crew.


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New characters we have never seen before among the members of his student council? I wonder who they might be.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think there's a new guy as the general affairs  officer (I think), the spoiler wasn't too clear on vice president, so I'm not sure if that's a new person or an old character, Emukae seems to be treasury officer


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2012)

Wait what spoiler


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Wait what spoiler



Sorry prob should have put that in tags, if your asking about the new spoiler previous page.


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone confirm if this is true.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The perverts are fakeouts for the real suitors who are all FEMALE??? :rofl


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 18, 2012)

Koori said:


> Someone confirm if this is true.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Haha.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2012)

Koori said:


> Someone confirm if this is true.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That would be the best plot twist ever.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

Koori said:


> Someone confirm if this is true.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



They are the suitors doubles, they reals are shown in shadows, 

Looks like Naze is vice prez (though I'm not entirely sure).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2012)

I was able to find one spoiler image...



ALL MY BONERS

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 





The spoilers were true. 




ALL MY BONERS x2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 143 images_


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd count on most of that being being random crap without much meaning. This manga seems have introduced a riduclous amount of females in this chapter. Nisio is trying too hard. Lol at Zenkichi having a council filled with girls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 18, 2012)

What's the point of being a main character if you can't surround yourself with a bunch of girls?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Feel semi-bad for Kouki and Kikaijima but zen got his bitches now.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 143 images_



Hahaha, oh wow .


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

I like how there's a random plain looking new girl in there. I bet what went through Zen's mind was now that I have my group of ideal women I mean candidcates, I have one space left he you plain girl you seem rather good at what you do join me.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

Those girls look awesome.

Also Ajimu ends up defeating the supposed suitors.

And Zenkichi being the man 

Next chapter: 144 " How did this become a Harem? "


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> That's assuming they'll bother to translate it. They could always just put in a note and then ignore it.



Assuming it isn't that important.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I like how there's a random plain looking new girl in there. I bet what went through Zen's mind was now that I have my group of ideal women I mean candidcates, I have one space left he you plain girl you seem rather good at what you do join me.



Well it could be actually pretty balanced if you look at it.

Zenkichi= Normal/Zero
Kujira = Abnormal
Mukae= Minus
Wanizuka= Not equal
plain girl= normal/special(maybe)


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

Naze is no more.


*Spoiler*: __ 



From today onwards she is Vice President Kujira Kurokami


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Well it could be actually pretty balanced if you look at it.
> 
> Zenkichi= Normal/Zero
> Kujira = Abnormal
> ...



Technically Kujira can count as both (sorta), she can turn herself into a minus (seemingly a bunch of random minus's). But yeah I see your point.

Thinking about the plot of this arc (I struggle when using that word in regards to this), I'm guessing Kujira will have some idea about how to get on that thing. And really I don't see how overpowered side vs random villlains will go. They're all a bit too hax to have anything remotely resembling standard battles but if they do Aijmu's going to need to be taken out some how, and I don't see how.


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

I would choose that student council over the previous one any day.


----------



## Soranushi (Apr 18, 2012)

_*checks thread and sees spoiler pics....*_



Mura said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 143 images_



_Holy F#*ken Lulz~ along with the info on whats going on, these images have gotta be the funniest things I've seen since Zen realized what he wanted from Medaka 17chapters ago....

Anyway, it seems like this arc is gonna be quite the entertaining voyage._


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah Kikaijima and Kouki were at bit useless for most of the story. Kouki got a lot better near the end, Kikajima pretty much remained useless throughout.


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

You hardly can expect outstanding things coming from specials, and yet Kikaijima is capable to shatter the glass by shooting out a super powerful ultrasonic wave.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

But she didn?t really give anything to the story though.

Kouki was most of the time labelled as the guy who can crush whoever he wants and can do whatever without much of a problem but wee never get to see his full. Like one of those respected veterans who never show their full for the sake of the noobs, ya know.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

Koori said:


> You hardly can expect outstanding things coming from specials, and yet Kikaijima is capable to shatter the glass by shooting out a super powerful ultrasonic wave.



True but that doesn't change the fact she was mostly useless. Zenkichi was a normal and still got some awesome fights "probably the best ones in the manga" Of course he was more important than her but that doesn't change the fact it was possible. Kikaijima got jack shit. Nisio really should of bothered properly using her but he really didn't.


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

Her role limits to achieving things she can do by herself and stay as a comic relief character most of the time. Characters suited for combat and bigger challenges are the likes of the abnormals and the minuses. Zen is different, the only exception to the rule of normal fellows.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

Koori said:


> Her role limits to achieving things she can do by herself and stay as a comedic relief character most of the time. Characters suited for combat and bigger challenges are the likes of the abnormals and the minuses. Zen is different, the only exception to the rule of normal fellows.



Your not countering the fact she was useless. which was my point in all this, she didn't even have much role as comic relief, her entire role was pretty much designated fangirl. It was possible for her to be more useful like Kouki showed although very late but she wasn't.


----------



## Koori (Apr 18, 2012)

Like I've said, it's fine. Not every character has to be fairly useful, you know?

And just for the record: every page featuring Ajimu contains around 100 skill names classified by groups, many of which are beyond all logic


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 18, 2012)

Koori said:


> Like I've said, it's fine. Not every character has to be fairly useful, you know?
> 
> And just for the record: every page featuring Ajimu contains around 100 skill names classified by groups, many of which are beyond all logic



I know I was just saying I was just agreeing that this council seems to be better than the previous one because of certain members of that council not being very useful.

Any on skill names, thier not really all beyond logic most which are just a bunch of shounen abilities, like time stop time skip, sword (lol) etc.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 18, 2012)

I feel so bad for CXC having to translate those pages above...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 18, 2012)

Holy shit. Nisio just listed 600 of ajimu's abilities on those pages.

*I await with bated breath.*


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 19, 2012)

Did I just see that right or did Ajimu just turn into a dinosaur?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 19, 2012)

Apparently someone could read a few of the skills given on Animesuki... All I can say is jesus christ.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just the highlighted ones: stronger than anyone, can absorb others, return others to level 1, instant kill upon eye contact, can take others' skills, can't die, will always win if the opponent's stronger (?), can continue fighting if dead (among other stuff like controlling black holes, reversing cause and effect, creating universe etc ....).


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

Why is Ajimu so perfect?


----------



## Koori (Apr 19, 2012)

The best skill: Count Up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

She must be perfect...she needs to if she wants to be in Zenkichi?s harem


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 19, 2012)

Koori said:


> The best skill: Count Up.



A skill that counts skills.

No wonder she can keep track of all her shit. 

Also, if what hear is true, the 600 skills are each divided into six categories for each page. First page is about swordsman skills. The one with the dinosaur is about trasformation skills. The final one with her sitting in the throne is about 'Boss' skills.

Jesus christ I'm roaring with anticipation.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

She is so hax it is horribly awesome, no matter how overpowered she is you can?t seem to hate her.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 19, 2012)

How on earth could anyone hate someone with that face?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2012)

MazinFireWars said:


> Apparently someone could read a few of the skills given on Animesuki... All I can say is jesus christ.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So how the hell did she feel inferior to Medaka and how could Kumagawa seal her?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 19, 2012)

Zaru said:


> So how the hell did she feel inferior to Medaka and how could Kumagawa seal her?



Has she ever seriously tried to beat anyone?  As far as I know this is the only time she's ever even tried to win. Most of her life she's been trying to lose. 

And also, it's Medaka Box. Sense got thrown out the window when Medaka stripped.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 19, 2012)

MazinFireWars said:


> A skill that counts skills.
> 
> No wonder she can keep track of all her shit.
> 
> ...




yup

Sword
Combat
Magic
Mental
Bio-transformation
Boss


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 19, 2012)

MazinFireWars said:


> Has she ever seriously tried to beat anyone?  As far as I know this is the only time she's ever even tried to win. Most of her life she's been trying to lose.
> 
> And also, it's Medaka Box. Sense got thrown out the window when Medaka stripped.



Technically she has to always try to win otherwise her aim defeats it's purpose. She was trying to prove the world was manga by doing what she considered at that time to be impossible, which would require her putting her all into it. You don't consider something impossible if you know you can easily do it.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Technically she has to always try to win otherwise her aim defeats it's purpose. She was trying to prove the world was manga by doing what she considered at that time to be impossible, which would require her putting her all into it. You don't consider something impossible if you know you can easily do it.



Hmm. I always saw it as her winning no matter what she did, so she never seriously tried to and gave herself disadvantages. (Like allowing Zenkichi to have a skill that in essence was more of a disadvantage than an advantage) Though you make a good point.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't wait for the scan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

She looked her whole life for a situation where she wouldn't succeed...but she always won. That's why she lived "a pointlessly long life." Everything was just too boring for her since no matter what, she always succeeded. She's like the anti-Kumagawa.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 19, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She looked her whole life for a situation where she wouldn't succeed...but she always won. That's why she lived "a pointlessly long life." Everything was just too boring for her since no matter what, she always succeeded. She's like the anti-Kumagawa.



Technically wouldn't Medaka be the Anti-Kumagawa (until Devil style of course). Fate bends over itself to help Medaka, fate bends over itself to screw over Kumagawa. Aijimu seems closer to a that's near god itself. Fate doesn't really help her (she's not the main character) it more simply can't stop her.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

We're just arguing semantics here. Basically, Ajimu can't lose. She didn't even lose in the last arc. She teamed up with the ultimate loser Kumagawa in middle school and still won.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 19, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> We're just arguing semantics here. Basically, Ajimu can't lose. She didn't even lose in the last arc. She teamed up with the ultimate loser Kumagawa in middle school and still won.



Technically Medaka did win though in a way, through convert no jutsu and preventing death. An ultimate victory would be proving the  world was manga.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 19, 2012)

She just convinced her life was worth living. Otherwise, Medaka would've got curbstomped in every other type of confrontation.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 19, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She just convinced her life was worth living. Otherwise, Medaka would've got curbstomped in every other type of confrontation.



If Devil style was there, otherwise standard shounen crap would have made Aijimu lose somehow. As ridiculous as it would be.


----------



## Koori (Apr 19, 2012)

Those perverts never felt threatening at all, yet the chicks are already creeping me out, specially the katana wielder and what you would call Shiranui's evil counterpart.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2012)

Can't wait for the chapter.

@Koori: I feel I saw what u just posted in animesuki too.


----------



## Da Realest (Apr 20, 2012)

Dammit when will the chapter be out


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2012)

Ajimu's 600 skills seem/might to be/be occupy/occupying trans people.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2012)

lol troll

Anyway...I just started to respect CXC. They sure have nothing else to do. Supposing tat there were really 600 skills in those pages...that was crazy. Ajimu just showing how boss she is while everyone was shocked.

Kumagawa being the man just saying whatever he wants to whoever he wants. Zenkichi going to play hero and over all...Dat Student Council Vicepresident KUrokami Kujira

loved the chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2012)

Props to the CxC team.

Dat Ajimu. 

Also...



Already?


----------



## Da Realest (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesus  she's broken


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2012)

Good Chapter.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 20, 2012)

Zenkichi gonna save the day 

I'm suprised they managed translating all those skills.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2012)

Ajimu's skills are retardedly broken.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 21, 2012)

So ... if Ajimu is supposedly invincible, why is Zen needed?

I smell another troll


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2012)

She needed Zen to prove that she could lose...but then he won.


----------



## Blackmasta (Apr 21, 2012)

Zenkichi's got himself a nice little harem going on there. Also, "Become God" skill


----------



## raphxenon (Apr 21, 2012)

now that some skills are out what is the current OBD standing of Medakaverse?


----------



## White Rook (Apr 21, 2012)

Chapters like this are the reason I like this manga.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2012)

"I am always beside Medaka-chan"
Yet he takes 6 days to realize she's gone


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2012)

No one said you have to be smart to be the main character


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

Nisosin is king of trolls, but in a good way. Can the guy do any wrong MB, Nismeongatari, Bakemnongatari.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "I am always beside Medaka-chan"
> Yet he takes 6 days to realize she's gone



Obviously he's referring to when shit hits the fan, otherwise he's busy with with his harem. That shit takes time.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 21, 2012)

Those little frames from the glasses don't suit him at all.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2012)

kinky stuff .. I love it


Did anyone here thoroughly read through all 600 skills ?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 21, 2012)

That'd be something to troll the OBD wiki with


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

A guy on animesuki made a list of all of ajimu's skills.

jordan shoes


----------



## G-Man (Apr 21, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> kinky stuff .. I love it
> 
> Did anyone here thoroughly read through all 600 skills ?



My God, why do I find her so sexy in that page!  Something is "wrong" with me... and I don't want to be "right"!

And those skills were nuts!  "No Rematch (presumably for the enemy) Skill", "Become God Skill", "Become the Devil Skill", "Game Over Skill", "Rest in Peace Skill" (I'm guessing it's either yet another auto-kill attack or it prevents ressurection of the enemy), etc., etc.  That is just insane!  Even Medaka is all "No, no, no, no, no, no!  I didn't even do anything wrong and I would still prostrate myself before her!"

Oh, and does anyone else think the loli-suitor looks like Remilia Scarlet from Touhou Project?  Her hair even looked vaguely like little bat wings in the intro pic.

Still wondering why the families choose women as suitors, or does the Kurokami family not give a rat's @$$ about lesbians or how that might impact the company's image?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2012)

> My God, why do I find her so sexy in that page! Something is "wrong" with me... and I don't want to be "right"!


it's the thigh highs, the skirt and the smirk

and the overall pose


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Wallpaper anyone?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

G-Man said:


> My God, why do I find her so sexy in that page!  Something is "wrong" with me... and I don't want to be "right"!
> 
> And those skills were nuts!  "No Rematch (presumably for the enemy) Skill", "Become God Skill", "Become the Devil Skill", "Game Over Skill", "Rest in Peace Skill" (I'm guessing it's either yet another auto-kill attack or it prevents ressurection of the enemy), etc., etc.  That is just insane!  Even Medaka is all "No, no, no, no, no, no!  I didn't even do anything wrong and I would still prostrate myself before her!"
> 
> ...



I mean they are all powerful, and they just want the most powerful people, but on the flip side, unless someone in the group has the futa skill, how will you continue the Kurokama bloodline for the next generation, clearly that bloodline matters more than anything


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I mean they are all powerful, and they just want the most powerful people, but on the flip side, unless someone in the group has the futa skill, how will you continue the Kurokama bloodline for the next generation, clearly that bloodline matters more than anything



I wouldn't doubt the possibility of genetically engineering children


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 21, 2012)

This whole thing seems rather random and a bit too convient. This is a battle royal, and yet all of suitors were sleeping in likely the same area despite the fact their as much each others enemies as they are Medaka's. I mean sure they don't care too much as they slept in but this is a competition meaning should care about beating each other as  much as they do Medaka. Also why was the Tsurubami family the only one asked to bring 6 other people, surely they would all be asked to bring 6 people. 

It seems like a bunch of currently convient plot holes in order to bring about a team match set up. The yuri suitors also seem a bit weird for a super powerful business based family where image practically means everything.

Really everything seems quite convulted.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2012)

She has a skill to become pregnant and a skill to lay eggs.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Apr 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I wouldn't doubt the possibility of genetically engineering children



The way I see it is, blood isn't exactly important. If I recall, high standing families have often adopted males in order to maintain the family name.
That isn't necessary here because I guess they decided the Kurokami name is going to take priority regardless and they don't mind if they have a female leading the Kurokami group (kinda progressive if you think about it, well aside from the whole forcing her to get married thing), so there's no difference if a male or female marries Medaka. Point being, the family name is what's important, and not exactly the blood itself. I mean, they wanted branch families to marry into the Kurokami name because they wanted to mix in new blood, right?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2012)

Corrupt3dSol said:


> The way I see it is, blood isn't exactly important. If I recall, high standing families have often adopted males in order to maintain the family name.
> That isn't necessary here because I guess they decided the Kurokami name is going to take priority regardless and they don't mind if they have a female leading the Kurokami group (kinda progressive if you think about it, well aside from the whole forcing her to get married thing), so there's no difference if a male or female marries Medaka. Point being, the family name is what's important, and not exactly the blood itself. I mean, they wanted branch families to marry into the Kurokami name because they wanted to mix in new blood, right?



Yes and No. Generally the adoption thing tends to be when they dont have their own kids. Normally if a really powerful family has its own offspring even if idiots (as history has shown time over time) they pass on the name to them.


----------



## Gene (Apr 21, 2012)

If she has a skill to become pregnant, then she must have a skill to become unpregnant!


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 21, 2012)

You think so?

She has a skill where she can?t die, howwever she also has a skill that say she can fight even when dead......troll is strong in those skills.

Also i would?ve died laughing if instead of " The top 6 trouble makers "Zenkichi had pointe dthem as " The top 6 trolls ". That?s what they are anyway


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

This was only what, 600 of her skills? That doesn't even make a dent in the 12,858,051,967,633,865 skills she has.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2012)

If my reading of the chapter was correct, it's that each of the "real" suitors are also gonna defeat all of the "fake" suitors just like Ajimu did.
Not "real" suitors vs Medaka team yet.

As for 1 week thing, it is that it took Medaka team 1 week to reach the battle ship, right?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2012)

I don?t think the doubles can stand up for another match.


----------



## Lucius (Apr 23, 2012)

maybe someone has a skill similar to all fiction.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> This was only what, 600 of her skills? That doesn't even make a dent in the 12,858,051,967,633,865 skills she has.



Bet you anything Nisio only picked a random number


----------



## migukuni (Apr 26, 2012)

*Tough 221*


I love kanzen'in-san, trolling all over the manga ever since she stepped into it


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 27, 2012)

Fucking love this manga. Finally decided to catch back up, only to see soo much trolling.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 27, 2012)

mmm delicious medaka box chapters are delicious


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 27, 2012)

First girl on the left is the best.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 27, 2012)

*Early spoilers*






...Wut?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2012)

So they are already in the ship and will fight witht thats word girl.

Seems like that special girl knows how to fight a little.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 27, 2012)

So Nisio side skipped the jokers battles and pretty much implied they lost due to a fatal flaw they all have (no idea if they did). I'm not surprised they were far too overpowered to have anything resembling a normal battle.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 28, 2012)

So Torai is the first subject of the new flask plan?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 29, 2012)

Chinese raws are out.

82

Zenkichi box and his harem, huh,huh alright!


----------



## Koori (Apr 29, 2012)

Does the sword girl's wardrobe ring any bells?


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 29, 2012)

Koori said:


> Does the sword girl's wardrobe ring any bells?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2012)

Fuck yeah. Zenkichi and his harem in action


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 29, 2012)

Fuck yeah Zenkichi fight next chapter, he always seems to have the best fights in the manga when it's proper full on one-on-one.

Also god damn does he have his council well trained. I'm guessng it's because of his general crazy preparedness.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Good chapter and it was interesting that Torai was part of the first generation flask plan. Certainly that makes her the strongest of the group. Namanie vs Zenkichi will be fun next chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 29, 2012)

Emukae friend zoned for life.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 29, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Emukae friend zoned for life.



You never know she may get or have gotten the L word before. Zenkichi has on several occasions professed his love for Shiranui.


----------



## Koori (Apr 29, 2012)

Kujira being all tsundere towards Zen. 

"Zen-*chan*"


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 29, 2012)

Koori said:


> Kujira being all tsundere towards Zen.
> 
> "Zen-*chan*"



Lol I didn't even notice that. I like how he's got everyone to call him boss. 

The dudes pretty much trolling the whole student council institute, first he gets a council filled with girls, then takes the entire student council on this trip based entirely on his feeling. The irony is the manifesto he used to get in power was essentially for the school to deal with their own problems. So he isn't really accountable for shit. Their certainly doing it now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2012)

You know its rare, but Nisosin is such a troll I could see him doing some sort of semi harem ending, hes the one author I would say would be so flippant to actually go that route. 

Lets go Zen getting the suitors added to his harem plan.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 29, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> You know its rare, but Nisosin is such a troll I could see him doing some sort of semi harem ending, hes the one author I would say would be so flippant to actually go that route.
> 
> Lets go Zen getting the suitors added to his harem plan.



Most probably it'll be a Zen Kumagawa split. Because let's be honest they'll most probably be the only noteworthy male characters in this manga from now on.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 29, 2012)

Damn, Zen was baws this chapter!!


----------



## Koori (Apr 29, 2012)

Zen has a strange quality to get the batshit crazy chicks to his side. And now he's gonna fight one of those.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 29, 2012)

This is what i was waiting for, a Zenkichi fight


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2012)

Ill agree, other then zen and kumo, none of the other male characters stand out much even the villains. Medaka's brother is kind of funny occasionally, but the karate guy who was part of Medaka's staff I thought was always kind of filling up space.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2012)

awesome chapter. Zenkichi?s boss level has no limits. His harem just keeps respecting him and now he is gonna fight that batshit awesome crazy gal(whose entire name seems to be an anagram of each word).

Bet we get a To Aru Majutsu ending and she joins the harem


----------



## G-Man (Apr 29, 2012)

I gotta wonder though, if she could slice the entire battleship in half with one swing, why didn't she also cut Naze in two?  It doesn't make sense for her slash to be too slow if her very swing cut the battleship in half, so the only other explanations are that she somehow made her slice miss Naze or Naze really is that insanely fast...


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2012)

She didn?t aim to cut naze. Zenkichi said that her actual goal was to cut the ship.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 30, 2012)

she didnt cut Naze because you dont mess with Zen's harem


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Ill agree, other then zen and kumo, none of the other male characters stand out much even the villains. Medaka's brother is kind of funny occasionally, but the karate guy who was part of Medaka's staff I thought was always kind of filling up space.



True but the issue with Akune now is that I'm not sure how he even fits into the main story anymore. Going so far by whats happened I I don't even think he's amain character amymore which means unless something happens he's pretty much been demoted to a side character who'll probably get involved in an arc a two.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> True but the issue with Akune now is that I'm not sure how he even fits into the main story anymore. Going so far by whats happened I I don't even think he's amain character amymore which means unless something happens he's pretty much been demoted to a side character who'll probably get involved in an arc a two.



I'm new to this series and kinda jumped ahead to the recent chapters just to get a look at what i have to look forward to so forgive me for asking obvious questions but did Akune give up on winning Medaka over or something? Sounds like he did from what I'm reading.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I'm new to this series and kinda jumped ahead to the recent chapters just to get a look at what i have to look forward to so forgive me for asking obvious questions but did Akune give up on winning Medaka over or something? Sounds like he did from what I'm reading.



Pretty much he became his own man and started to move independently (most of this happened in the treasure hunt arc with Akune finally choosing to joins Zen's side when they went against each other in the arc aftward). 

Though that's not the main reason he's not relevant anymore, it's because Zen kicked him out of the Student council in order to set up his harem.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Pretty much he became his own man and started to move independently (most of this happened in the treasure hunt arc with Akune finally choosing to joins Zen's side when they went against each other in the arc aftward).
> 
> Though that's not the main reason he's not relevant anymore, it's because Zen kicked him out of the Student council in order to set up his harem.



That's good that he stopped worshiping her and found himself. 

You'd think Akune would have no trouble building his own harem.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> That's good that he stopped worshiping her and found himself.
> 
> You'd think Akune would have no trouble building his own harem.



Well he does have the usual fangirls due to his pretty boy looks. He just only seems to have one notable female characterin the manga interested. That's most probably because girls in this manga are generally quite eccentric and crazy.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Apr 30, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> True but the issue with Akune now is that I'm not sure how he even fits into the main story anymore. Going so far by whats happened I I don't even think he's amain character amymore which means unless something happens he's pretty much been demoted to a side character who'll probably get involved in an arc a two.



You forget that Wanizuka is part of the student council. I'm guessing he will be involved in whatever development she's bound to get.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 30, 2012)

Corrupt3dSol said:


> You forget that Wanizuka is part of the student council. I'm guessing he will be involved in whatever development she's bound to get.



That's still a side character. He used to be a part of the main group before. He obviously won't be completely removed from the story and he'll still have a few arcs he's important in, but story importance wise he seems to have taken a major downgrade. He has routes through Wanizuka but even then he could just be some random person she seems occasionally in a blue moon and the by the story structure it wouldn't feel too weird. The author could do a few arcs where's he's pretty important in but as a side character it wouldn't feel too strange if he didn't. Compare to say Zen and seemingly now most of his SC if they dissapeared for a few arcs there would be a noticeable gap in the manga.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2012)

Tsundere Naze volunteered to be VP 

Poor Emukae


----------



## Kirito (May 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








JUMP Next promo. KnB's Kuroko's girlfriend is Medaka.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2012)

lol what? Medaka x Kuroko? Now we know why Haremyoshi got a harem, he knew about this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 3, 2012)

The hell?


----------



## Spirit King (May 3, 2012)

What is Medaka a trophy girl... This seems so random.


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2012)

I saw that there was some discussion earlier about Ajimu's hair color turning back to black, and I simply want to clarify.

Earlier we saw Medaka, when hit by "Bookmaker" her hair had turned white. However Ajimu in the dream state doesn't appear to be afflicted with Bookmaker, so there she has black hair. In the real world, before this arc, Ajimu had white hair _because_ she was affiliated with Bookmaker, but since it's gone her hair color has changed back, just as Medaka's did.

Okay, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 5, 2012)

inb4 Ajimu's hair was white because she had a power for it turning white.


----------



## Spirit King (May 8, 2012)

So ironic the hair arguement.

Also new spoilers for 145


*Spoiler*: __ 



The glasses come off (shit just got real), mode change, hair change too guess which colour. Seems to be from real eater.

Medaka, seemingly actually gets captured by Rabbit girl no idea what happens to the rest


----------



## Koori (May 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If that's a gift from Shiranui, then Zenkichi had to give something in exchange, just like with Hinokage. Hmm... seems Parasite Sight was taken.


----------



## Spirit King (May 8, 2012)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a gift from Shiranui, then Zenkichi had to give something in exchange, just like with Hinokage. Hmm... seems Parasite Sight was taken. Or was it Devil Style?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd hope it's parasite seeing, since Devil style is actually an ability that forces the author to purposefully avoid shounen tropes, removing it so early seems like a cop out.


----------



## Koori (May 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was just kidding. He would never get rid of such an efficient ability, and less would Shiranui take something she has no clue about.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So off-panel can counter the asspull negating power of Devil Style...


----------



## Sarun (May 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiranui was already shown to have Real Eater.


----------



## Wosu (May 8, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So off-panel can counter the asspull negating power of Devil Style...


It's Nisio bro, lol Zenkichi has to be one of the best protagonist ever, genuinely my favorite next to luffy/Yusuke and I want to see what asspull Zenkichi will get on this arc or next chapter  and Medaka's team's weakness is perverseness? sex? what was it again?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2012)

They all are so smart it backfired into idiocy.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But if you took Parasite seeing away from Zenkichi, wouldn't he be blind?


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> But if you took Parasite seeing away from Zenkichi, wouldn't he be blind?




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's why I'm guessing it whatever it is would still give him sight.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 9, 2012)

Devil Swag strikes again.


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Fucking dammit, those pics don't show. Ah well thx for the pics.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 9, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Fucking dammit, those pics don't show. Ah well thx for the pics.



Give me a minute.


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Give me a minute.



Yeah I know, I kinda guessed and thx.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 9, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Yeah I know, I kinda guessed and thx.



You're welcome. You should see them now.


----------



## Koori (May 9, 2012)

My god, I laughed my ass with that last page.


----------



## Nightwish (May 9, 2012)

Dat Devil Swag. 

And that last pic.


----------



## Koori (May 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The hell, she's red haired? My favorite type of girl! Zen I'm so proud of you


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

The last page was so random, my first reaction was what? then I burst out laughing.


----------



## Koori (May 9, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> The last page was so random, my first reaction was what? then I burst out laughing.



Welcome to the club


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Thinking back on it does she have a hyperspace container like Munkata and Kumagawa, how the fuck did she hide those knives, you can see her  legs plainly on the colour page.


----------



## Koori (May 9, 2012)

The only thing I saw there was some sexy panties.

EDIT: Dude, two of your pics have been already removed. Out of thousand of services for image storing you had to rely to imageshack?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2012)

I can?t see them all

Maybe she she is in reality a fatass woman who hides her weapons between her meat like Isuzu from Tenjou Tenge


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Seems zenkichi really does not give a shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



His counter to her extra swords are his "swords" all 28 of them without tooth decay so obviously he uses more swords than her, (which is clearly important).


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 9, 2012)

Koori said:


> The only thing I saw there was some sexy panties.
> 
> EDIT: Dude, two of your pics have been already removed. Out of thousand of services for image storing you had to rely to imageshack?



Lesson learned.


----------



## Koori (May 9, 2012)

A approximate translation of the last pic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



You'll have to take responsibility




I think so


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 9, 2012)

Koori said:


> A approximate translation of the last pic.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Apparently the actual translations is

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Please stop. If you're that wild, it'll leave a scar"




But i like yours better


----------



## Spirit King (May 9, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Apparently the actual translations is
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Obviously I'm guessing she's being ironic, or a bit slow...., considering most of her attacks would tend to leave a scar.....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2012)

dat devil swag


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2012)

Dat Harem.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 9, 2012)

Nice pics, I'm liking where this is going.


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2012)

I so want the full chapter soon.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 9, 2012)

And so Zenkichi's harem grows


----------



## Wosu (May 9, 2012)

Zenkichi will rape Medaka when he sees her, he was testing it on Torai


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2012)

Zenkichi should just get all of them pregnant. I bet no one would complain.


----------



## Wosu (May 9, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Zenkichi should just get all of them pregnant. I bet no one would complain.


I wouldn't, Medaka goes first bro, or maybe Torai.


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2012)

Do u think Zen still has Devil Style?


----------



## Spirit King (May 10, 2012)

Full raws for Medaka box our out, fucking crazy ass girl is fucing crazy.

shit himself.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 10, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Full raws for Medaka box our out, fucking crazy ass girl is fucing crazy.
> 
> shit himself.



...I understand why she have those bandages now...


----------



## Spirit King (May 10, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> ...I understand why she have those bandages now...



Shounen logic... I mean my god she makes Kumagawa and Emukae look tame, at least any grevious bodily harm they commited was reversible, she was just crazy.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

^same here

Still Zenkichi seems to have acquired some kind of new mode although he didn?t really show anything outstanding there aside from the usual...do you think it could be like Devil Style full power or something like that which didn?t actually need a change of hair?


----------



## Spirit King (May 10, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> ^same here
> 
> Still Zenkichi seems to have acquired some kind of new mode although he didn?t really show anything outstanding there aside from the usual...do you think it could be like Devil Style full power or something like that which didn?t actually need a change of hair?



TBH a god mode now would sort of go against his personality, I mean he had the chance to choose any hax ability and he chose an ability that gave him an f you to fate and not much else.

The dude probably doesn't care that he's underpowered, most probably even enjoys it.

Anyway fight ended up being better than I thought it was, one chapter but Zen's screw my arms and legs bitch I can still bite you to death made it all worth it.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, Zenkiharem biting that chick just made the chapter(still wannna know what those bubbles say though)

still wonder what was all that about him oing black haired SSJ. Could it be is _normal_-mode?


----------



## Spirit King (May 10, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Yeah, Zenkiharem biting that chick just made the chapter(still wannna know what those bubbles say though)
> 
> still wonder what was all that about him oing black haired SSJ. Could it be is _normal_-mode?



For some reason when I saw it I couldn't help but think of Monty Python, though Zen was more successful than the black knight.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

Hey guys come post in my thread.


----------



## Nightwish (May 10, 2012)

Didn't even know MB won AoTM.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I voted for it too.


----------



## Mider T (May 10, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Didn't even know MB won AoTM.



The competition was lightwork.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

Awesome chapter.

In the end it was a god mode though


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

Nice chapter, I suppose thats one way to hold swords.

To the North Pole though? Thats a hell of a lot of traveling to do.


----------



## hellosquared (May 11, 2012)

I thought she would pull of a killer bee, but that shit is hardcore

And wow wouldn't sex with her be really kinky? You get 7 extra holes


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2012)

Haha i thought she was gonna do some Killer Bee shit 

Fucking Zenkichi, friend has too much swag.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 11, 2012)

I guess Medaka couldn't hold a "candle" to the suitors 
...*cricket*


----------



## vanhellsing (May 11, 2012)

read the chapter , Zenkichi for president  also lol animesuki taking everything out of context


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2012)

Edit: NVM.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I guess Medaka couldn't hold a "candle" to the suitors
> ...*cricket*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2012)

If you cut off my arms, I'll kick you. If you cut off my legs, I'll bite you...

That adage sounds so familiar


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2012)

Naruto?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2012)

Among the threads in this section, where do u rate MB's popularity?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> If you cut off my arms, I'll kick you. If you cut off my legs, I'll bite you...
> 
> That adage sounds so familiar






sarun uchiha said:


> Naruto?





Mura said:


> Yeah, sounds about right.



Difference, Haremyoshi did apply that principle and looked like a boss


----------



## hellosquared (May 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> If you cut off my arms, I'll kick you. If you cut off my legs, I'll bite you...
> 
> That adage sounds so familiar



If you cut off my arms, I'll kick you.
If you cut off my legs, I'll d*** you.
Zenkichi is just happy to see you.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, Zen man is a boss unlike that yellow pansy.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 11, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Yeah, Zen man is a boss unlike that yellow pansy.



It's a pity Zen has bad taste in women


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 11, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> It's a pity Zen has bad taste in women



Medaka not good enough?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 11, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Medaka not good enough?



Shiranui end is best end.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2012)

As if this is gonna end in anything but a Zenharem.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 11, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> As if this is gonna end in anything but a Zenharem.



Unless Kumagawa steals his girls.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2012)

Kumagawa can get his own fucking girls and start his own harem


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 11, 2012)

That would be the typical Kumagawa troll move though.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 11, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Kumagawa can get his own fucking girls and start his own harem



But his reward is Medaka in a naked apron, and Medaka herself said she would marry him


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2012)

Actually know what, I'm ok with him doing that, it's only Zen's sloppy seconds after all


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2012)

Guys guys guys.

Kumagawa can have all the girls he wants in "the legendary naked apron" mode but his loser status will never gain their hearts.

Only harem in this manga will be property of Haremyoshi Zenkiharem


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 11, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Actually know what, I'm ok with him doing that, it's only Zen's sloppy seconds after all



Forgetting that Medaka kissed all the boys in elementary school before kissing Zenkichi are we?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2012)

You shut up


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 11, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> You shut up



Or how about Zenkichi's first on-panel kiss belonging to Ajimu, who kissed Kumagawa before him


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 11, 2012)

It's ok, Zen's still got plenty of other bitches


----------



## mosir (May 12, 2012)

Kumagawa > Zen.

Zen's one of thos sane ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that piss me off.


----------



## Zephyr (May 12, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Shiranui end is best end.



Picking someone who looks like a loli would probably remind him too much of his mom.


----------



## Koori (May 12, 2012)

mosir said:


> Kumagawa > Zen.
> 
> Zen's one of thos sane ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that piss me off.



And this is why you got banned.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2012)

mosir said:


> Kumagawa > Zen.
> 
> Zen's one of thos sane ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that piss me off.



Devil Banned


----------



## Koori (May 12, 2012)

28 sword style, aka *fuck you, Zoro*.


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2012)

Btw, the sword girl was already defeated (though not sure if it was a battle) by Medaka's team before she me the Student Council.

Do you think we will ever see the battles between Medaka's team and Suitors or are we only gonna see battles between SC and the leftover suitors?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Btw, the sword girl was already defeated (though not sure if it was a battle) by Medaka's team before she me the Student Council.
> 
> Do you think we will ever see the battles between Medaka's team and Suitors or are we only gonna see battles between SC and the leftover suitors?



I doubt it. We'll probably only hear about the method used to defeat them that Zenkichi was talking about.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 12, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Forgetting that Medaka kissed all the boys in elementary school before kissing Zenkichi are we?



Sounds like a whore to me.


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2012)

Wait, was it stated that they all were defeated?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Wait, was it stated that they all were defeated?



It was implied seeing how the bunny girl said the wedding feast has "just begun" after the suitor battles on the ship.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 12, 2012)

lulz i like them both equally no need to be selective and picky ,althougth kumagawa is becoming a little meh


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2012)

Can't Kujira remodel the ship to travel to North Pole?


----------



## Wosu (May 12, 2012)

Fuck you Freddie, Zenkichi and Medaka/Torai/Emukae forever.
No loli love for King of harems Zenkichi.


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2012)

Why not Zen gets all teh girls?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 12, 2012)

I'm telling ya, Zenharem, every chick's gonna be on his dick before every thing is said and done


----------



## vanhellsing (May 12, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I'm telling ya, Zenharem, every chick's gonna be on his dick before every thing is said and done



there is nothing wrong with this statement  and some other people are still in denial that zen is the MC


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 12, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> Fuck you Freddie, Zenkichi and Medaka/Torai/Emukae forever.
> No loli love for King of harems Zenkichi.



Just wait until we see Shiranui's true form


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2012)

"True Form", heh?

I wonder how much bust in that one.


----------



## Wosu (May 12, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Why not Zen gets all teh girls?


Nah the one i said are the sexiest, the Harem king deserves only the best bro  and actually replace Emukae with Ajimu


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 12, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> Nah the one i said are the sexiest, the Harem king deserves only the best bro  and actually replace Emukae with Ajimu



There is only one Harem King and that is  man. Just wanted to make that clear.

I think the jersey under the jacket attracts the girls to Zen.

Or was it jacket under jersey? I forget which is which sometimes.


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2012)

It's the devil spirit inside him, mang.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 12, 2012)

That dude who looks like Jack Atlas will get all the harems.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 12, 2012)

Jersey under jacket Mura 

The ladies love it.


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2012)

Was there Jersey when he lost his SC jacked in the current fight?


----------



## Spirit King (May 15, 2012)

Spoilers for 146. (unconfirmed)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Turns out back when they were kids Medaka was in love with Zenkichi and pretty much asked him to marry her in a childhood sweet heart sort of way saying he was the only person she would marry. He reject her. And was her first and last love. 
Also this was when they first met, Zenkichi hadn't even given his name yet, and gave it to her just before she proposed.




I suppose that sorta explains why she didn't consider him to marry her when she was asked.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 15, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Spoilers for 146. (unconfirmed)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Zenkichi once again friendzoning a girl, shocker.


----------



## Spirit King (May 15, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Zenkichi once again friendzoning a girl, shocker.




*Spoiler*: __ 



There was most probably a reason for this one, considering how his feelings for her change. And he likely forgot about it considering he forgot everything else about that meeting.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2012)

We are getting spoilers much before HST.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> We are getting spoilers much before HST.



That's another one of Ajimu's 4 fucktonillions of skills.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Interesting spoiler to say the least. Seems we are shifting to Medaka's area for this chapter.


----------



## Koori (May 17, 2012)

Raw has been out for hours, what the hell are you guys doing?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2012)

nothing, thats why someone should post a link...


*Edit:*

Ch.15-16

there the link...


----------



## Wosu (May 17, 2012)

zen is just friendzoning them to...
(it's a very nice harem technique)
what he does is friendzone the girls not go out with them, so they don't get jealous and later he has an orgy with them
@link
Lol, page 10 of the chapter middle panel, harem king in action


----------



## Koori (May 17, 2012)

As if the latest arc wasn't enough proof, Nisio shows again why he's different than other authors.

In early chapters: "Medaka doesn't love Zen, hence why he didn't even try".


*Spoiler*: __ 



*OWNED*




Fucking troll, fellas.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 17, 2012)

Fuck it, ZenxShiranui is never going to happen...


----------



## Zaru (May 17, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Fuck it, ZenxShiranui is never going to happen...



How would that even physically work

With her size, I mean


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How would that even physically work
> 
> With her size, I mean



Well, his mom is the same size as her.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How would that even physically work
> 
> With her size, I mean



His mother could give him pointers.


----------



## Wosu (May 17, 2012)

Did the chapter come out? And urgh Zendaka for life bro her new outfit is just that sexy, even though I like shiranui's personality better than Medaka I'm not a big fan of loli love and you should be locked up for that freddie


----------



## Sarun (May 17, 2012)

So, Kujira's battle next.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 17, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> Did the chapter come out? And urgh Zendaka for life bro her new outfit is just that sexy, even though I like shiranui's personality better than Medaka I'm not a big fan of loli love and you should be locked up for that freddie



You'll never catch me alive


----------



## luffy no haki (May 17, 2012)

loli love...

smh


----------



## Wosu (May 18, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You'll never catch me alive


I'ma come for that ass Freddie and what's with the delayed translation this week?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, I read somewhere that Zen rejected Medaka proposal when they were kids because he wanted to marry his mom. Dude's totally a lolicon.


----------



## Wosu (May 18, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So, I read somewhere that Zen rejected Medaka proposal when they were kids because he wanted to marry his mom. Dude's totally a lolicon.


Total normal kid reaction, most kids think they will marry their mother or father at a young age but it gradually change as they grow up.


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2012)

So I am now 10 chapters into Medaka Box.... 

Does this seriously suddenly get worse as it goes on? Because, based on what I've read, I can't figure out for the life of me why this series tends to do poorly in WSJ weekly rankings. 

Its much better then I expected.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2012)

troll is overwhelming here.

Still I don?t think it has so bad rankings, other way it would have been cancelled already.


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> troll is overwhelming here.



Is this referring to me? 



> Still I don?t think it has so bad rankings, other way it would have been cancelled already.



Its been pretty close to the bottom for the past few weeks....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well its not really confirmed that Zenkichi has forgotten about Medaka's proposal, just that Bukiko believes he has forgotten. So until Zen says it himself it is still out in the open. 

Naze's fight looks like its gonna be fun next chapter.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 19, 2012)

Naze's face in the last panel, just...epic


----------



## White Rook (May 19, 2012)

At this point I call this arc "Zenkichi's bizarre adventure" (the way the last few chapters have been constructed reminds me of JoJo, which I have started reading recently).


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So I am now 10 chapters into Medaka Box....
> 
> Does this seriously suddenly get worse as it goes on? Because, based on what I've read, I can't figure out for the life of me why this series tends to do poorly in WSJ weekly rankings.
> 
> Its much better then I expected.



Japan wouldn't know quality if it jumped up and slapped it in the face


----------



## Spirit King (May 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Is this referring to me?
> 
> 
> 
> Its been pretty close to the bottom for the past few weeks....



That's hardly an issue for the vast majority of Medaka's life, it's been at or near the bottom 5 so by that reasoning it should have gotten cancelled a looong time ago. It's fine because of Volume sales.


----------



## Furious George (May 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> That's hardly an issue for the vast majority of Medaka's life, it's been at or near the bottom 5 so by that reasoning it should have gotten cancelled a looong time ago. It's fine because of Volume sales.



My point wasn't really that its in danger of getting cancelled. That was luffy no haki's thing. 

I was just wondering why its always so low in the rankings when (as far as I've read) it is really,* really* good. And I'm generally not a fan of this kind of high school stuff.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 19, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Naze's face in the last panel, just...epic



definitely like to see Naze in that school swimsuit.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I was just wondering why its always so low in the rankings when (as far as I've read) it is really,* really* good. And I'm generally not a fan of this kind of high school stuff.



tell me did you endure the medaka being a mary-sue


----------



## Furious George (May 19, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> tell me did you endure the medaka being a mary-sue



Well, it doesn't really bother me so much when her being a mary sue is ummm... kind of the point? 

She is a mary sue by design and its played for laughs as well as used to great effect in sort of fleshing out the other characters.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well, it doesn't really bother me so much when her being a mary sue is ummm... kind of the point?
> 
> She is a mary sue by design and its played for laughs as well as used to great effect in sort of fleshing out the other characters.



just read till certain magnificent bastard appears  you're hooked in this manga but the joke of this series is moking the overrated shonen laws  sadly the japanesse are to obsessed with that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So I am now 10 chapters into Medaka Box....
> 
> Does this seriously suddenly get worse as it goes on? Because, based on what I've read, I can't figure out for the life of me why this series tends to do poorly in WSJ weekly rankings.
> 
> Its much better then I expected.



Actually, Medaka Box was dead last in the rankings for a long time at the beginning of the series until they made a storyline shift to battle manga then another shift to...well, I won't spoil it for you.  If anything, it found a way to get better(depending on your perspective of what "better" is). But yeah...more interesting characters show up later.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 19, 2012)

I'm guessing i'm the only one wondering how they got back to Maguro when the ship sunk...


----------



## luffy no haki (May 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Is this referring to me?*
> 
> 
> 
> Its been pretty close to the bottom for the past few weeks....



yes and no, obviously i was talking to you. But I meant the troll in this manga is overwhelming. After the first or second big arcs you will notice.
-----------
lol Medaka having only one crush in her life and Haremyoshi being the main target now?


----------



## Zephyr (May 19, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I'm guessing i'm the only one wondering how they got back to Maguro when the ship sunk...



I wouldn't be surprised if he was following them in case something like that happened in addition to just plain stalking his sisters.


----------



## Wosu (May 20, 2012)

Lol, yea Freddie I wonder that too and for a manga that started in 2009 along with toriko it's volume sales aren't half bad they are actually quite good, It's just that Toriko got a boost and was approved by (G)oda's one piece which is like a religion over there


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2012)

How is the volumes sales doing in comparison to all Jump mangas?


----------



## Spirit King (May 22, 2012)

about the same last I saw of the latest volume, there was a load in the 100k-150k mark, the last volume was about 100k. It's definately the mid tier of Shounen jump, (e.g Kuroko and formarly Nura etc), that sell more than enough to warrant continuing without fear of axe, they just don't sell spectacularily though it's far from bad. 

For reference, Magico sold around 30k, last I saw, that's more a jump title that you'd be worried about for cancellation.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2012)

Kagami no kuni ni(?) Harisugawa ended (probably not cancelled) despite having 40K+ sales, right?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 23, 2012)

Now that there's an anime series, interest in the manga will probably spike up a little.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2012)

Hopefully. Want to see this series do well.


----------



## MrCinos (May 25, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Kagami no kuni ni(?) Harisugawa ended (probably not cancelled) despite having 40K+ sales, right?


He probably ended it himself since the author basically said he hit the wall with his imagination 

It seems that his other series (Pretty Face and Mx0) experienced the same problem too.


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> He probably ended it himself since the author basically said he hit the wall with his imagination
> 
> It seems that his other series (Pretty Face and Mx0) experienced the same problem too.



Yup              .



			
				 Author quote said:
			
		

> Who was it!?
> Who was the person that made a setting where the protagonist cannot meet anyone or go anywhere, and a story that cannot expand at all!
> Ah, it was me..........
> 
> ...


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 25, 2012)

Naze's perverted face


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 25, 2012)

> Kanji users



What the hell....


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> What the hell....



Awesome a group of "style" users who abilities depend on Japanese literary word play which don't translate very well to english, fantastic if all suitor members and beyond are like this. Just fantastic.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 25, 2012)

Now this is awesome. Using Kanji in battle


----------



## MrCinos (May 25, 2012)

Kanji user reminded me of this character:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

What manga is that, MrCinos?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 25, 2012)

^That is from Yozakura Quartet though I never read the manga before.

A Kanji User, that is certainly unique for sure. Now there are people who use styles rather than the skills, it'll make the fights more interesting.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2012)

lol at Masochist face.

These suitors are even weirder than the abnormals and minuses. I wanna see that little kid fighting already,I  mean last chapter she was eating her cup after finishing her chocolate or tea or whatever they were drinking.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 25, 2012)

No style is better than devil style.


----------



## Sarun (May 25, 2012)

We know there are 4 style. Zenkichi's, 2 of the suitors we just saw and Tsuburame.


----------



## Wosu (May 27, 2012)

MisogixKikaijima for life since i just reread the Misogi vs Munakata fight which was bawss. Munakata one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Flynn (May 27, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> MisogixKikaijima for life since i just reread the Misogi vs Munakata fight which was bawss. Munakata one of my favorite characters.



MisogixMedaka
MisogixShiranui
MisogixAjimu

Kumagawa goes well with everybody really


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 27, 2012)

Jossy said:


> MisogixShiranui


You heartless bastard


----------



## Wosu (May 27, 2012)

Jossy said:


> MisogixMedaka
> MisogixShiranui
> MisogixAjimu
> 
> Kumagawa goes well with everybody really


No, Medaka is reserved harem king and Ajimu is reserved for Munakata when they finally meet 
Shiranui I'll let freddie handle that.


----------



## Flynn (May 27, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> You heartless bastard



Haters gonna hate


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

I think Kikaijima is probably the only non-loli that has chance with Misogi.


----------



## G-Man (May 28, 2012)

I was just thinking, was it ever revealed why the suitors are going after Medaka when they are all female and she has an older brother who, to the best of my knowledge, is not in love with anyone save his little sisters?  Was it mentioned that Maguro was kicked out of the family or something back during the Flask Plan Arc?


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

It might have been implied that Kurokami Medaka is so above everyone (in ability) that she just have to be the successor.

BTW, it was mentioned that Kurokami Maguro (the older brother) was the one responsible for growth of Kurokami family's (wealth) or something. Was that retconned?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 28, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> It might have been implied that Kurokami Medaka is so above everyone (in ability) that she just have to be the successor.
> 
> BTW, it was mentioned that Kurokami Maguro (the older brother) was the one responsible for growth of Kurokami family's (wealth) or something. Was that retconned?



It wasn't. It's just that Medaka was the only person who actually wanted the position, and her suitors were already chosen before she was converted.

At least that's my opinion.


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

What part were u replying, Freddie?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 28, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> What part were u replying, Freddie?



The first sentence was just me confirming that Maguro's statement wasn't retconned. The second was about why Medaka was chosen, and her being  above everyone doesn't seem to play a major factor when she previously accepted the offer to begin with.


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> About why Medaka was chosen. Her being so above everyone else doesn't seem to play a major factor other then the fact that she previously offered to begin with.



She was offered?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 28, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> She was offered?



Offered seems too strong a word. It's more like she accepted it and already had an idea of the six suitors to were already selected.


----------



## Spirit King (May 29, 2012)

TBF if Maguro wasn't retconned then thisn either the Kurokami family was already extremely rich, or those families originally didn't care too much about joining until later (as the majority of their wealth was supposed to have been created by him).

Still though either way it seems quite random, regardless of if you had another child who was more perfect, if your first child was a genius who created the majority of your families wealth it's more than logical to leave it to him, unless he really messed up as you don't know whether Medaka leading would actually do any good for the family considering before she met Zenkichi she didn't care about anything and afterwards she cared more about humanity at large.


----------



## Sarun (May 29, 2012)

Spoilers should be out?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 30, 2012)

*Wednesday spoilers*


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck did i just read?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 2, 2012)

Medaka Box


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 2, 2012)

I like these style users more with each chapter.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 2, 2012)

Didn't really like last two fights, I hope other candidates will be more interesting.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 2, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Didn't really like last two fights, I hope other candidates will be more interesting.



All will be good once we get our Emukae fight


----------



## Koori (Jun 2, 2012)

Chapters like this are the reason I love Medaka Box.

A strategy battle using the brains, and in the end, Kujira wins but the group loses because the plane ran out of fuel. Simply brilliant.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Didn't really like last two fights, I hope other candidates will be more interesting.



Eh, fair enough.  Can I ask why?

While I am at it, can I ask who is the girl in your sig/avatar, and what manga is that?



Koori said:


> Chapters like this are the reason I love Medaka Box.
> 
> A strategy battle using the brains, and in the end, Kujira wins but the group loses because the plane ran out of fuel. Simply brilliant.



Yeah, even though I know nothing of kanji, that was still an enjoyable battle, and I like how they "lost" despite winning anyway!

It's also nice that this chapter explained why the suitors were all girls.  They have no intention of marrying her, they either want to make a baby-factory out of Medaka so their families can have children with her talent, or they actually want to somehow acquire her "The End" ability for themselves (at least, those are the only two meanings I can think of for her line about "acquiring Medaka's blood"),


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 2, 2012)

I didnt get the explanation of why the Black Feast takes place, something about blood? Can someone explain this.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 2, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I didnt get the explanation of why the Black Feast takes place, something about blood? Can someone explain this.





G-Man said:


> They have no intention of marrying her, they either want to make a baby-factory out of Medaka so their families can have children with her talent, or they actually want to somehow acquire her "The End" ability for themselves (at least, those are the only two meanings I can think of for her line about "acquiring Medaka's blood"),



G-Man here explained it pretty well for what we know now. They want to get Medaka knocked up to have her blood. At least that's what I got out of it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay I C whats going on, but one has to ask the question then, how can one want something that one has defeated, ie what is her worth if they beat her and 4 other super powered characters with the skills they had, hence their skills had to >
although clearly there will be some troll level catch to how they won I guess


----------



## Wosu (Jun 3, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Okay I C whats going on, but one has to ask the question then, how can one want something that one has defeated, ie what is her worth if they beat her and 4 other super powered characters with the skills they had, hence their skills had to >
> although clearly there will be some troll level catch to how they won I guess


Well her "The End" ability is pretty hax and if they had they could become more powerful than they were before. Medaka not using it effectively doesn't mean other people won't.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 3, 2012)

Her abormality ability can basically make anyone into a walking deus ex machina, but Medaka just doesn't use it like that. In all honesty, it's just sounding like an extension of the Flask Plan again.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2012)

^good point, but I still cant see how Medaka, man forget her, how the god chick got beat, she has all skills, she has to be trolling harder than Nisosin to get beat


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2012)

These last two chapters required strong moonspeak ability to be thorougly enjoyed.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 4, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> Well her "The End" ability is pretty hax and if they had they could become more powerful than they were before. Medaka not using it effectively doesn't mean other people won't.



That's actually a pretty good theory.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 6, 2012)

*Medaka Box 149 full raw*
And now for chapter 8


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2012)

So Mukae is next


----------



## Koori (Jun 6, 2012)

Lawl


*Spoiler*: __ 



Emukae just is on this for Zen, she only wants to defeat Medaka


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2012)

The harem is breaking apart!?


----------



## Koori (Jun 6, 2012)

As if such hypothetic picture ever existed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

Basically...She is the strongest?

Chapter was fine and i?m glad Mukae became jealous. After getting a bigass crush on Hitoyoshi and seeing that she is kind of Yandere sometimes it would have been weird if she was al happy about "her man" trying to go at it with someone else.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, time to see Emukae fight this battle.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 7, 2012)

Good chapter.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 7, 2012)

>Zenkichi offering to hold Emukae's hand

He's doing this on purpose


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, it?s been proven that subconsciously he is an asshole.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 7, 2012)

Remember him bringing up "Emukae as his friend" in that battleship.

And despite all that, he still got Emukae's heart. He is keeping his Harem hand strong.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on Emukae you got dis


----------



## Wosu (Jun 8, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> >Zenkichi offering to hold Emukae's hand
> 
> He's doing this on purpose


You have to maintain your harem bro, he is doing a good job, and he even got two more bitches  , who could blame him, He is still a bawss especially when he figured out that code. 
and did anyone figure out that code?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 8, 2012)

Who says you can't have tender love _and_ a harem


----------



## Koori (Jun 8, 2012)

So our lovely yandere is gonna fight the strongest suitor, uh?


----------



## ifkisowning (Jun 8, 2012)

Go Emukae! Defeat that strongest suitor and add her to Zen's harem list.


----------



## Roharu (Jun 8, 2012)

"Don't fight! Please, just act like hostages and get along fine"


----------



## Wosu (Jun 8, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Who says you can't have tender love _and_ a harem


IDK, but Emukae doesn't realize she could be part of the harem, but she looked fine this chapter until she pulled out those swords, but she would be a good addition to his harem and harem should be added to the Manga's description.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 8, 2012)

Zen already has his (Shounen) harem (where the guy don't recognize he has a harem) though like a harem, some girl is higher in pecking order for Zen.


----------



## Wosu (Jun 12, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Zen already has his (Shounen) harem (where the guy don't recognize he has a harem) though like a harem, some girl is higher in pecking order for Zen.


Thanks for solidifying that ZenkichiXMedaka with that avatar bro


----------



## Soranushi (Jun 13, 2012)

If anyone wants to be spoiled a bit "The Raw for Medaka Box Ch.150" is out courtesy of Mangateers: Chapter is out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2012)

Being Emukae is suffering.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm liking this early spoiler site already.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 13, 2012)

Err Kumagawa's introduction seems like a terrible idea, the dude can't die or even be hurt which makes for a pretty boring fight and Emukae's spotlight got trolled. Bad chapter all round.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2012)

Emukae seems to exist to be trolled.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2012)

I should've known. Trolling on this level can only occur when Kumagawa is less then a mile away....


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

lol She was pretty much handling the five of themm they needed a pull out of the ass and Kumagawa just arrived to make it happen.

Kinda meh chapter by watching the pages. I expected Emukae not to get trolled and be the useless of the team but seems like it won?t happen.

Unless Kumagawa only gets rid of her damage.


----------



## Koori (Jun 13, 2012)

More like Kumagawa won't do anything due to Devil Style + the Student Council refusing to have their injuries erased. Therefore Kumagawa's sudden appearance only prevented Emukae from collapsing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

Doesn?t his presence there goes against what Devil Style does already?

More likely if Zenkichi was the main rival of the fight no one should have prevented him from collapsing.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 13, 2012)

Koori said:


> More like Kumagawa won't do anything due to Devil Style + the Student Council refusing to have their injuries erased. Therefore Kumagawa's sudden appearance only prevented Emukae from collapsing.



For some reason I doubt Kumagawa's not going to do anything, It also makes no sense to reintroduce him at this moment of time if he doesn't.


----------



## Koori (Jun 13, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> For some reason I doubt Kumagawa's not going to do anything, It also makes no sense to reintroduce him at this moment of time if he doesn't.



You're right, he's gonna do something: getting his sorry ass kicked and falling into depression once more because of some harsh words from the suitor. Aside of that, this is Emukae's fight, and the last 2 suitors are for Wanizuka and Toria.




luffy no haki said:


> Doesn?t his presence there goes against what Devil Style does already?
> 
> More likely if Zenkichi was the main rival of the fight no one should have prevented him from collapsing.



I don't think so. Kumagawa most likely already fought and lost, therefore he was left behind. It makes sense since he can't win no matter how hard he tries.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't think they ever established if devil style can be turned off or not.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

Devil Style is ominously not mentioned since chapter 139.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2012)

This chapter just make sme think that Kumagawa never fought independently of chances of him fighting and healing himself with All Fiction (I may be wrong) and instead they all were just separated or the five fools were convinced to stay on the sidelines thinking that the SC would end up involved and thought it would be interesting to watch them do their shit.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm interested in what happened to other 3 Jokers and Tsurubami.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2012)

screws vs screwdivers?

Classy, Nishio...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 13, 2012)

Kumagawa to save the day


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ ...just so to get his ass kicked next chapter.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2012)

So what's everyone overall opinion of the chapter? Personally i didn't like it solely because Emukae was going back on the very words she told Zenkichi, and in the end decided to be more like Medaka instead of accepting herself. It literally felt like forced character development just so she can have a flashback along with the rest of the council.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't like Kumogawa returning (at the moment), so that kindah plays into me wanting him getting his ass kicked next chapter.

Though didn't have problem that SC is struggling with current suitor.

Whatever the result, I hope it is interesting (to me).


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 13, 2012)

...a decent chapter till Kumagawa appeared .


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

There is gonna announcement for popularity poll on next chapter. I'm not sure whether it is the results or just the announcement that they are gonna accept votes. If so, I wonder how the results will shape up to be. I was disappointed in both Zen's total votes and his ranking last time around (2nd Popularity Poll) so I hope he does well in this one.


----------



## ifkisowning (Jun 13, 2012)

Kumagawa appeared, he's just going to lose again somehow.
Poor Mukae, she can't even get a spotlight. And Nisio, why you cut her hair?! Why Nisio, why???


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

We need to get proper look on Emukae next chapter.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Jun 14, 2012)

ifkisowning said:


> Kumagawa appeared, he's just going to lose again somehow.
> Poor Mukae, she can't even get a spotlight. And Nisio, why you cut her hair?! Why Nisio, why???



because every cliche shonen heroine has to do it at some point, and since Medaka cheated, they had to go to the next one


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Medaka cheated?


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, Medaka did it off screen in a non dramatic fashion. Emukae had a Sakura-esque situation, a feeling of self affirmation that made her cut her own hair.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 14, 2012)

Actually, Emukae cutting her hair is a sign in japanese culture that she has moved on, most commonly done after a girl has confessed and been rejected by a guy. Oisin does this with his characters in other series too.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Wait, Emukae has moved on?

What about the (psuedo-)harem?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 14, 2012)

Hiruma said:


> Oisin does this with his characters in other series too.



And I hated it every time


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 14, 2012)

Zaru said:


> And I hated it every time


agreed chicks with short hair are not that pretty


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 14, 2012)

I've always hated the "cut your hair" trope.

Most of the time it's terrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Hiruma said:


> Actually, Emukae cutting her hair is a sign in japanese culture that she has moved on, most commonly done after a girl has confessed and been rejected by a guy. Oisin does this with his characters in other series too.



Yeah, Sakura sure moved on from Sasuke after cutting her hair.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 14, 2012)

Zaru said:


> And I hated it every time



I like short hair so Oisin for king 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, Sakura sure moved on from Sasuke after cutting her hair.



Well that is Kishimoto's fault


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Medaka looked better with shorter hair. Let's get a better look at Emukae next chapter.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

And a explanation from Kumagawa's part about why is he there, so some people stop bichin.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> And a explanation from Kumagawa's part about why is he there, so some people stop bichin.



Yes and beyond those who was biatching, I need to hear this too.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

Quite interesting Zen can't remember that line from Medaka's proposal to him.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> Quite interesting Zen can't remember that line from Medaka's proposal to him.



Oh that, with all the disappointment that Emukae didn't do that well in the battle and Kumogawa's reappearance, we nearly forgot this!

Cute that this trope showed up in Medaka Box. I am quite looking forward to see this get developed.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

What I believe is, Kumagawa's irruption goes beyond just saving Emukae and erase her fatal wounds. C'mon, the suitor attacks with *screwdrivers*, and many lines of hers kinda reminds you of our favorite minus. I wonder what Nisio has in mind.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

What kind of style do you think she has?


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

No idea. I couldn't guess Kanaino's, and I won't get Kugurugi's too.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 14, 2012)

So, Kumagawa has his original "all fiction" back (he was only able to erase effects on himself until recently), furthermore he is in his badass mode when he had "bookmaker".

badass kumagawa + all fiction + a loli girl. those are the ingredients of that girl's parents nightmares.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

Kumagawa's new All Fiction is a much weaker version now, there're certain limits, but make things become nothing remains its strong point.

Btw, about Kumagawa. Let's not forget Zenkichi wasn't in the South Pole while the feast was progressing, so Devil Style didn't affect him, because it doesn't work with people wo aren't around Zen.

In addition to that and while we have not seen them, the rest of the jokers except Medaka might be also with him.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think what those limits were revealed other than Ajimu saying the ability now has limits.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

One of those limits may very well be that Kumagawa now can only use his All Fiction once a day. Come to think of it, he hasn't used it since his death at the hands of Kei.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Err Kumagawa's introduction seems like a terrible idea, the dude can't die or even be hurt which makes for a pretty boring fight and Emukae's spotlight got trolled. Bad chapter all round.



I don't think so. His All Fiction is now limited, remember? Emukae will still fight, because if she doesn't then why saving her life.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sure All Fiction's nerf just means he can't destroy the universe with it now.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

More like he now has a limit in the number of times he can use it per day.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't destroy the universe.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

I think maybe All Fiction cannot erase intangibles.
For ex., sight cannot be ALL Fiction'd, rather it is limited to tangibles like nerves connected to eyes.

Still is hax.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

Emukae has another chance now she's healed. And if we go by Najimi's words, then Kumagawa's current All Fiction really must have a limit in the number of times he can use it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2012)

Who cares about all fiction limits? In the moment it can still make Kumagawa from death it?s haxness was still top notch here


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

"Number of times" limit is so generic.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2012)

We don?t know about that. Probably ir?s range of thing it can turn into fiction was just diminished.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

Something like that. Because if the limits aren't that big then there's no way they can lose now. I guess we are going to find about such limitations next week.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

inb4 Kumagawa trolls everyone and says there's no limits at all


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 Kumagawa trolls everyone and says there's no limits at all



He turned the limit into nothing?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the way you think.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

In before he gets his ass pierced with screwdrivers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

In other words, you're saying he's...

*puts on sunglasses*

...screwed.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

No shit sherlock.

Kumagawa: screws

Kugurugi: screwdrivers

It's a loss-loss for the minus. Not even Devil Style will save him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, fuck you too, pal. 

Still wonder what the hell her actual style is, though. It can't be something as simple as merely throwing screwdrivers.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

The only thing I know is that team effort is likely the only way they can defeat her once they find out which is her style.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't think Kumo can "All Fiction" the new limits of All Fiction. Think that these new limits removes the scope of All Fiction over intangibles.

Anyone caught Zen rebuking Wani?


----------



## Flynn (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah I'm not liking a limit put on a skill that can make anything into nothing. He still has that luck of never winning, so a limit put on his ability seems stupid.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

He lost the Hundred Gauntlets so I still wonder how he retain All Fiction. If it is because, he developed it, it kindah makes sense that was able to retain All Fiction but underpowered version since he lost the engine behind it.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

By the way guys, do you remeber Kumagawa erased his aura during the Minus arc? Because if someone is still wondering why no one noticed him, there you have the answer.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Koori, are u in/lurking animesuki forums?

And I will repeat: "I wondered when it would ever come into play."


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Koori, are u in/lurking animesuki forums?
> 
> And I will repeat: "I wondered when it would ever come into play."



Sarun, is that you?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> Sarun, is that you?



yeah. same avatar too.


----------



## Koori (Jun 14, 2012)

Because I'm the guy who kept defending the events ocurred in the last pages along with you and a dude named Sol


----------



## Wosu (Jun 14, 2012)

Lucius said:


> So, Kumagawa has his original "all fiction" back (he was only able to erase effects on himself until recently), furthermore he is in his badass mode when he had "bookmaker".
> 
> badass kumagawa + all fiction + a loli girl. those are the ingredients of that girl's parents nightmares.


I hated "bookmaker" Misogi he was terrible, the normal one is just so much better


----------



## Rainman (Jun 14, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> So what's everyone overall opinion of the chapter? Personally i didn't like it solely because Emukae was going back on the very words she told Zenkichi, and in the end decided to be more like Medaka instead of accepting herself. It literally felt like forced character development just so she can have a flashback along with the rest of the council.



Pretty much why this chapter sucked beyond belief.

Although If Emukae really gave-up on Zenkichi or not is still up in the air. Certain parts of the chapter do imply it(cutting her hair, confessing with past tenses, wishing him luck with Medaka).

I sincerely hope not, though. It would destroy a huge part of her character.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, don't want Emukae to give up on Zen this easily.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 14, 2012)

Speaking of the popularity pool, though, does Zenkichi even have a shot in it? I know he's grown quite popular lately, but apparently the only votes that count are from the japanese, and I'd be lying if I said the japanese ironically didn't have a shitty taste in manga characters.

I mean, look at how many people voted for Medaka. Twice.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2012)

I don?t care about Zenkichi when itc omes to the poll, I wanna know if Tsurubami will make it instead,


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2012)

I want to know how high Ajimu has risen since the last one. I'll be mad if she drops from ten though.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2012)

Meh, I still wonder if it's really only the japanese that vote. Then the results would be understandable to me. I mean, Medaka ending up as number two? Puh-lease. Never would happen if everyone got a vote.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

Of course it's only the Japanese that vote. The votes are from the Shonen Jump readers.

And those perverts are all about the fan service.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow. Suddenly I see.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2012)

At least until chapter 133 or so, Medaka was clearly the main focus character of the series. And she appeared in every volume cover released until then.

But it kindah changed after that. She was not present in Volume 14 and she is not being featured that much recently. Though I guessed people were worried that Zen was thrown under the bus from chapter 141 to 143.


----------



## Black Moon (Jun 15, 2012)

Kumagawa is back, finally.

The thought of having to deal with "Zenkichi's Wacky Harem Adventures" for another month or more was genuinely horrifying.

Back to the good characters now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

>Good characters
>Kumagawa
>Not Ajimu


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2012)

Personally I don't get the Kumagawa worship. He's ok, has his moments but can be annoying and non-sensical. not to mention how Nishio turned him into a Medaka fan, although that seemed to have been cured nearing the election, when in actuality he was an ally to Zenkichi more than anything.

Meanwhile, Ajimu never fails to impress, Naze is awesome, and Devil President Hitoyoshi is the embodiment of a true boss while still remaining a relatable and surprisingly intelligent/stupid dork at the same time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

I think Kumagawa's degraded quite a bit since the end of the Minus arc. He went from interesting villain to mostly harmless goofball. He has his moments, but he seems neutered a lot of the time now.


----------



## Black Moon (Jun 15, 2012)

Devil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Zenkichi is a character built up with the intention to pander to otaku losers who like to project themselves into him, the function of the typical harem lead. Not to mention that his "badass" moments feel extremely forced and all around boring, exactly like his character.

And saying that Kumagawa is annoying, when reading about Zenkichi feels like someone is ripping your balls apart, is hilarious.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I think Kumagawa's degraded quite a bit since the end of the Minus arc. He went from interesting villain to mostly harmless goofball. He has his moments, but he seems neutered a lot of the time now.



I never really had much traction to his character to be honest, as most of the time he'd be mostly annoying, but he was extremely evil in the Minus arc and that was attractive. The way he attacked the Chairman and the Elites...oh man, gave me shivers.

Sadly though, he has lost most of his charm, I mean, what little he had.

Ajimu continues to be da best, though. Harmonica President never failing to have ourselves relate to him, he's like the ultimate anime bro. "Please! Just act like good hostages and get along!" . And at the same time, he's still so normal and weak.


----------



## Koori (Jun 15, 2012)

Shut your smug trap, Black Moon, we already know you hate Zenkichi.

So I'll enjoy even more having him around for the rest of the arc, which is what's gonna happen. U mad?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2012)

BM is mad?cause Zenkichi got a harem


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

Come on guys, it's not like Kumagawa has a harem and panders to otaku losers.

Oh wait. 

I guess he's mad because Zenkichi's harem is bigger?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 15, 2012)

Black Moon said:


> Devil ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Zenkichi is a character built up with the intention to pander to otaku losers who like to project themselves into him, the function of the typical harem lead. Not to mention that his "badass" moments feel extremely forced and all around boring, exactly like his character.
> 
> And saying that Kumagawa is annoying, when reading about Zenkichi feels like someone is ripping your balls apart, is hilarious.



Parasite Seeing isn't required to tell how butthurt you are


----------



## Rainman (Jun 15, 2012)

Interesting food for thought: I don't think it's a coincidence at all that we're learning more about styles now, and Zenkichi's skill is called Devil Style.

Plus, the way Naze reffered to it as fightning someone with neither Plus nor Minus...sounds familliar?

Could it be a skill that is a style at the same time?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 15, 2012)

Didn't the suitor referred to herself Disassembly Type Girl? Could it refer to her skill?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 15, 2012)

my rule number one for reading medaka box dont take seriously the manga and some fanboys and thier preferences  but the medaka workshippers are clearly the worst


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh look a Zenkichi hater, move on folks nothing to get worried about over here.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm honestly surprised that Zenkichi didn't pull out some ultra-haxxed eye-technique from the last moment there. Maybe the glasses really are there just to troll us.

Always thought Real-Eater kinda took away Parasite Seeing and gave Zenkichi some other skill, ya know?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2012)

Or maybe she ate Devil Style.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 16, 2012)

Possible...possible. But then again...isn't Devil Style the reason Zenkichi is currently so weak?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2012)

Zenkichi's not a plus or a minus and doesn't have any real superpowers, so he's naturally weaker than most people in the manga to begin with. You could also explain how Kumagawa suddenly appearing to save the day was possible due to the absence of Devil Style. Then again, maybe he can turn it on and off. It was never really explained in detail if he could control it.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 16, 2012)

The problem is, I kinda thought without Devil Style, he should be favored by fate, right? Isn't that why Ajimu stated he disposed of all the merits of being a main-character, while still being a main-character, just meritless?

Kinda seems like if he gave away Devil Style he's be just like old Medaka, ya know? That's the thing he kinda wanted to destroy with the style.


----------



## Black Moon (Jun 16, 2012)

Koori said:


> Shut your smug trap, Black Moon, we already know you hate Zenkichi.
> 
> So I'll enjoy even more having him around for the rest of the arc, which is what's gonna happen. U mad?



Not for long. Wait for Nisio to notice how much the sales went down since the arc started focusing on Zenkichi, then he'll rightly give the spotlight to Kumagawa again. Maybe he already noticed since Kumagawa has already returned to take the focus away from Zenfaggot


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 16, 2012)

Black Moon said:


> Not for long. Wait for Nisio to notice how much the sales went down since the arc started focusing on Zenkichi, then he'll rightly give the spotlight to Kumagawa again. Maybe he already noticed since Kumagawa has already returned to take the focus away from Zenfaggot



Even if that was true i seriously doubt Nishio cares about sales. But whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2012)

What a pile of bullshit you just spout. Sales? A pro like NishioIsin doesn't give a darn about how well each volume sells. Kumagawa is back purely for plot reasons, you ignorant brat.

On top of everything you are a fucking liar, but meh, I won't bother arguing with your nonsense any further.

Now sit and watch Zen rescue his woman and putting an end to this eldrich abomination called Jet Black Wedding Feast.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 16, 2012)

Koori said:


> What a pile of bullshit you just spout. Sales? A pro like NishioIsin doesn't give a darn about how well each volume sells. Kumagawa is back purely for plot reasons, you ignorant brat.
> 
> On top of everything you are a fucking liar, but meh, I won't bother arguing with your nonsense any further.
> 
> Now sit and watch Zen rescue his woman and putting an end to this eldrich abomination called Jet Black Wedding Feast.



You...make me smile but...I can't get into this arc cause I hate Medaka so much! >_<

However, the Student Council more than makes up for it!


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2012)

To each his own.

And did you know Nishio plans his series one year ahead? He must already be past this arc.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 16, 2012)

I did not know that, but it's certainly interesting information! Pleasant to know that the author has a structured story planed out.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2012)

Obviously. If you don't plan the story, plot, and character development of the series yo write ahead, there's a 99% chance it will turn shitty, ask Kubo.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 16, 2012)

I would if I could! I've never read Bleach! 

But poor Emuake getting trolled . One can just hope she hasn't given-up on her dream of being with our Devil-President and actually gets some feedback. C'mon Nishio! Make it happen!


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2012)

She was about to give up, but now Kumagawa is there she'll go back to her old sweet yandere self.


----------



## Black Moon (Jun 16, 2012)

Koori said:


> What a pile of bullshit you just spout. Sales? A pro like NishioIsin doesn't give a darn about how well each volume sells. Kumagawa is back purely for plot reasons, you ignorant brat.
> 
> On top of everything you are a fucking liar, but meh, I won't bother arguing with your nonsense any further.
> 
> Now sit and watch Zen rescue his woman and putting an end to this eldrich abomination called Jet Black Wedding Feast.



Why are you frustrated? I mean, to go as far as to neg me because I insulted your projecting self means that you're going through a lot of asspain.

Relax kid.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 16, 2012)

Black Moon madder than Kumagawa when Zenkichi got his sight back.


----------



## Koori (Jun 16, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Black Moon madder than Kumagawa when Zenkichi got his sight back.



Can't wait for when Zen confesses to Medaka


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 17, 2012)

You know what's ironic about all these Zenkichi haters hoping he gets kicked off by Kumagawa because he's making the manga more unpopular is because the manga's rankings is actually generally improving during this arc, it's no longer really in the bottom 5 anymore and was only 5th once recently with it now getting closer to the middle area.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 17, 2012)

It (the rankings) was higher than now from Chapters 90+ right after Minus Arc ended, I believe! I tailed off as the Treasure Hunt arc was over!


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 17, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> It (the rankings) was higher than now from Chapters 90+ right after Minus Arc ended, I believe! I tailed off as the Treasure Hunt arc was over!



If this arc manages to somehow stay consistently out of the bottom range it'll probably have done about as well as or likely better the minus arc as even that had sets of chapters in the bottom 5.

Treasure hunt arc would probably still be the peak but anyone stating Zenkichi being main character was detrimental the manga's rankings were deluding themselves. As long as he's in a battle shounen scenario he works perfectly fine.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 17, 2012)

Right now Nisekoi and Gintama doing consistently well would eat up some votes that had gone to Medaka Box back then. I believe the Medaka Box could/might stay in comfortable mid section ranking in this arc.

And what's important is good volume sales.

Though compared to Kurako no Basket (which had anime), Medaka box did not get similar boost that manga got when it received an anime. One could point to differences in quality of anime, timeslot of the anime, quality of beginning chapters and maybe the genre itself as the cause of that discrepancy.

I want some to post how much each individual Medaka Box volumes sold so far!


----------



## Rainman (Jun 17, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> You know what's ironic about all these Zenkichi haters hoping he gets kicked off by Kumagawa because he's making the manga more unpopular is because the manga's rankings is actually generally improving during this arc, it's no longer really in the bottom 5 anymore and was only 5th once recently with it now getting closer to the middle area.



Eh, some are obviously irrationaly mad. I wouldn't worry about it.

Personally though I doubt an author who plans his story one-year ahead would ever diverge because of ratings...especially when he's alledgedly doing quite well.

So what was you guys's fav. arc? Personally the 'New Flask Plan' was mine, so epic.

Secondly the 'Flask Plan' arc, for me. But Minus does come close, after that is the 'Treasure Hunt'.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 17, 2012)

My favorite so far was Treasure Hunt Arc so far but it was barely ahead of other favorite arcs for me!


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't like Zenkichi because as far as main characters go he is by far Oisin's worst one


----------



## Rainman (Jun 17, 2012)

Hiruma said:


> I don't like Zenkichi because as far as main characters go he is by far Oisin's worst one



And so by implication you are saying that Kurokami Medaka is a far better main character than Hitoyoshi Zenkichi!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 17, 2012)

No way Medaka's better than Zen as MC. No way.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 17, 2012)

Where are these Zenkichi haters coming from?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 17, 2012)

Success breeds haters.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 17, 2012)

I guess that's why they prefer Kumagawa then.


----------



## Wosu (Jun 18, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I guess that's why they prefer Kumagawa then.


Zenkichi is a true bawss, Misogi cannot be compared too him. 
That's preposterous.


----------



## Curdledwizard (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Kumagawa used his minus group to make accounts on this sight an troll everyone on here. =3


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

As long as the series gets more fans, it's all good!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2012)

He used all-fiction to turn his fandom to nothing.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

For the all fandom talk, there will be popularity poll coming up. We can see how strong Kumogawa is among Jump readers.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 18, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> For the all fandom talk, there will be popularity poll coming up. We can see how strong Kumogawa is among Jump readers.



Lets be honest here he's going to rape again. I'm more interested in Naze vs Medaka and whether she's finally beaten her sister or not in popularity.

I'm rooting for Naze I always found her the more interesting character and the lack of mary sue and her awesome personality just made it a no brainer.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

Naze and Ajimu both would be strong contender to Medaka. I think Emukae could make late surge too!

Wonder if Kei will have a big performance too! He placed high in the 2nd poll despite doing almost nothing between 1st and 2nd poll. This time, he was a cool bro to Zen!

And Tsurubami is making his poll debut this poll!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 18, 2012)

Medaka probably dropped after she cut her hair. It's not very fan servicey of her to do that.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

It's not bad!


----------



## Wosu (Jun 18, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Medaka probably dropped after she cut her hair. It's not very fan servicey of her to do that.


Still got :demcurves and her new outfit is hella sexy.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 18, 2012)

It would really show improvement from Japan if Emukae, Naze or Ajimu surpassed 'Speechdaka' in terms of what they consider quality.

Oh, and of course, Zenkichi surpassing her too, that should be a given. I don't think he will surpass Kumagawa, the audience which Misogi mainly targets is exactly the one who votes, while Zenkichi, his contender, has more of a international demographic.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 18, 2012)

BTW, how do they vote in the popularity poll?


----------



## Soranushi (Jun 19, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> BTW, how do they vote in the popularity poll?



_From what I recall in regards to other Jump series, you have to send in Postcards with the name of the character you're voting for.

Anyway, I personally want Naze to win followed by Kumagawa and Zenkichi~_


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 19, 2012)

If Ajimu isn't in the top 5 then i will be disappointed.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jun 19, 2012)

Kumagawa needs to be #1 with Ajimu at #2.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 19, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> If Ajimu isn't in the top 5 then i will be disappointed.



I'm not sure about that it may be the case but there's also stuff hinting otherwise, I mean she was ranked 10 in the popularity poll before and lets just say the rest of her arc outside of the treasure hunt arc wasn't exactly popular. I hope she does well but it could go either way.

Juding by the amount of fanart she has in Pixiv I don't see her being number 2. She may creep into the top 5 though.

Also judging by the amount of fanart he has Zenkichi should have a decent bump.


----------



## Flynn (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm personally doubting that Kumagawa is going to #1 again, considering that the time he won the poll was him in his villainous prime. But now he's just downgraded to a troll of the series. He's a good character still, but not as good as he was before.

My predictions for top 5:
1.Zenkichi
2.Ajimu
3.Naze
4.Kumagawa
5.Medaka

Tsuribami is probably somewhere close.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 19, 2012)

Jossy said:


> I'm personally doubting that Kumagawa is going to #1 again, considering that the time he won the poll was him in his villainous prime. But now he's just downgraded to a troll of the series. He's a good character still, but not as good as he was before.
> 
> My predictions for top 5:
> 1.Zenkichi
> ...



Err what, i don't think you comprehended just how badly he raped the previous poll, he had 3 times the amount of votes of the next popular person. Most probably his fanbase would have required to have dropped by at least a half for him to not come first. it's pretty much all but confirmed he'll win this one.


----------



## blackhound89 (Jun 19, 2012)

well , I would stil vote for kumagawa , what about you guys?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 19, 2012)

Zen will win in landslide among the regular posters in this thread.

Though what matters is Jump readers for this poll.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 19, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Zen will win in landslide among the regular posters in this thread.
> 
> Though what matters is Jump readers for this poll.



Easily. This site contains tons of international posters, so it hits his demographic quite well.

I'd vote for Harmonica President, of course. Second vote goes to Ajimu, third Naze, and fourth to Emukae.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 19, 2012)

Rainman said:


> Easily. This site contains tons of international posters, so it hits his demographic quite well.
> 
> I'd vote for Harmonica President, of course. Second vote goes to Ajimu, third Naze, and fourth to Emukae.



Nice taste.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2012)

151 spoilers


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2012)

I have no idea what was said in this chapter. I only know Kumagawa penetrated yet another girl and there's a jeans color spread.

I am content.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Fight was a bit shitty and predictable but Dat jeans color spread .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2012)

The spread was amazing, i'm still staring at it


----------



## Cromer (Jun 20, 2012)

So screws beat screwdriver? This doesn't...Kumagawa explains all. I am satisfied.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 20, 2012)

Dem Jeans.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2012)

Kumagawa be screwing girls


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Kumagawa be screwing girls



How the fuck did I get this wrong and said "nailed" instead of "screwed"? It's such an obvious wordplay.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

It happens, though I wonder what Zenkichi's explanation for what he did, he stabbed himself in the stomach and stands up in order to prove a point and Emukae pretty much states (I'm glad to have fell in love with him).


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> How the fuck did I get this wrong and said "nailed" instead of "screwed"? It's such an obvious wordplay.


Shit happens mang


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, they actually topped naked aprons.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

I wonder where they go from here, thinking about it, there must be some iron clad reason for Medaka's capture and the battle portion of this arc is pretty much over (can't really imagine how the rest of suitors would fair any better against Kumagawa). Dammit the villain compentancy and my hype for the arc has gone.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I wonder where they go from here, thinking about it, there must be some iron clad reason for Medaka's capture and the battle portion of this arc is pretty much over (can't really imagine how the rest of suitors would fair any better against Kumagawa). Dammit the villain compentancy and my hype for the arc has gone.



It was to be expected. Nishio did this several times in the successor arc alone.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> It was to be expected. Nishio did this several times in the successor arc alone.



Aijimu was always a competant Villain and a threat though (probably by nature the biggest threat possible), now I'm left wonder why should I care about the what happens to Medaka and the Jokers the villains are pretty much hinted to be not even remotely a threat, which makes me wonder why this arc is even continuing and whether they'd ever be a decent villain again.

I also don't think it's a great thing that Medaka box is as episodic as it is, the antagonist of next aside from kumagawa, is generally only properly hinted at in the middle of the previous one though sometimes near the begining, there's no real overall plot, which makes the manga seem lost and random. And now the powerlevels and even general intelligience levels are completely shot with a character like Aijimu. Really this manga really is like a train wreck...


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Aijimu was always a competant Villain and a threat though (probably by nature the biggest threat possible), now I'm left wonder why should I care about the what happens to Medaka and the Jokers the villains are pretty much hinted to be not even remotely a threat, which makes me wonder why this arc is even continuing and whether they'd ever be a decent villain again.



For the hopes of a decent villian it's still the "evil of the Kurokami family" so that can play a role in the future.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> For the hopes of a decent villian it's still the "evil of the Kurokami family" so that can play a role in the future.



But with characters like Kumagawa and Aijimu around, how is that going to work? Kumagawa was fine with bookermaker but all fiction is an awful ability to have as a main character. There's nothing really much I need to state with Aijimu. 

As long as these characters are as hax as they are villain competancy shoots right down to floor, unless they become convultedly hax or are more intelligant and being more intelligient than Aijimu is almost laughable unless they are another not equal at that level which it make it ridiculous for them to be outsmarted. 

Nisio has pretty damaged his story in so many ways that he pretty much either has to retcon or remove a bunch of it or remove any pretenses of actually having a plot.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

This chapter looks as bad as the last one...hopefully the dialogue would make it better.

And It seems Kumagawa's taken the #1 popularity spot again.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Underestimating Nishio Isin. Again...

It's funny because you assume Kumagawa or Ajimu make the group invincible. I say, how wrong you are going to be.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> Underestimating Nishio Isin. Again...



Underestimating what, he hasn't exactly proved me wrong these past few arcs. It's not about them being invinceable it's about them being retarded due to boring and convulted pieces of writing needed to eliminate there respective issue.

I can smell the anticlimatic end from here.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Like I care. Medaka Box is a deconstruction of the shounen tropes. And Nisio plans his series one year ahead, he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> Like I care. Medaka Box is a deconstruction of the shounen tropes. And Nisio plans his series one year ahead, he knows what he's doing.



Everyone and their mothers plan their story one year ahead that's sometimes not even an arc are you saying most mangka's don't plan the ends to their arcs?. And just because something attempts to be a deconstruction doesn't mean it does it very well, any writer can do that.

Come on now.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

Everyone is assuming right...I just saw Kumagawa BookMark the stongest suitor without a modicum of effort, without her even realizing she had been hit(he probably used All-Fiction to reduce the 'time' into nothing, effectively gaining infinite speed and making BookMaker practically invincible).

The strongest suitor. She had zero chance against Misogi. But I guess that could be attributed to Devil Style.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Of course.

Funny thing is, Kumagawa didn't care, so again, he doesn't consider he had a won.

Also, judging a chapter by just the images isn't exactly, errr... right.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> Of course.
> 
> Funny thing is, Kumagawa didn't care, so again, he doesn't consider he had a won.
> 
> Also, judging a chapter by just the images isn't exactly, errr... right.



I'm not judging a chapter, I'm looking at the end result and having read the spoilers I know pretty much what goes on.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

How does any of that change the fact Kumagawa erases the strongest suitor so easily that she lookes like a joke?

Tension = completely gone. That's what the above posters were talking about.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Because there's pretty much no doubt the suitors are just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

And that means it's cool to not explore their current threats deeply enough? Sounds like bad storytelling to me.

But, I hope the dialogue between Zen and Emukae rescues the chapter's bad finale. Kumagawa was basically toying with the suitor just so they could talk what they talked, so it better be good.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> Because there's pretty much no doubt the suitors are just the tip of the iceberg.



That doesn't mean much the dude can't die and then there's Aijimu who has basically all of Kumagawa's problems multiplied by a million. Unless Medaka box is going to start turning into universal entities or they find some random and likely convulted way to seal their powers it will be a problem.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> That doesn't mean much the dude can't die and then there's Aijimu who has basically all of Kumagawa's problems multiplied by a million. Unless Medaka box is going to start turning into universal entities or they find some random and likely convulted way to seal their powers it will be a problem.



This is fricking Nisio we talk about, he already must have a way in mind for sure. Just sit down. Oh, and don't forget to take popcorn.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 20, 2012)

I remember seeing someone say this, and I couldn't agree more. Someone that said that he isn't focusing on the plot as much as he's focusing on the fun of the series and making fun of normal Shonen Tropes. It's different, and while doesn't have a direct story line it's a good break from all the other serious manga.

Oh, and just like the King in Naruto, Ajimu solos.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope you're not saying he is deliberately trying to sell a literary mess.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainman said:


> We can only hope it's not either of them giving up on being with each other.
> 
> Please Nishio! Give the girl a chance! No one wants MedakaxZenkichi.



I don't care which her girl he ends up with, but if it helps you:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Emukae in that spread: "I'm so happy I fell in love with you"

Giving up? You wish!!


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

That does make me feel more hopeful, actually!

Though what's really gonna be the kicker in this chapter is what Zenkichi says.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainman said:


> That does make me feel more hopeful, actually!
> 
> Though what's really gonna be the kicker in this chapter is what Zenkichi says.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless something really huge happens (and knowing Nisio it isn't impossible), Zenkichi's better half will always be Medaka.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2012)

Yandere don't give up...they just get more and more devoted.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The dude stabbed himself in the stomach...who even knows what he said or is thinking.


----------



## Koori (Jun 20, 2012)

Kumagawa is an idiot, he just sealed up the only person who can mount back the jet plane.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> Kumagawa is an idiot, he just sealed up the only person who can mount back the jet plane.



This is why he always loses.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 20, 2012)

Koori said:


> Kumagawa is an idiot, he just sealed up the only person who can mount back the jet plane.



Maybe he can All Fiction the damage caused to the Jet.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Maybe he can All Fiction the damage caused to the Jet.



He can just make the 'reality' in which the Jet was deconstructed become [nothing], like he did with Zenkichi.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

Also, from some spoilers I heard recently, apparently Emukae got severly friendzoned in this chapter or something.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2012)

Emukae always gets severely friendzoned.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

I wager that's why Nishio created her.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not even sure if that counts as a spoiler. It happens almost every chapter. Though really it's not like the guys consciously trying to lead her on and whatever he subconsciously does can be disregarded when he's that blatant about it. He most probably wants her to move on rather than standby for his current attempt at a relationship to deconstruct which would really be quite pathetic. 

She's better off doing her own thing and then if that relationship doesn't work out hop aboad. But no this is manga eternal waiting for you unrequited love must occur.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2012)

This entire manga is nothing but a huge troll, followed by popularity poll color spreads where the characters can be drawn nearly naked.

The perfect manga.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, It didn't go into much detail, but if even after she confesses the spoilers are saying she got friendzoned harsh, there's probably not more to say regarding Emukae and Zenkichi. If Zenkichi's forever waiting, then Emukae will be forever waiting too.

Oh well, there's alot female characters besides Medaka, Nishio.  Don't dissapoint nearly every Zenkichi fan in existance by having him stay with Medaka.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This entire manga is nothing but a huge troll, followed by popularity poll color spreads where the characters can be drawn nearly naked.
> 
> The perfect manga.



No truer words about Medaka box have ever been spoken. It so perfectly sums it up.



Rainman said:


> Well, It didn't go into much detail, but if even after she confesses the spoilers are saying she got friendzoned harsh, there's probably not more to say regarding Emukae and Zenkichi. If Zenkichi's forever waiting, then Emukae will be forever waiting too.
> 
> Oh well, there's alot female characters besides Medaka, Nishio.  Don't dissapoint nearly every Zenkichi fan in existance by having him stay with Medaka.



TBF it's not simply a straight friend zone the dude does apologize for an awful lot of shit which culminates in that stab. The guy obviously does care maybe a bit too much judging by that stab.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not saying he dosen't care, just that it's still the author friendzoning Emukae in favor of Medaka. Friendzoning is friendzoing, even if you apologize.

And that now It's pretty clear any other girl dosen't really have a shot with this character, unfortunately.

Oh well. What can you do.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2012)

Man you guys getting all super cereal over this


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2012)

That's pretty much been the manga since chapter 0, though. I mean, most harem manga have the main character latch onto a "main" girl but that doesn't mean people still won't find the character interactions compelling.

Whatever, we're all clearly reading this for the popularity polls.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainman said:


> I'm not saying he dosen't care, just that it's still the author friendzoning Emukae in favor of Medaka. Friendzoning is friendzoing, even if you apologize.
> 
> And that now It's pretty clear any other girl dosen't really have a shot with this character, unfortunately.
> 
> Oh well. What can you do.



I understand your point of view but really it was more of a foregon conclusion that Zenkichi and Medaka would end together. It was originally marketed as a romance story between those two and the anime will probably only ever cover that section of the story. 

It would have been nice for Emukae to get her shot, but that was always a pipe dream. Be glad she isn't the girl he dumped in favour of the main lead after having gone out with her which is how some of these romance manga's go.



Butō Rengoob said:


> Man you guys getting all super cereal over this



I'm not because we all know how this is going to end.... trolling, like the rest of manga. Which is why I've come to go with the flow, as it's pretty obvious Nisio does not give a shit.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's pretty much been the manga since chapter 0, though. I mean, most harem manga have the main character latch onto a "main" girl but that doesn't mean people still won't find the character interactions compelling.
> 
> Whatever, we're all clearly reading this for the popularity polls.



Not every Medaka Box fan is a total perv.  I admit though, Nishio's not even subtle about it.

But you know, people can hope that a character will change, for the better! Especially when this manga is basically one huge troll.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's pretty much been the manga since chapter 0, though. I mean, most harem manga have the main character latch onto a "main" girl but that doesn't mean people still won't find the character interactions compelling.
> 
> Whatever, we're all clearly reading this for the popularity polls.



Issue is god knows when the next one will be after we had two pretty close together. The trolling alone doesn't work we need dem popularity polls.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I understand your point of view but really it was more of a foregon conclusion that Zenkichi and Medaka would end together. It was originally marketed as a romance story between those two and the anime will probably only ever cover that section of the story.



Like I said, I always hoped Zenkichi would've moved on. Even when I started reading this manga, Medaka was still horrible(got worse) but the other characters managed to hold it for me(I really liked Kikaijima, Akune, Zen and Shiranui).

So pretty much that? You can't not project your expectations when reading a manga you liked. Especially when Medaka is just so bad.




Spirit King said:


> It would have been nice for Emukae to get her shot, but that was always a pipe dream. Be glad she isn't the girl he dumped in favour of the main lead after having gone out with her which is how some of these romance manga's go.



I'd rather have that character interaction, actually. At least it happens with someone other than "Speechdaka". Between the choice of having her friendzoned eternally in favor of Medaka or having him break-up with her eventually(of course, with due decorum and apologies), I think I'd rather have some genuine interaction first.

Though obviously the best option would be to leave Medaka to, like, Kumagawa. Didn't he love her or something?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainman said:


> Like I said, I always hoped Zenkichi would've moved on. Even when I started reading this manga, Medaka was still horrible(got worse) but the other characters managed to hold it for me(I really liked Kikaijima, Akune, Zen and Shiranui).
> 
> So pretty much that? You can't not project your expectations when reading a manga you liked. Especially when Medaka is just so bad.
> 
> ...



It rarely goes like that though which is usually why it's so cringeworthy. Typically it involves the guy liking the other girl by treating the girl he's with like shit, until either he or her breaks it off. I'd probably like pure romance manga's more if it went your way.

It's not even limited to manga as Avatar of Korra shows.

Kumagawa never really had a chance though, Zenkichi alwyas did have a chance (at least with the with the non emotionless mary sue version considering she actually likes him) and Medaka is obscenely stupid, considering a large part of the reason she's so asexual is because Zenkichi rejected her despite the fact had she asked, little more than a few years laters he would have accepted.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

:amazedHa! Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that in the new show.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 20, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Whatever, we're all clearly reading this for the popularity polls.



That's the exact reason why i picked up the manga to begin with after Kumagawa won the second poll


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

Is Medaka Box all about fanservice?


----------



## Sarun (Jun 20, 2012)

It's certainly not much about Suggestion Box anymore.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

And here I was, reading the manga for Zenkichi's Wacky Harem Adventures.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 20, 2012)

Went...pretty much how I thought it would go. So saddening.

Kumagawa was alright, I suppose. He did break the tension, but what can you do when the strongest suitor was there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 20, 2012)

Kumagawa is so great, this chapter reminds me how much I like him.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 20, 2012)

Touching chapter. I'm glad to see stuff like this resolved instead of being pushed under the rug.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 20, 2012)

Dat based Zen


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2012)

Alpha as fuck.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

And here I was looking forward to the poll. 

But regardless I got to see Ajimu, so that's all good. 

Also if some one didn't believe it before hand, it's 100% proven that Ajimu had white hair due Bookmaker. (As if it wasn't pretty fricken obvious before hand)

Also in the color cover we see Naze with her bandages, but she hasn't had her bandages since the start of the timeskip, correct?


----------



## Rainman (Jun 21, 2012)

Hm, strange. Kumagawa's personality didn't change while using Bookmaker. I thought that was part of the skill.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't remember that portion of his ability, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

This chapter has now been improved infinitely.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ That hate will make Uchihas proud!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Nienami crying 

Alpha rejection


----------



## Sarun (Jun 21, 2012)

Guess this official closes a full-on Zen Harem.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

Naze will confess just so she can know further misery.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Naze should do that, in fact i guarantee it will happen


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

Naze: "I too, love you, Zenkichi."

Zen: "Ummm...uh...but...Medaka..."

Naze: "Are you rejecting me?" :33

Zen: "Yes?"

Naze: "THIS MISERABLE FEELING...I LOVE IT!!!!"


----------



## Rainman (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This chapter has now been improved infinitely.



Will you have my babies? The chapter's like, perfect now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Naze: "I too, love you, Zenkichi."
> 
> Zen: "Ummm...uh...but...Medaka..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Nienami crying
> 
> Alpha rejection


I was thinking of you for some reason when I saw her crying.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

I am like her biggest fan here


----------



## Rainman (Jun 21, 2012)

This chapter made me like her a tiny bit more.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, the Ajimu-zaru smiley will spread; all according to plan. 

But yes, while I did find the panel comical I did end up liking her character a bit more as well.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Too bad Nienami probably won't be in the manga for long after this arc ends


----------



## Flynn (Jun 21, 2012)

Once again Ajimu solos, but this time in a spread with hand bra jeans.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 21, 2012)

She... She looks so happy... I'm in tears 



Also, seems like kumagawa took off his "I can only loose clause just once. So he could seal/one shot the opponent


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

Ehh depending on how many arcs there are after this arc she may reappear, mainly because we've seen random members of the Flask Plan arc reappear later on as well.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll keep my hope up, it would be awesome if she joined Hakoniwa


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

I wouldn't mind that either.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Hell all the suitors can, just imagine the hell they'd unleash


----------



## Flynn (Jun 21, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> I wouldn't mind that either.



Same here.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

This is a thing that must happen now


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

I dread the chapter when Shiranui gets rejected.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

She'll eat Zen, i hope he's into Vore


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

I bet she'll eat him.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Eat him all night long


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2012)

"The man you love will reject you in the most epic way"
 This manga and its lines


----------



## Rainman (Jun 21, 2012)

I have to admit, that line was hilarious and at the same time, extremely horrible for Zenkichi to say.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 21, 2012)

I found that a bit out of character, but who cares, it was a epic line. 

Although when I first read that I couldn't stop myself from laughing, I truly wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Koori (Jun 21, 2012)

I've fallen in love with Ajimu. Hottest girl in Jump.


----------



## ifkisowning (Jun 21, 2012)

Ajimu hotness level is always beyond godlike 

Btw, where is the result of popularity poll? All I see is the double spread color pages but I didnt see the rankings.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jun 21, 2012)

Ajimu is the epitome of perfection.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2012)

Hand Bra Jeans and an announcement of a second season to the anime. 

Yep, my week is complete.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 21, 2012)

Actually this week was not for results of 3rd popularity poll!

Rather, this week was for announcing that they are gonna start receiving votes for 3rd popularity poll! I guess JUMP/MB readers now need to send in their votes.

Wonder whether they need to be JUMP subscribers to do voting.


----------



## ifkisowning (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh I see, I thought this chapter is the one with the results.


----------



## Darth (Jun 21, 2012)

Ch.13

FUCK YES THIS COVER.


----------



## ifkisowning (Jun 21, 2012)

DAT Cover would be perfect if Kumagawa has the 1st position again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

There's a giant jizz stain in the middle of that page right by Kikijima and on the right butt cheek of the jeans.

YOU NOW CANNOT UNSEE IT.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's a giant jizz stain in the middle of that page right by Kikijima and on the right butt cheek of the jeans.
> 
> YOU NOW CANNOT UNSEE IT.



Ajimu-approved x5.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's a giant jizz stain in the middle of that page right by Kikijima and on the right butt cheek of the jeans.
> 
> YOU NOW CANNOT UNSEE IT.



Oh, wow.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 21, 2012)

Kumagawa and Zenkichi being awesome this chapter.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's a giant jizz stain in the middle of that page right by Kikijima and on the right butt cheek of the jeans.
> 
> YOU NOW CANNOT UNSEE IT.



That just makes it more enjoyable. :ho


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> There's a giant jizz stain in the middle of that page right by Kikijima and on the right butt cheek of the jeans.
> 
> YOU NOW CANNOT UNSEE IT.


Goddammit


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't looked at the pic since it was mentioned and I have no intention to now.....or ever.


----------



## Koori (Jun 21, 2012)

Zenkichi's balls.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> I haven't looked at the pic since it was mentioned and I have no intention to now.....or ever.



You're welcome.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 21, 2012)

This chapter showcased what is good about Zenkichi's traits and what is bad about them at the same time.

The good as in how determined he is to correct what he thinks he did wrong and stuff like that with his Seppuku and 'apology' for leading on Emukae.

The bad in how his sticking for Medaka, who truly never deserved such head-over-heels determination, goes beyond death and rebirth.

I'm honestly impressed Nishio. You managed to compile one of Zenkichi's best character traits and his worst into a single action. Bravo! It takes actual talent to accomplish something like that. Even if for the sake of trolling.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, scanners gotta get their kinks out there too, right?  I'm jk, WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 21, 2012)

Rainman said:


> This chapter showcased what is good about Zenkichi's traits and what is bad about them at the same time.
> 
> The good as in how determined he is to correct what he thinks he did wrong and stuff like that with his Seppuku and 'apology' for leading on Emukae.
> 
> ...




I agree with this. I see no reason Zenkichi should be romantically interested in Medaka.


----------



## Wosu (Jun 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> But with characters like Kumagawa and Aijimu around, how is that going to work? Kumagawa was fine with bookermaker but all fiction is an awful ability to have as a main character. There's nothing really much I need to state with Aijimu.
> 
> As long as these characters are as hax as they are villain competancy shoots right down to floor, unless they become convultedly hax or are more intelligant and being more intelligient than Aijimu is almost laughable unless they are another not equal at that level which it make it ridiculous for them to be outsmarted.
> 
> Nisio has pretty damaged his story in so many ways that he pretty much either has to retcon or remove a bunch of it or remove any pretenses of actually having a plot.


That "weakness" still has to be exploited, and I think that will be used against the overpowered bunch.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 21, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I agree with this. I see no reason Zenkichi should be romantically interested in Medaka.



TBF that's sorta missing the point, regardless of personal likes or dislikes, the dude just likes her a lot, there doesn't have to be anything logical about it heck it's not supposed to be logical, these sorts of things never are. Even ignoring the crazy manga crap. 

Even looking at Zenkichi's personality traits you can see something hinting towards this, he has a strong will power, enjoys the odds stacked against him, prefers to work hard in order to achieve things, of course he's going to go after the one single seemingly untouchable girl who he has no chance with and hasn't done much deserving of him. It's no coincidence, that the girl he states to forever love is the closest to the perfect human (I wouldn't exactly consider Aijimu human).

In that respect he's much like Shirou from Fate stay night, the seeming impossibility is the lure.


----------



## Wosu (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't you guys know Zenkichi is the only one that can remove the Mary Sue out of Medaka, after the time-skip she did become a little more likeable after her loss to motherfucking Zenkichi.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> TBF that's sorta missing the point, regardless of personal likes or dislikes, the dude just likes her a lot, there doesn't have to be anything logical about it heck it's not supposed to be logical, these sorts of things never are. Even ignoring the crazy manga crap.



Except that without him having a reason it comes off as a case of him loving her based on her reason for living that he regrettable gave her, or because of her looks which is worse.




> Even looking at Zenkichi's personality traits you can see something hinting towards this, he has a strong will power, enjoys the odds stacked against him, prefers to work hard in order to achieve things, of course he's going to go after the one single seemingly untouchable girl who he has no chance with and hasn't done much deserving of him. It's no coincidence, that the girl he states to forever love is the closest to the perfect human (I wouldn't exactly consider Aijimu human).
> 
> In that respect he's much like Shirou from Fate stay night, the seeming impossibility is the lure.



That might make sense for why he rejected Emukae, but from a logical  standpoint if he wanted a girl just for the challenge then he probably would have fallen for Hansode who would be a much more difficult catch.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 21, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Except that without him having a reason it comes off as a case of him loving her based on her reason for living that he regrettable gave her, or because of her looks which is worse.



I'm not sure your getting it, he didn't love her because of that, he loved her full stop, that was all her. If I tell the person I love I think they should be a pilot that doesn't mean I love them because they're a pilot, I just love them, that's simply a part of them.

He in actuality didn't care what she did he still would have liked her, that was pretty much the point of last arc (he just realised his decision for her was wrong and he shouldn't do it again). Gotta remember a lot of times theses sort of things are based on attraction, attraction to personality, physical attraction etc. It doesn't have to be any specific thing. Most probably Medaka was just a girl he liked and it grew from there, he probably didn't always love her (and judging from the flashback it wasn't love at first sight from his perspective).

It's pretty much your usual childhood friend plot scenario, there wasn't a specific moment more a gradual growth.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 21, 2012)

Except that with people like Emukae, Zenkichi stated he was really starting to like her personality, just like the reason Kumagawa stated for loving Ajimu.

Why does Zenkichi love Medaka? Who knows, it's not for the previous life-goal which he gave to her and now removed.

And if it's for her Mary-Sueish, God-moded personality, then that just makes Zenkichi look like less of an interesting character to me, unfortunately. Just another character degraded to elevate Medaka, though. Just like Kumagawa, Naze, Emukae, Tsurubami among others. Nothing new to see here.

But hey, it's not Zenkichi's fault, he has no control of how the author writes. The author who will clearly do anything to maintain Medaka's status as 'Alpha pussy', haha!

Maybe, just maybe one day Nishio will have a throughly thought-out reason why he loves Medaka so much. I mean, other than this:



So, currently, we can conclude that he loves Medaka's body. Lol@ Nishio's non-explanations.

PS: Zenkichi wanting a challenge in love? When has that reason ever been explained? You're just adding a character trait he never had. Neither does Zenkichi actively seek out challenges to test himself. He does whatever he does for a reason, but not that one. He wouldn't have rejected Emukae if he didn't love Medaka, certainly not because 'there was no sport in it', Lol.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 22, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I'm not sure your getting it, he didn't love her because of that, he loved her full stop, that was all her. If I tell the person I love I think they should be a pilot that doesn't mean I love them because they're a pilot, I just love them, that's simply a part of them.



That still doesn't explain why Zenkichi loves her. That can easily be chalked up to him believing he loves her because he been by her side for twelve years and it's the only thing he knows how to do. Which is highly likely.




> He in actuality didn't care what she did he still would have liked her, that was pretty much the point of last arc (he just realised his decision for her was wrong and he shouldn't do it again). Gotta remember a lot of times theses sort of things are based on attraction, attraction to personality, physical attraction etc. It doesn't have to be any specific thing. Most probably Medaka was just a girl he liked and it grew from there, he probably didn't always love her (and judging from the flashback it wasn't love at first sight from his perspective).



There is nothing _to_ like. Her entire life was based around a goal Zenkichi gave her when she was a kid and now Nishio is trying to play things off by still letting her keep a majority of her old personality after Zenkichi told her to "find herself" just so there can be a chance of them getting together. 


He then added to that by making it so Medaka always loved him, but thought he didn't feel the same way which was completely out of the blue. Not to mention it was always implied she had no idea what the concept was to begin with.


It's terrible writing. Most of us saw a Zenkichi/Medaka end coming, but it was handled very poorly and seemed shoehorned with the only real development being Zenkichi admitting his feelings.




> It's pretty much your usual childhood friend plot scenario, there wasn't a specific moment more a gradual growth.



Funny how Nishio makes fun of tropes & cliches but tends to use them on the regular.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2012)

inb4 Kumagawa turns Zenkichi's love for Medaka to nothing


----------



## Rainman (Jun 22, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 Kumagawa turns Zenkichi's love for Medaka to nothing



Kumagawa would have my undying respect if that happened. pek


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 22, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> inb4 Kumagawa turns Zenkichi's love for Medaka to nothing



Don't give people false dreams


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 22, 2012)

Ah man, now i'm gonna hope this happens


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 22, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> That still doesn't explain why Zenkichi loves her. That can easily be chalked up to him believing he loves her because he been by her side for twelve years and it's the only thing he knows how to do. Which is highly likely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again for someone who spent there entire childhood with her I'm sure there's plenty of things to like about I mean, look at all her fanboys, fangirls in real life and in story, surely they have something they like about her. Your looking at it from the perspective of someone who doesn't like her, which is I understand I don't particularilly like her but that doesn't mean there's nothing to like about her. You could argue why he likes her so much, which is obviously a character flaw that will or will not be explained, but it's not bad writing to say he likes. I mean come on, she's reasonably good looking and was his childhood friend, there's nothing illogical about that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2012)

Zenkichi: What...what did you do to me!?

Kumagawa: I was just wondering how strong your bond to Medaka really was...so I turned your love to nothing. How are your feelings towards Medaka now?

Zenkichi:  I...I feel...

Kumagawa: Nothing?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some of you guys  sound like those bitter fucks over at AS. 


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 








Y'all should have accepted this after that meltdown. He just wants to smang the shit out of Medaka. 


Handle it or you can continue to cry moar and develop  false hope that it won't happen somehow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2012)

He'll lose interest after smashing Medaka like Swordbro lost interest in killing after he killed Kumagawa.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 22, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Some of you guys  sound like those bitter fucks over at AS.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's so funny, actually. Even when Nishio fakes like he is going to give a reason for Zenkichi's unhealthy obsession, he expertly dodged that and ends up saying: _It's Medaka, nuff said!_. As if that's some glorious explanation that dosen't completely degrade Zenkichi's character to a whipped dog. 

Just goes to show you how he himself has no idea why. This shoehorned and undeveloped romance really is one of the manga's lowest points. The only character trait Zenkichi fans hate on him.

His undying, unhealthy obesession for Medaka, shoehorned there for no reason, other than It's for the sake of keeping the _Medaka is perfect in every way_ theme. Meanwhile, the other relationship, which is actually developed, is shafted.

This is such good writting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't understand how he is whipped dog. Its not like they are a Master-Servant relationship here and he calls her Master every second like a certain person I know in Accel World.

He has been with her since their childhood, isn't it natural that a boy would have feelings for a girl he knew that long?

Also, when someone loves another do they really need a reason? Isn't love just one of those unexplained emotions that develop the longer time passes by? 

I just think people really really REALLY hate Medaka's guts so much thatthey intentionally look for something to put on her. Maybe because they view her as "perfect" but she has flaws, no doubt on that so she is by no means perfect. 

I absolutely, positively, without question believe I am the only Medaka supporter on this forum so I don't really argue against what people say in this thread because I'd be fighting a losing battle. I just wanted to put my opinion out there, thats all.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> I don't understand how he is whipped dog. Its not like they are a Master-Servant relationship here and he calls her Master every second like a certain person I know in Accel World.



That's...exactly what it is.

The proof?











How would you describe the texts given to us? Sounds pretty servile, dosen't it? I think the only thing it's missing is Zenkichi actually calling her his Master.



Mura said:


> He has been with her since their childhood, isn't it natural that a boy would have feelings for a girl he knew that long? Also, when someone loves another do they really need a reason? Isn't love just one of those unexplained emotions that develop the longer time passes by?



That's just a nice way of saying undeveloped and put there for no clearly explicited reason. Actually, we are hinted at a reason. That It's Medaka, therefore, he loves her(and that all he wants to do is grab her tits).

You know, since it's Medaka, no questions asked. There dosen't need to be any reason, development or showcase, not even for such an unhealthy obsession that would apparently trasncend death.

Just another way of saying: "I have no idea how to develop this romance, so I'm just going to shoehorn it with no explanation".



Mura said:


> I just think people really really REALLY hate Medaka's guts so much thatthey intentionally look for something to put on her. Maybe because they view her as "perfect" but she has flaws, no doubt on that so she is by no means perfect.





If only the manga reflected what you said. Maybe then Medaka wouldn't be so hated. If only.

There is a reason. A very good reason, for why Medaka is probably the most hated character in this manga.



Mura said:


> I absolutely, positively, without question believe I am the only Medaka supporter on this forum so I don't really argue against what people say in this thread because I'd be fighting a losing battle.



I agree.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I only wanted state my opinion and where I stand, I have no intention of going into a long-winded debate over this. Oh and I can't see those pics.


----------



## Wosu (Jun 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> I don't understand how he is whipped dog. Its not like they are a Master-Servant relationship here and he calls her Master every second like a certain person I know in Accel World.
> 
> He has been with her since their childhood, isn't it natural that a boy would have feelings for a girl he knew that long?
> 
> ...


Don't worry I support Medaka too, people actually believe she is perfect and they still forget her flaws.
She has a strong physical side but her mental side is weak, just like Ajimu and Misogi. My opinion don't get butthurt over it, Medaka haters.
So called perfect human kept herself emotionally locked because of the rejection of a guy she just met.
So called perfect human doesn't know how other people feel.
So called perfect human could not convince a crowd to vote for her and lost against middle school students in an election. Medaka is driven by PIS, she is not main character anymore so don't expect her to still be so perfect.


----------



## Kenju (Jun 23, 2012)

Finally caught up to the latest Chapter of this manga.

Epic lines by Zenkichi no doubt. Feel bad for Emu, however it just furthers my love for Minuses. Kumagawa........

Speaking of the popularity poll I really hope Munakata Kei(don't like that his Abnormality got taken away tho, that was a real cool part about him(and that although he did he didn't like killing). Don't care if he got faster or stronger from it) can make it in it again. Dark Hero-kun too, been loving that guy. Really want to see what he can do as well.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 24, 2012)

lol this pic its to funny and the same time holds so much truth 


and kumagawa is still pimping this manga like a boss


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 24, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> lol this pic its to funny and the same time holds so much truth
> 
> 
> and kumagawa is still pimping this manga like a boss




I heard that list even excluded some girls, but meh.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 24, 2012)

Rainman said:


> That's...exactly what it is.
> 
> The proof?
> 
> ...



Can't be bothered arguing with this but I love how your entire arguement revolves around pages from near the begining of the manga after he has gone through significant character development between that point and now.


Character development learn the meaning of it. The dude betrayed her and joined her enemy, attempted a coup de'tat, succeeded and brought her to the point where if he wanted she would have been completely subservient to him (quite literally something akin to a slave but she'd be comepletely willing). Whipped he ain't, in fact the opposite is probably true considering how much of an unhealthy reliance she had on him. (She basically desperately wanted him to decide how she lives her life).


----------



## Rainman (Jun 24, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Can't be bothered arguing with this



And yet, you just wrote two short paragraphs. 

Which you are about to get back at ya, quadrupled.



Spirit King said:


> around pages from near the begining of the manga after he has gone through significant character development between that point and now.



In many areas. But since when was his unhealthy obsession for Medaka developed or even showcases in any way on it's essence and reason?

He drops his responsibilities and runs off to save her at the first sign of trouble, he states he loved her beyond death and rebirth.

And you think he's any less whipped and obsessed than chapter one? He's just the same. Doing anything his love for Medaka tells him to. Even defeat her, for ultimately her own good.

Where, exactly, has their romance developed out of that unhealthy obsession?



Spirit King said:


> Character development learn the meaning of it.



Right back at ya.



Spirit King said:


> The dude betrayed her and joined her enemy, attempted a coup de'tat, succeeded



And? You seem to not know the *motive* for such actions. What any kind of value does this have if he's still using the very same rhetoric of the Flask Plan Arc that he's moving against her will to her benefit(something he used while STILL subservant to her against Kanoya - LoL). What has changed?

His unhealthy obsession dominates his every action. He himself stated that to us, just as we see in chapter freaking one. Nothing about their romance has changed. Since chapter freaking one. Only the setting of the manga around it.

But that's not even the problem. The problem is this romance is so poorly showcased and underdevelop, we don't know anything about it, other than that it's there. It's just one giant shoehorn.

Which makes it impossible for people to get behind it. Not only is one side one of the worst characters created in quite a while, did nothing to deserve Zenkichi's mind-blowing obsession, but it's completely underdeveloped and has not one decent showcase as to the why of Zenkichi's obsession.



Spirit King said:


> and brought her to the point where if he wanted she would have been completely subservient to him (quite literally something akin to a slave but she'd be comepletely willing).



And would he like that? No. That wouldn't be the Medaka-chan that would ultimately give him a boner. Even while defeating her, he's always tending to her best interests. He'd go against hus own mother in a fight, for no logical reason other than It's Medaka chan. No joke, not even caring for motives or anything. It's Medaka, nuff said.

Because he loves her. He has an unhealthy obsession. He admits that. Why he loves her? I doubt even author knows.



Spirit King said:


> Whipped he ain't



:rofl



Spirit King said:


> in fact the opposite is probably true considering how much of an unhealthy reliance she had on him.



It's not mutually exclusive. If you don't think Zenkichi has an unhealthy obssesion for Medaka, you're in denial. It's their entire relationship that is such a way. Shiranui even tells us such. They both have unhealthy obsessions for each other.

They're both whipped. One because of her child-like insanities manifesting even through teenage-hood, and the other for fuck knows what reason other than Nishio going: "It's Medaka, folks! Enough has been said! He loves her through death and rebirth!"


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 24, 2012)

Rainman said:


> And yet, you just wrote two short paragraphs.
> 
> Which you are about to get back at ya, quadrupled.
> 
> ...



I don't think you understand what whipped means which is quite laughable really. I'm not gonna reply just laugh at your reading comprehension.


----------



## Rainman (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellently thorough response! I must say, the amount of effort into countering exactly why Zenkichi's obsession dominates and controls his life is astounding.

And what's worse is that's not even half of why Zenkichi's romance with Medaka is just terrible. The author apparently butchered the concept of execution from his mind while planing it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 24, 2012)

Rainman said:


> Excellently thorough response! I must say, the amount of effort into countering exactly why Zenkichi's obsession dominates and controls his life is astounding.
> 
> And what's worse is that's not even half of why Zenkichi's romance with Medaka is just terrible. The author apparently butchered the concept of execution from his mind while planing it.



Fine rather than wondering on precisely why I stated it (as your definition is clearly wrong) i'll point it out. Whipped and loving someone one deeply heck loving someone at all, aren't the same thing. Whipped means when it comes to a battle of wills in a relationship you will lose every time. You have no control and no true free will, the opposite sex dominates you and when it comes down to it you can't do anything you want (hence why it's referred to as whipped it's a master and trained slave relationship, with the slave having zero input). Being obsessively in love with someone is not the same as being whipped as common sense would would dictate.

Obssessive love means doing whatever YOU feel is for the best of the person in fact it often disregards what _they_ think, for whatever you think (would you consider stalkers as whipped?) Sometimes it alligns often it doesn't. Medaka didn't want Zenkichi to come after her (though she was happy he did), she didn't want Zenkichi to be manipulated by Aijimu and pretty much achieve her, plan, she didn't want to lose the presidential position, hell she wanted him to give her a reason for living but he did not. 

Zenkichi does not nor did not give a darn about Medaka's mindset beliefs or what she believed she wanted her future to be. He forcibly tore them to shreds, to the point where she didn't even have a will to speak of. Because he felt they were a prison. NONE OF THIS WAS HER WILL.

This is why I laughed at your representation of this relationship as whipped, as stating as such means you don't even understand what the word means, which makes it ironic when you use it derogatively in regards to someone else. Learn the damn definitions of the insults you use otherwise you'll come across as foolish. Domination and lack of free will is what whipped means learn it.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol            .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 25, 2012)

Come on, people...it was already spelled out for us in the manga. Zenkichi wants to have a go at dem titties.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 27, 2012)

Raws are out
here


----------



## Koori (Jun 27, 2012)

My second favorite Shonen Jump manga, that's Medaka Box. I'd never seen such display of unpredictability.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 27, 2012)

Koori said:


> My second favorite Shonen Jump manga, that's Medaka Box. I'd never seen such display of unpredictability.



I know what you mean. Even with a god mod like Ajimu the story can still go either way.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 27, 2012)

The Moon, huh. Now I've seen everything.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 27, 2012)

This manga...this fucking manga.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Jun 27, 2012)

There is only one thing that matters about this chapter.

We are inevitably going to see Ajimu in space.

Prepare your anuses.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 27, 2012)

Shit you guys are actually surprised by them going to the moon eh?


----------



## Flynn (Jun 28, 2012)

If they are going to the moon this early on, where the hell are they going to go next?


----------



## Gallant (Jun 28, 2012)

That one suitor just turned those haxxed mofos into cards in an instant. Reminds me of Piedmon turning people into key chains. How many broken powers are we going to see in this manga? 

I can't wait to see what insanity is going to take place on the moon.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 28, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with Zenkichi liking Medaka, it's as built-in into his character as Kei's urge to kill or Kumagawa's inability to win, neither of which required justification. Don't like it? That's valid but it doesn't mean that it's poor writing.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 28, 2012)

The moon... i am not suprised anymore...


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2012)

Ajimu's going to wreak shit on the moon.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 28, 2012)

the moon next? Next after that: America. Calling it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 28, 2012)

America > The Moon


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> America > The Moon



Ajimu.

America.

*head explodes*

Capitalism ain't got shit on her.


----------



## Koori (Jun 28, 2012)

Everyone ready for Ajimu's trollfest?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 28, 2012)

lol at your choices guys


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 28, 2012)

The moon

Still what's stopping Ajimu from breaking out and just erasing those fuckers from existance? She's so fuckin' overpowered that anytime she's in trouble it's just nnot credible for me.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 28, 2012)

raziu said:


> The moon
> 
> Still what's stopping Ajimu from breaking out and just erasing those fuckers from existance? She's so fuckin' overpowered that anytime she's in trouble it's just nnot credible for me.



She bored and likes being sealed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> America > The Moon



We American's have no sense of self-importance. Not one bit.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 28, 2012)

Gallant said:


> That one suitor just turned those haxxed mofos into cards in an instant. Reminds me of Piedmon turning people into key chains. How many broken powers are we going to see in this manga?
> 
> I can't wait to see what insanity is going to take place on the moon.



The "Piedmon turning the Digi-Destined and their Digimon into keychains" scenes were me and my sister's favorite part of season 1.  For a while my sister even wished she had that power.  "Some jerk cuts in front of me in a line... keychain that mofo!!!"  "Some burglar breaks into the house... you're a keychain now, b*tch!!"  She terrified me for a week or two there.



raziu said:


> The moon
> 
> Still what's stopping Ajimu from breaking out and just erasing those fuckers from existance? She's so fuckin' overpowered that anytime she's in trouble it's just nnot credible for me.



She's willingly staying sealed just to troll everyone, just like she went first and crushed the fake suitors because she knew they were fakes and then outright admitted it was just to troll everyone.

She knows she could solve all the problems easily, but that's way too boring.  In reality, she's just along for the ride, like an omnipotent watcher who can occasionally interfere when she gets annoyed or bored at something.

It's like if Superman suddenly gained Mr. Mxyzptlk as a sidekick.  You know he's only ever going to do anything useful as a joke when he gets bored of watching Superman struggle.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 28, 2012)

G-Man said:


> She's willingly staying sealed just to troll everyone, just like she went first and crushed the fake suitors because she knew they were fakes and then outright admitted it was just to troll everyone.
> 
> She knows she could solve all the problems easily, but that's way too boring.  In reality, she's just along for the ride, like an omnipotent watcher who can occasionally interfere when she gets annoyed or bored at something.
> 
> It's like if Superman suddenly gained Mr. Mxyzptlk as a sidekick.  You know he's only ever going to do anything useful as a joke when he gets bored of watching Superman struggle.



You're right. I guess it's ok as long as the author doesn't try to force the tension.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 28, 2012)

I both love and hate this arc for all the play on moonspeak stuff


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 28, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> I both love and hate this arc for all the play on moonspeak stuff



This arc is teaching you things you may have never known before. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 28, 2012)

Mura said:


> Ajimu.
> 
> America.
> 
> ...


That much awesome couldn't be contained, better she stays away 

Ajimu, FUCK YEAH!



Kira Yamato said:


> We American's have no sense of self-importance. Not one bit.


'Murrika, greatest place in the universe.

Ajimu approved


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 5, 2012)

Crashing the fucking jet into the rocket, classic.

Bet Medaka says no to Zen.


----------



## Wosu (Jul 5, 2012)

Aw yeah, I can't believe he asked it.
That bitch better agree. 
If she does won't that insinuate the end of the manga?
Fuck, I'm stuck in the middle of a dilemma.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 5, 2012)

Marriage proposal with an explosion in the background.


Dat Zen. 


Expecting a swerve though, it's never this simple!


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh zenikichi!
Hmm she will probably deny him for now. Later she might say yes.


----------



## zapman (Jul 5, 2012)

she will say yes


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 5, 2012)

Nightwish said:


> Marriage proposal with an explosion in the background.
> 
> 
> Dat Zen.



Reminded me of this confession:

*Spoiler*: _Happy World_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2012)

Zen not only knows how to reject people in style but also has perfected his craft when it comes to proposals  

Can't wait to see what's Medaka's answer. Regardless of her answer, it sure won't be plain.


----------



## Koori (Jul 5, 2012)

Medaka is gonna say yes, you just need to look at that page of when the bunny psycho told her that Zen was coming.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 5, 2012)

Why do I get the horrific feeling that Zen just set up his death flag?


----------



## Weather (Jul 5, 2012)

Zenkichi boy, you made us all proud


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 5, 2012)

What a lame main character, he's so cliche and flat.    *has not read latest chapter, fucking work*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2012)

Zenkichi your retardness is so manly i don?t even care you?re a retard. NIce done mah boy


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 6, 2012)

I expecting lots of trolling on the next chapter, dat Zenkichi


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm guessing when Zenkichi gave her time to find herself he meant a week...


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 6, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I'm guessing when Zenkichi gave her time to find herself he meant a week...



I'm pretty certain there's been a timeskip between the last arc and the current one. You don't talk about the two of them becoming distant if it's only been a few days.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 8, 2012)

^Not working brah


Dat confession

Zen the man


----------



## Cromer (Jul 8, 2012)

Suddenly I like Zenkichi again. What happened, I wonder?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 10, 2012)

Raws and spoilers out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems Zenkichi predicted this, I wonder what the story behind it is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2012)

154 raw

Seems like shit got real


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so zenkichi died but not really because ajimu and the rest i don't understand.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 11, 2012)

tsundere Ajimu is the best.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 11, 2012)

> I can die now.

> Get's stabbed


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 11, 2012)

lol i was right about the trolling part , lets hope ajimu trolls everyone 
also:



Butō Rengoob said:


> > I can die now.
> > Get's stabbed



stay classy nishio


----------



## zapman (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL, and yeah Ajimu's scene was great


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2012)

Of course he'd get speared in the chest the moment his proposal's accepted. I wouldn't have expected any less from this series


----------



## Wosu (Jul 11, 2012)

I fucking love this chapter, let me read it again for like the 7th time.
Who could say no to such a proposal? Get serious.
It seems Medaka's emotionally disturbed self is finally changing.
Lol at Ajimu.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2012)

We all knew Medaka would say yes. Forget about feelings, the arrival was just too epic she most likely wet her panties.

lol At Zenkichi getting stabbed out of nowhere and Ajimu being Tsundere. 

I need that three year old to get stomped, she is the encarnation of evil


----------



## OS (Jul 11, 2012)

Zenkichi got Gael Bolged


----------



## Kenju (Jul 11, 2012)

Whether it's rejection or proposal
Zenkichi still gets stabbed 

Nice way to do it tho, I expected nothing less.


----------



## ifkisowning (Jul 12, 2012)

Zen's "I can die now" made me rofl.
Looks like Ajimu wanna join Zen Harem.
Poor Kumagawa, one more girl won't be wearing hand-bra.


----------



## migukuni (Jul 13, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> We all knew Medaka would say yes. Forget about feelings, the arrival was just too epic she most likely wet her panties.
> 
> lol At Zenkichi getting stabbed out of nowhere and Ajimu being Tsundere.
> 
> I need that three year old to get stomped, she is the encarnation of evil



she's remilia from tohou lol, the scarlet devil mansion

Remilia is way more better though, IMO


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 22, 2012)

Ajimu being ajimu and i wonder how the 1 hour time limit is going to be used.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 22, 2012)

Medaka Box 155


----------



## Soulme (Jul 22, 2012)

wow... i had to read the chapter 3 times.... to get all the rules...

i wonder how the 1 hour rule will factor into this...


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 22, 2012)

Enjoyed the chapter as usual and laughed at the Ajimu is so reliable part. I wonder how well the game is going to go.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 22, 2012)

Well ajimu confirmed that medaka will win so


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 22, 2012)

pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2012)

Interesting stipulation Medaka added to the match. Answering in less or more than an hour will result in a DQ. I wonder why she went for this particular stipulation?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 22, 2012)

This is gonna be quite interesting, wonder what Medaka's planning. An hour flat as a time stipulation? She's got something cooking.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 22, 2012)

Lame chapter once again. I hope this game won't take longer than 1 chapter.


----------



## G-Man (Jul 22, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Interesting stipulation Medaka added to the match. Answering in less or more than an hour will result in a DQ. I wonder why she went for this particular stipulation?



Maybe to mentally exhaust them?  If they each have to take exactly one hour to answer, it's going to take days for the game to finish (they each have to exhaust 45 syllables to win).  Bare minimum, assuming everybody but the winner flubs on their very first turn for some bizarre reason, the game will still last four hours.

I doubt everyone but the winner will mess up but you never know with this manga, so we are looking at anywhere from a potential minimum of four hours to, if everyone answers correctly on their turn until the one who went first wins, a potential maximum of 177 hours (45 hour-long turns x 4 - the three hours of those who won't get to take a turn when the one who went first wins).

That's nuts!  We are talking potentially over seven days (full 24 hour days at that), an entire week, and you have to remember the words others used so you won't repeat their answers, you have to remember all of the syllables you already used (as well as remembering all the syllables your opponents used so you can be sure they didn't repeat), and presumably you can't sleep/eat/drink/bath unless you are careful to ensure you don't miss your turn or what the others have said!

I somehow doubt that the suitors can compete with Medaka in a contest of physical stamina (though, given this manga, I don't doubt they could remember every word and syllable used over the course of the week if they had proper rest and nourishment), so they are going to have to outwit her quickly before exhaustion and fatigue (and possibly starvation/dehydration) start messing with their own minds.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 22, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> Lame chapter once again. I hope this game won't take longer than 1 chapter.



dreaming is allowed.

Intersting chapter though it was kinda boring that more than half of it wa steh explanation of the rules. Wondering why medaka added that rule.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 22, 2012)

If she was going to tell Ajimu to stand back and not do anything then she really should've released Shiranui & Tsurubami. She tried to outsmart the suitor but really she is just risking unnecessary casualties.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 22, 2012)

lol I bet the next chapter gonna be a pain in the ass because nobody here understand the word play also medaka is a idiot


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2012)

Classic last minute fear drop by the Kid.  None of you really believe that shook Medaka, right?  I can't help but recall Togashi talking about giving your foe fear to paralyze and desire to blind.


----------



## Koori (Jul 22, 2012)

Why I have the feeling Medaka is gonna soon regret this...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2012)

In the end, all they ever do in this manga is play games with complicated as fuck rules.


----------



## Robman_13 (Jul 23, 2012)

Maybe the hour stipulation is to give the hostages time to escape on their own.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 25, 2012)

So the mind game continues, for just a word game it's incredibly suspenseful  I'm glad Nienami did something even if it was minor 

And son of a bitch Medaka's father


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 26, 2012)

Dat dad swag 

I wonder what the mom is like


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 26, 2012)

medaka?s father is manly, almost like this guy


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2012)

Medaka?s dad looks too much of a pimp


----------



## Sarun (Jul 26, 2012)

What is the most hyped thing to see/know now?

How Fukurou was killed?
How Zen gets out?
Shiranui family?
Shiranui Hanten's face?


----------



## Sarun (Jul 29, 2012)

lol, wut?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 4, 2012)

Fucking cliffhangers, what was Medaka's plan dammit, this is killing me 

I liked the tidbit about all Kurokami's having overflowing love, should have guessed that one. Naze's overflowing love must be for misery then.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Fucking cliffhangers, what was Medaka's plan dammit, this is killing me
> 
> I liked the tidbit about all Kurokami's having overflowing love, should have guessed that one. Naze's overflowing love must be for misery then.



I'd give all the medaka girls overflowing love


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 4, 2012)

Has seven suitors; marries all seven of them

Dad swag


----------



## Random Member (Aug 4, 2012)

Really hoping the wedding arc ends soon. With any luck, the next one will have lots of Kajiki. Haven't been very interested until he showed up and more things started to be revealed about Fukurou, who's turning out to have been a pretty interesting guy himself. The lengths the latter has gone to in order to keep Medaka away from dick is pretty amusing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2012)

so everyone has the same father? good.


----------



## Koori (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like Shiranui did indeed eat Devil Style


----------



## Kenju (Aug 8, 2012)

Dude if was at that game  I'd be fucking pissed, waiting every hour just for them to say a word. And its been like over 13 hours right? I would have said fuck everybody and fuck Medaka for putting that rule in.

Well anyways, I wanna see what her plan is


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 15, 2012)

> Nienami joining them



You better make it happen Nishio


----------



## Flynn (Aug 15, 2012)

The harem is complete!


*Spoiler*: __ 



For this arc.


----------



## Darth (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone else disappointed that Shiranui yet again did virtually nothing.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 15, 2012)

Quite a few people did nothing, which has me a little disappointed with the arc. There's always next time, I guess. As far as the Shiranuis go, maybe Hakama appearing again means they'll be relevant to this new arc.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 15, 2012)

Next arc better have shiranui and hanten.
It was obvious she would join.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 15, 2012)

Wait, is Nienami actually joining them!? ......I can't express this feeling in words................

I'm glad it all ended well. Medaka continues to impress naturally. Can't wait to see what's next, hopefully more Kajiki (and Nienami ) from here on out


----------



## White Rook (Aug 15, 2012)

Why is NisiOisiN doing this to himself? Doing all this wordplay in a WSJ manga isn't going to make him many new readers. Maybe he just enjoys doing it? Whatever the reason may be, I salute him in front of my computer.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 15, 2012)

Is it just me or will non-japanese readers probably think "what the FUCK is going on" with all this wordplay stuff?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 15, 2012)

It's not just you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 15, 2012)

He is imparting knowledge to those people. Knowledge is Power.

I think its very fun to learn about these things but thats just me.


----------



## Darth (Aug 15, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Is it just me or will non-japanese readers probably think "what the FUCK is going on" with all this wordplay stuff?



I'd imagine anyone who doesn't know how to play shiratori would be in the same boat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2012)

lol nienami joining? a fake harem? a real harem? stop with your fantasies peeps


----------



## Olivia (Aug 15, 2012)

My basic knowledge on Japanese allows me to follow Shiritori, however there's no way I'd be able to participate it past like, the third round at the longest. 

But I do understand what's happening when I'm reading the chapters.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 15, 2012)

I can wholeheartedly say, that I had no idea what was going this whole game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 15, 2012)

Flynn said:


> I can wholeheartedly say, that I had no idea what was going this whole game.



Just the game? This whole arc was basically a big "fuck you" to anyone who doesn't know Japanese


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 15, 2012)

I understood the concept, but could not play it. Roughly translated to English, they were playing the equivalent of a game where a person says a word, the next person has to say a new word starting with the last letter of the last word, and it goes on until all the letters are used, in the case of English 26 letters of the alphabet. So someone says apple, next person says elephant, next person says tomato and so on. However due to the nature Asian languages in the symbol oriented format, they have a lot more than 26 "letters" allowing their game to be longer and more complex. Thats roughly what I understood the game to be.


----------



## Kenju (Aug 16, 2012)

Woah nice plan by Medaka

However I'm disappointed, I really wanted to see Bami in action



Zaru said:


> Is it just me or will non-japanese readers probably think "what the FUCK is going on" with all this wordplay stuff?



I'm honestly just reading through it without thinking


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> It's not just you.


Can't wait to see Viz or whoever fuck up translating this.  Alot of it relies on how detailed thescanlators work.  Salute them as well.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh fuck, next arc seems interesting.

Also lol at Zenkichi x Medaka. He has to wait for 2 years to properly do something with her?


----------



## White Rook (Aug 24, 2012)

Finally something about Shiranui.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2012)

Frankly I expected something more sinister for Shiranui's backstory.


----------



## Koori (Aug 24, 2012)

Zenkichi friendzoned for 2 years


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 24, 2012)

Zenkichi...just give up and get yourself some real ass, already.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 25, 2012)

It's like Zenkichi will never be able to reach that summit 

I'm glad we're gonna get some Shiranui background story, I look forward to this. Oh and who is that I see? Nienami, could it be?


----------



## Soranushi (Aug 25, 2012)

_Lolz, at Medaka being old-fashioned and Zen getting friendzoned as the result~

Anyway, fuck yeah for "The Unknown Shiranui Arc." I've been waiting forever for an Arc to come about that would delve deeper into Shiranui's character and reveal more of her history.

I just hope it'll be interesting and fun~_


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 31, 2012)

I doubt the doubles are going to be as strong as they are. Still it should be interesting if they pair up against their own double.

Really wondering what Shiranui's new assignment is


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 31, 2012)

This series has had people with crazy super powers, a godlike being who knows she's in a manga, people who can warp reality with kanji, and dozens of other things...

And yet seeing Ajimu just driving that jeep is one of the strangest things I've seen in the series. 

Edit: And I'll never get tired of those page spreads listing all of Ajimu's powers


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 31, 2012)

This shit is original as hell. I love Medaka Box.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2012)

The way she obliterated that gun wielder  Oh Ajimu


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 31, 2012)

Bashed this manga the past few days, worth it


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 31, 2012)

_Kumagawa not using his brackets
100 skill Ajimu page
Hansode
Dopplegangers_

Best chapter


----------



## Ryugaisan (Sep 7, 2012)

Am I mistaken or was there a skill to become the protagonist on that second page of skills?

How come she couldn't beat Medaka again?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought it was better for Zen to answer that


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2012)

dat Shiranui fan service


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah Zen should have answered that methinks. 

I loved Medaka tagging Obi out of nowhere


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 7, 2012)

When they were talking about another Not Equal did they mean a new character or Hanten?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2012)

Well the big focus on this arc seems to be Medaka wanting to become friends with Shiranui so its not too surprising. I can see why you guys think Zen should answer that since their best friends and all.

I'm hoping another Not Equal exists though, would be nice to see another possible interesting character.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been giving it some thought...

*deep breath*

...and if the ending of this arc is going to be Shiranui telling Zen that she was in love with him only because she was Medaka's double and now that Medaka can understand human hearts, she doesn't have to have feelings for him anymore...then we realize it's a completely obvious lie and then she repeats her "Love doesn't always have to win" line as everyone leaves...I'm gonna rage so fucking hard. 

But you know...no way that's gonna happen, right?


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 8, 2012)

Isn't Hanten the shiranui not equal? i doubt it's a new one it probably has to do with hanten.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2012)

Dat Anshin.  I could tell the answer, but where is the style in that?


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 8, 2012)

I guess im the only one who sees medaka and shiranui lolfriendship a little forced , heck even shiranui says to medaka that she hates her and cant stand her  ,medaka-sue is still sue and yeah zen should answer the question not medaka-sue


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh Ajimu. Not using her skills to make things more interesting.

And how the fuck does the author come up with all these riddles and games


----------



## Random Member (Sep 8, 2012)

Millefeuille said:


> Isn't Hanten the shiranui not equal? i doubt it's a new one it probably has to do with hanten.



They fixed the error. It's indeed Hanten that was being talked about.

Check this out


----------



## Ryugaisan (Sep 8, 2012)

Random Member said:


> They fixed the error. It's indeed Hanten that was being talked about.
> 
> 41



Ahh, that's lame. I liked the initial translation that seemed to be hinting toward a new Not Equal spelling bad news for Ajimu more. Should have figured it was just a mistranslation about Hanten though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 13, 2012)

Gra-tits-tude ....

Fuck me man, this chapter....this fucking chapter. Shiranui crying, so many emotions and then this Shishime guy busts in and makes even Ajimu shake in her boots...mother of god


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 13, 2012)

This guy must be god incarnate if Ajimu can only hold him off for 15 seconds.

Maybe we'll actually see her fight seriously and who knows, actually get hurt.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2012)

no words for the epicness of this chapter


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 13, 2012)

15 seconds? Bullshit. 

dat open front hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2012)

CAN hold him off for 15 seconds?  No no no, she chooses to, in order for things to be interesting.

Dat sweatshirt!


----------



## Shingy (Sep 14, 2012)

Damn, an opponent Anshin'in can only delay for 15 seconds. He looks so fucking beast. 

 I wonder if he's an actual demon, it looks that way to me.


----------



## Soulme (Sep 14, 2012)

the 15 second part.... really gives him a bad vibe....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 14, 2012)

i want some of medaka's gratitude


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonder how Nisio's gonna justify this one.


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Surely you don't think Genjustu _isn't_ one of her skills?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't wanna say that this newest plot development is bullshit...

...but this newest plot development is bullshit.


----------



## Koori (Sep 21, 2012)

Iihiko is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



a main character type, hence why.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 21, 2012)

So... According to the spoilers...

Ihiko split Ajimu in half with a *rubber band.*


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 21, 2012)

Yea Aijimu's hype and omnipotency was pretty much killed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Supposed they had fought 100 million times and she lost 100 million times but she managed to achieved what she wanted which she believed  to be impossible. Basically she's not the strongest being in her verse.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 21, 2012)

This was actually foreshadowed though. Remember her line "Things that were impossible for me eventually became easy for me." so it was pretty much hinted that she wasn't all that back in the day. And considering she apparently never beat Ihiko (Some spoiler said the shiranui sealed him, but I don't know if that one was credible) she never really jumped over that specific hurdle. 

That and they're apparently pulling the 'main character' card to try and justify this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 21, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Wonder how Nisio's gonna justify this one.



are you implying that being cut in half and surviving isn't one of her skills


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 21, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> This was actually foreshadowed though. Remember her line "Things that were impossible for me eventually became easy for me." so it was pretty much hinted that she wasn't all that back in the day. And considering she apparently never beat Ihiko (Some spoiler said the shiranui sealed him, but I don't know if that one was credible) she never really jumped over that specific hurdle.
> 
> That and they're apparently pulling the 'main character' card to try and justify this.



Still kills any god and omnipotence hype. Despite the fact the author outright stating it making this development convulted...

My suspension of disbelief in this manga is pretty much gone I understand the whole mocking of shounen concepts, but the stories lacking coherency and is making less sense/becoming more convoluted. 

To be quite frank to me it seems to have started to jump shark.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Still kills any god and omnipotence hype. Despite the fact the author outright stating it making this development convulted...



I have to admit I am curious as to how he's gonna work his way around this. The omniscience excuse I get (Where she didn't want to spoil the plot for herself and chose not to see how things would turn out in the future). But she's supposedly immortal so if she does 'die' there better be a damn good reason for it.

The spoiler also mentions that Ihiko parades around with Ajimu's upper body (Some say her hair, it's kind of in the air what he's doing, but he has a part of her and flaunting it around). I'm hoping she's still alive and can talk even after being cut in half. Would make for some good comedy.  And apparently he beat Kumagawa and killed Zenkichi too. Medaka goes back to try and help Ajimu out.




Mist Puppet said:


> are you implying that being cut in half and surviving isn't one of her skills



What if getting cut in half IS her skill.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 21, 2012)

Read the raw not much happened outside of ass kicking everywhere. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Zenkichi is either mad or has balls of iron. Dude was the first person to leap in directly after introduction and Aijimu's statement in a surprise attack.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 21, 2012)

Where'd you check the raw at?


----------



## Koori (Sep 21, 2012)

As if this is going to kill Anshin, lol.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 21, 2012)

No character dies in Medaka box, even some characters we originally assumed dead ended up alive.

But hey just may end up being Medaka's Ace (though unlikely).

Raws at JC though it was quite annoying.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2012)

Welp, time for Medaka to solo.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Sep 21, 2012)

also it's not just focused on the tip, it's focused on the edge as well

Solo time it is.

I actually like this Ihiko guy though.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2012)

I hope she has a skill to regrow her hair


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

Cutting her hair...Nishio's gone too far


----------



## Koori (Sep 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cutting her hair...Nishio's gone too far



That's the reason you're mad?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

Even madder than Konoha telegrams after Tobi was revealed to be Obito.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 21, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even madder than Konoha telegrams after Tobi was revealed to be Obito.



That was obvious and forseeable though. I still don't get why they're mad. Who knows how long aijimu willl be out of the manga for.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2012)

A distressed Ajimu is the best.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe this is where Devil Style comes in to negate the main character bullshit.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 21, 2012)

this is quality trolling


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh man, this is gonna be fucking epic.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 21, 2012)

Fuck me dude, Iihiko is a god damn beast. He thought Zenkichi was a mosquito . I knew this would be glorious and it did not disappoint. Medaka isn't gonna stand a chance.

Also:


----------



## Darth (Sep 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I hope she has a skill to regrow her hair



Out of One Hundred Quadrillion skills?

I'm sure she'll manage.


----------



## ifkisowning (Sep 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I hope she has a skill to regrow her hair



Nah... Nishio'll negate it for her character development.
Damn you Nisio!
 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cutting her hair...Nishio's gone too far



I feel ya bro...




Butō Rengoob said:


> Fuck me dude, Iihiko is a god damn beast. He thought Zenkichi was a mosquito . I knew this would be glorious and it did not disappoint. Medaka isn't gonna stand a chance.
> 
> Also:




Where did u get that lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh God, Ajimu got split in half by a rubber band!! 

Awesome, just awesome


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 21, 2012)

ifkisowning said:


> Where did u get that lol


It was on CxC scans' release page for this chapter. Follow the link Random put up, I fucking love it


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 22, 2012)

this pic omg


----------



## G-Man (Sep 22, 2012)

Black Sabbath II said:


> This was actually foreshadowed though. Remember her line "Things that were impossible for me eventually became easy for me." so it was pretty much hinted that she wasn't all that back in the day. And considering she apparently never beat Ihiko (Some spoiler said the shiranui sealed him, but I don't know if that one was credible) she never really jumped over that specific hurdle.
> 
> That and they're apparently pulling the 'main character' card to try and justify this.



Another way it was foreshadowed was her earlier line (that we see in the convenient flashback):

"There's always one every 1,000 years.  One that can't be explained through logic.  One that is already decided to be the winner."

She already indirectly admitted that there have been people she couldn't beat in the past because they are essentially "main character" types.

Hell, her initial strategy for "defeating" Medaka was to ignore her until she graduated and left the school!  Ajimu seems to have a very loose definition of "victory".  It seems she considered herself the "victor" over Shishime in the past because she stopped trying to beat him (which she couldn't do) and simply waited until she thought he had died of old age.

Shishime is not only a "main character" type, but he's also had 5,000 years to get even stronger.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2012)

He needs a better catchphrase than "Fresh!" though. Makes him sound like an early 90s rapper.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 22, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He needs a better catchphrase than "Fresh!" though. Makes him sound like an early 90s rapper.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice chapter, wonder how they will beat that guy...

P.S. Only now I learned that Medaka Box mangaka used to draw hentai mangas.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> P.S. Only now I learned that Medaka Box mangaka used to draw hentai mangas.



Tell me more.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 22, 2012)

Mangaka was known as *Riroland*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Very relevant to my interests


----------



## Olivia (Sep 22, 2012)

If Ajimu is dead...

I'm sure she isn't. I mean, if Tsunade can survive being cut in half, I can honestly say that Ajimu can. (If Ajimu breaks out the Byakugou, saying she got the ability after reading the shonen "Naruto" I'd laugh so hard. )


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2012)

Tsunade wouldn?t survive against this dude


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2012)

Look who is back.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2012)

If his actions can't be undone and not even Kumagawa can recover from the injuries, then this manga would be over even if he gets defeated somehow. 
I wonder what kind of plot device will recover them all.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 27, 2012)

Wondering the same, and hoping the author pulls off something that's more clever than upsetting.

I'm thinking this may be a chance for Hanten to do something by the end of the arc if Anshinin is really out of commission.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2012)

^medaka gets ultra giga hyper All fiction and the fact that he was ever born gets erased making him disappear and so things he did disappear too....


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 27, 2012)

What a lovely corner the author has written himself to, whether purposeful or not, I can't imagine the way he's gonna write himself out of it is going to be pretty.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2012)

If IIhiko farts does it never stop smelling?

Fresh.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope he gets beat and the manga ends because all the characters are now cripples


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 27, 2012)

I like how the author just casually implied Aijimu's permanent death, though chances are she probably isn't dead. And if she is what a way to go...


----------



## Random Member (Sep 27, 2012)

Knowing the writer, the only permanent thing from this is probably her haircut.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 27, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> I like how the author just casually implied Aijimu's permanent death, though chances are she probably isn't dead. And if she is what a way to go...



Is anything permanent in this manga? 

edit: also medaka's new look in color is bangin'


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 27, 2012)

Loving Medaka's new look even more recently


----------



## Koori (Sep 27, 2012)

Important note: According with Anshin, Oudo is also known as the 'Creator', whereas Iihiko is the 'Irreversible Destroyer'. Coincidence?

Check chapter 116 for further info.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Oudo            ?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 27, 2012)

^...

I knew Iihiko would be insane but christ. No damage he inflicts can be reversed? Can't wait to see how we get out of this one. And fucking Oudo's back bitches . If he can beat Iihiko....fuck yeah


----------



## Koori (Sep 27, 2012)

Seriously, how in the world can this guy be defeated? Aizen, Madara, Blackbeard, any other shounen jump villain wouldn't last more than 10 seconds against that demon


----------



## Olivia (Sep 27, 2012)

Aizen, Edo Madara, Akainu, and The One Above All vs Iihiko.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Aizen, Edo Madara, Akainu, and The One Above All vs Iihiko.



I'm not sure who is more misplaced, the first three or the last one

Either way that battle would be FRESH.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2012)

That Oudo

Anyone else laughing at the fact that Iihiko was so proud of Zen?s glasses when he took them?


----------



## Lord of Rage (Sep 27, 2012)

I really don't know what to think of the current arc.
There have been things I've liked, and things that I didn't like, but overall, It's been pretty....meh. It's still infinitely better than the last arc, though.



> Aizen, Edo Madara, Akainu, and The One Above All vs Iihiko.



Dat rubber band.
GG


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally Oudo returns. I think it might be related to Medaka's "darkness".


----------



## Olivia (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh and thanks for pointing it out:

The Creator vs The Destroyer, can't wait to see this play out. 

Also imagine if Medaka is able to tnj Iihiko.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2012)

Arceus should be the one taking the challenge instead of Oudo


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 27, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Aizen, Edo Madara, Akainu, and The One Above All vs Iihiko.


Iihiko solos obviously, none of them are as FRESH as he is.


----------



## Moon (Sep 28, 2012)

Well we can infer that Aijimu has some sort of method to recover from the irreversible damage seeing that she fought Iihiko 100,000,000 times and still looked FRESH after.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 28, 2012)

"I'll figure out your trick of moving slow"


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 28, 2012)

Moon said:


> Well we can infer that Aijimu has some sort of method to recover from the irreversible damage seeing that she fought Iihiko 100,000,000 times and still looked FRESH after.



Technically he stated he never tried to kill her in any of those battles though.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 28, 2012)

Is it wrong (probably is) that I find it hot when Medaka is fighting and getting battered? Must be because she somehow still manages to look appealing


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Sep 28, 2012)

Gaelek_13 said:


> Is it wrong (probably is) that I find it hot when Medaka is fighting and getting battered? Must be because she somehow still manages to look appealing



Sounds familiar...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> "I'll figure out your trick of moving slow, *AFTERWARDS*"


I think Medaka does things super fast and just slows down the afterpose for dramatic effect.


----------



## Koori (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's a tidbit from this week's chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hanten speaks.




That's all.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2012)

^for the sake of....


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy. Shit!


----------



## Koori (Oct 2, 2012)

More info to your delight.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hanten is actually Anshin's shadow. Now she's gone for the meantime, Hanten will take her place, hence why he finally speaks... *and turns around*.

The other is your usual dose of Nisio'd. Class 13 is actually stronger than they were originally shown to be.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 2, 2012)

Koori said:


> Here's a tidbit from this week's chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





that's fresh bro


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 2, 2012)

Koori said:


> More info to your delight.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's too fresh.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2012)

For God?s sake this is....so damn fresh


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 3, 2012)

Dat face


*Spoiler*: __ 





Not as crazy as I thought for some reason


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2012)

This is too springtime fresh for this time of year.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 4, 2012)

Chapter 165 is out


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 4, 2012)

Hanten'in 

Finally we see his face and he talks, guess he's gonna fill in for Ajimu now.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 4, 2012)

Hopefully Ajimu comes back, this would be the first death in the manga if she didn't, and she didn't even get any last words or flashbacks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2012)

Hanten so fresh


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 4, 2012)

Always nice to see Koga


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 4, 2012)

this main bad of the arc and hanten playing GTA with him are to damn fresh


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

Ajimu is actually dead 
And we finally see Hanten's face.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 4, 2012)

Nobody stays dead in Medaka Box 


Anyway with Iihiko claiming him and Medaka will cross paths again, i have a feeling Hanten is going to train Medaka similar to when Ajimu trained Zenkichi. It makes sense if you think of it as another "main character" and Not Equal relationship.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

The first question is how they're going to heal the injured.


----------



## Koori (Oct 4, 2012)

Perhaps Iihiko will somehow leave Shiranui village and Hakoniwa Academy, resulting into a battlefield with Medaka, Zen, Hanten and the not equals, the student council, class 13, class -13 and pretty much everyone involved vs. the demon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2012)

Ajimu is dead?!!

Anyway, I?m mor einterested in how will they meet.

Also dat Koga jumping here and there again.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 4, 2012)

I dunno why but i have a feeling that Hanten is gonna be quite a character...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2012)

dat Koga


----------



## Random Member (Oct 4, 2012)

My interest in the arc shot up by a lot with this chapter. Very much looking forward to seeing what kind of person Hanten is.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 4, 2012)

This chapter was quite...refreshing.


----------



## White Rook (Oct 4, 2012)

To me it looks like Nisioisin is starting to wrap things up. I can only guess what kind of ending this series will have.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 11, 2012)

Ch. 166 is out now.


----------



## ifkisowning (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmm, so Medaka will get a style now?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2012)

Ajimu's actually dead? 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK



Also... @ Hipster-kun "My style probably wouldn't work...actually, it probably could. Yeah...it could."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2012)

Why didn?t he just made Zen stronger? Oh wait, he is unconscious with danger of never coming back


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 11, 2012)

Meh this development is meh, unless there's a major curveball thrown in I don't really see how the climax of this arc will be particularily enjoyable for me. Medaka has barely ever had a good fight (usually because the fight comes down to I'm more hax than you), the need to power her up more now is what? She's far too overpowered in comparison to everyone else anyway. She's the last person to need a training arc. 

I'd rather she come up with a way to defeat him using her own outmatched skillset, than go the likely I'm more haxed than you method. Meh i should probably give up on thinking Medaka box will have a decent battle shounen aspect.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2012)

Really...Zenkichi should be the one to win this fight. Shiranui was HIS best friend and he's the "normal" dude. Having him beat the hax as fuck villain would be fresh.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 11, 2012)

^Yeah...why da fuq Medaka is having such a central role in this instead of Zen? It just doesn't feel natural.

And lol at the bulshit explenation of the hax guy. He was a hero but now he kills ona a whim but still has hero powers and shit...just lol. Ajimu should be the strongest exsistance in the manga, billions of abbilities...guy beats her because hero


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2012)

raziu said:


> ^Yeah...why da fuq Medaka is having such a central role in this instead of Zen? It just doesn't feel natural.
> 
> And lol at the bulshit explenation of the hax guy. He was a hero but now he kills ona a whim but still has hero powers and shit...just lol. Ajimu should be the strongest exsistance in the manga, billions of abbilities...guy beats her because hero



What I got out of the explanation was that it wasn't the real Iihiko, it's a double which takes on the exact life/spirit of Iihiko.

Anyways I'm going to still be in denial about Ajimu until this arc ends.


----------



## Sygurgh (Oct 12, 2012)

Olivia said:


> *I'm going to still be in denial about Ajimu until this arc ends.*



Same for me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 12, 2012)

Nienami   !!!...ah-hem, sorry. So now Medaka's gonna get a style, eh? Should be fun to see. I still say this should be Zenkichi's fight, his problem. Not buying Medaka's role in this. It doesn't fit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm just gonna pretend that Zenkichi and Ajimu are chilling in that classroom he met her at when he died the first time around.


----------



## Soranushi (Oct 13, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm just gonna pretend that Zenkichi and Ajimu are chilling in that classroom he met her at when he died the first time around.



I wouldn't be surprised if this ends up being true, especially, with the revelation that this Iihiko is just a copy rather than the original Hero version. So with that in mind I wouldn't put it past Nisio to use that and negate Ajimu's absolute death/Zen&Misogi's coma for he is no longer a proper protagonist character like Medaka is. 

But maybe I'm just deluding myself....


----------



## ifkisowning (Oct 15, 2012)

Nah when Iihiko defeated, the damage he's done should be reversed. Why I'm saying this? Because if his damage really can't be reversed then Kumagawa and Zenkichi will stay unconscious forever (we all know Kumagawa are why this manga stay popular in japan), and medaka will stay one armed. But if Iihiko's damage really can't be healed... 

Well Ajimu LIVES FOREVERRR
in my heart


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 18, 2012)

"I came here hoping that for some reason luck would be on my side and I would receive money, please despise me." God I love you Nienami , she looked mighty fine in that dress too 

Kajiki's a badass goof like I expected, and we finally meet Medaka's mom. Time to go see the professor.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Oct 18, 2012)

Crap, who is Medaka's mom reminding me of? This is going to drive me crazy.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Oct 18, 2012)

If Medaka takes the throne, then all of Kajiki's wives become defunct right? They won't like that... Calling it now, Medaka VS the Mistresses


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 18, 2012)

Didn't Medaka's mother die at childbirth? I swore I saw that around chapter 55 or something. So I guess that woman is her stepmother or something.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Oct 18, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Didn't Medaka's mother die at childbirth? I swore I saw that around chapter 55 or something. So I guess that woman is her stepmother or something.



Remember, Kajiki married all of the representatives of branch families, so that women is most likely Naze's mother, seeing as they have the same eyes.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 18, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Didn't Medaka's mother die at childbirth? I swore I saw that around chapter 55 or something. So I guess that woman is her stepmother or something.



Well Medaka's dad married all seven of his suitors and I'm not sure what kids call the other moms in Polygamy.

This also makes me wonder if Medaka has more siblings we don't know about. A guy like Kajiki has seven wives but only three kids?


----------



## ifkisowning (Oct 19, 2012)

Naze's mother said that Medaka resemble her mother.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 19, 2012)

Naze's mother is a dime


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2012)

Waveblade said:


> Didn't Medaka's mother die at childbirth? I swore I saw that around chapter 55 or something. So I guess that woman is her stepmother or something.



Besides the fact that Kajiki married all of the branch family wives, in the same chapter you're talking about after Medaka recalls her mothers death, she mentions her family. More specifically, her 'legal mother'. With this we can assume her 'legal mother' was the one which we saw in the latest chapter.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2012)

Chapter 168 is out now.

Its the first time I've seen Kumagawa shit himself before, I haven't laughed like that in a while.

Guess I can't blame him though, oh Ajimu.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 25, 2012)

...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh Kumagawa, taking a peek under Ajimu's skirt, just another day


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't hear you...


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 25, 2012)

I love this manga so much. Few manga can make me laugh in such frequency.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 25, 2012)

I really believed Ajimu would come back after all of this was over, but after a touching chapter like this i'm not too sure anymore


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2012)

What does gauntlet something skill Kumagawa just received do, again?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> What does gauntlet something skill Kumagawa just received do, again?



The wiki says that it's a skill that reverses causality, not 100% sure about it though.


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 25, 2012)

Ajimu casually destroying a star  She better come back dam it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2012)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> ...



No worries Kumagawa, at least it was only a dream so your star in real life should be fine.


----------



## ifkisowning (Oct 25, 2012)

Dammit, very touching chapter with Kumagawa and Ajimu. Is is really the end for her?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 25, 2012)

The return of loli mom.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2012)

lol Ajimu + Kumagawa moments are a gold mine.

Seems like she won?t be coming back for real


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 25, 2012)

I CAN'T HEAR YOU...


----------



## Olivia (Oct 25, 2012)

Like I said last week, I'll be in denial until this arc ends.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 25, 2012)

I think this may be the last arc of the manga. I mean, Medaka is now head of the family which probably means she can't go back to school now.


----------



## ifkisowning (Oct 25, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Like I said last week, I'll be in denial until this arc ends.



May I join you?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 26, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Like I said last week, I'll be in denial until this arc ends.



Isn't it FRESH that Ajimu is alive, guys? 

#denialuntiltheendofthearc


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2012)

Chapter 169 is out now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 31, 2012)

cxc is scanning hanamaru kindergarten? 

awesome


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh my fucking god Nienami ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2012)

^She wanted to troll, what can I say.

Nice to get some info on Medaka's mom and my god, that last page.


----------



## Rax (Oct 31, 2012)

I just hit chapter 48


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 31, 2012)

Nienami's Ajimu parody was priceless


----------



## Rax (Nov 1, 2012)

Does Medaka ever get any better?

Every point of her "Super most perfect being in existence" thing is really annoying.

When she gets cute thoughpek

So far I like Kikaijima the most:33


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 1, 2012)

> Does Medaka ever get any better?
> Every point of her "Super most perfect being in existence" thing is really annoying.



nope she gets only worse and more annoying depending of your tastes



> So far I like Kikaijima the most:33



too bad nishio put her on a bus and forgot her LOL


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 1, 2012)

Why are they being so mean to Nienami?


----------



## Rax (Nov 1, 2012)

What?

No... Kikaijima


----------



## Arcanis (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find raws of the early chapters?


----------



## ifkisowning (Nov 2, 2012)

Nienami trolololo the next troll is comin lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2012)

She was born to troll this verse. Forget Hanten, she is the new Ajimu


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 2, 2012)

I accept that development


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2012)

Guess who my favorite MB character is:33


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2012)

For the first time I can say you have awesome taste.

Naze fan


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2012)

I can dibspek


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2012)

She was taken long ago though...by Zenkichi


----------



## Yak (Nov 3, 2012)

Medaka is annoying, Naze should be the main


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2012)

Ch. 170 is out now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 8, 2012)

So Fukurou actually wanted to marry Shiranui, Zenkichi better have something to say about that


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 8, 2012)

Fukurou kinda reminds me of Aizen somehow....that big panel of Shiranui shitting her pants was awesome....


----------



## Nanja (Nov 8, 2012)

I've always thought the manga was a little too blatantly retarded even for a gag/parody heavy manga... but this turn of events was just legitimately funny and handled just right lol.



Run Shiranui.


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2012)

WAT A TWEEEEST


----------



## Nanja (Nov 8, 2012)

Such a good face.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 8, 2012)

I lol'd so hard all through this chapter. This guy is so batshit crazy.
And he even thinks he can beat Iihiko.

Inb4 he uses his style with the word "Fresh".


----------



## ifkisowning (Nov 8, 2012)

A foreshadowing that Sode will become a minus?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2012)

Tha fuck!? He a pedo!!!!!???? This dude is crazy as fuck


----------



## Araragi (Nov 8, 2012)

When I saw joutou and kakegae around him last chapter I knew he was a pedo. I should've realized his next target was shiranui. Shiranui's face was hilarious . She was turned on


----------



## Cromer (Nov 15, 2012)

Why u so funny?


----------



## G-Man (Nov 16, 2012)

Nienami continues to bring the lulz!


*Spoiler*: __ 



They all make for surpisingly cute kids.  At first, I noticed Medaka suddenly had long hair again and I was thinking "Artist error?", but then I realized Nienami suddenly had long hair as well and I realized what wa shappening.  Hard to believe all of them overlooked it until they were just kids though.

Oh, and in regards to this new weakness in Iihiko's "no-healing" power, you mean to tell me Ajimu didn't have a single time reversal skill at her disposal?  I call BS!!


----------



## Koori (Nov 16, 2012)

G-Man said:


> Oh, and in regards to this new weakness in Iihiko's "no-healing" power, you mean to tell me Ajimu didn't have a single time reversal skill at her disposal?  I call BS!![/SPOILER]



For what would that have served?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2012)

Nienami was so cute when she was younger , I liked the long hair.

Joutou's ability is pretty cool, I'm glad we get to see something from her I thought it was odd they skipped her and Yuzuriha during the Jet Black Wedding arc.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

G-Man said:


> you mean to tell me Ajimu didn't have a single time reversal skill at her disposal?  I call BS!!



That would be no different than All Fiction. The entire point as explained in chapter 169 is that skills don't even "reach" Iihiko. Styles, however, do. Why styles grant such ridiculous powers through wordplay remains to be explained (if it ever will).


----------



## Roharu (Nov 16, 2012)

Zaru said:


> That would be no different than All Fiction. The entire point as explained in chapter 169 is that skills don't even "reach" Iihiko. Styles, however, do. Why styles grant such ridiculous powers through wordplay remains to be explained (if it ever will).



Just one question.... were minus's powers ever explained?? I can't recall....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2012)

Ch. 172 is out now.


----------



## Roharu (Nov 22, 2012)

So.... styles can break the laws of physics....
why? "because fuck you, that's why"
Apparently...


----------



## Blunt (Nov 22, 2012)

I started reading this and while I think it's pretty good, it's yet to really grab me. Does it pick up with an overarching plot and actual villains, or does it stay in this episodic format with them just fulfilling requests?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 22, 2012)

That's some OP'd ability she has.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 22, 2012)

Roharu said:


> So.... styles can break the laws of physics....
> why? "because fuck you, that's why"
> Apparently...



Nisio'd


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Nov 23, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I started reading this and while I think it's pretty good, it's yet to really grab me. Does it pick up with an overarching plot and actual villains, or does it stay in this episodic format with them just fulfilling requests?



It definitely starts getting its own villains. The episodic format doesn't stick for too long.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 23, 2012)

At this point just go with the flow, because Nisio y'know?


----------



## Roharu (Nov 23, 2012)

Corrupt3dSol said:


> It definitely starts getting its own villains. The episodic format doesn't stick for too long.



The second is right, but the villains subject is kind of foggy imho. They are not your typical villains at all, and their objective aren't exactly evil if you think about it.... they are more like "people opposing Medaka's will".


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Nisio'd



Did he ursurp kubo as god king of trolls?


----------



## Koori (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Did he ursurp kubo as god king of trolls?



Except Nisio's trolling is top quality, Kubo's on the other hand is just horrible writing.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

Why is nienami getting the spotlight and all the hate? Does she have a minus that makes her the most hated person ever? Normally calm and rational people spew hatred at her and beat her up. There's gotta be something more to this gag I think.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Why is nienami getting the spotlight and all the hate? Does she have a minus that makes her the most hated person ever? Normally calm and rational people spew hatred at her and beat her up. There's gotta be something more to this gag I think.



Well there could be more to her, or she's just a plot device to get info on styles and some comedic relief.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Well there could be more to her, or she's just a plot device to get info on styles and some comedic relief.



Well it's not like we're lacking comedic relief characters in this manga


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 25, 2012)

Either way more Nienami is never a bad thing


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2012)

Dat cover


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 28, 2012)

zenkichi with swag


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 28, 2012)

Alternately


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 30, 2012)

Ch. 173 is out now.


----------



## Yak (Nov 30, 2012)

So. What's Medaka's own new style gonna be called? Toy Box?


----------



## ifkisowning (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't fuck with Medaka or you'll get owned.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 30, 2012)

Damn Joutou went underhanded, I like it


----------



## G-Man (Dec 1, 2012)

I think Styles working on Iihiko where Skills don't is a mental thing on his (and everyone's) part.  Like, he doesn't even acknowledge Skills/attacks.etc., so they don't "reach" him, or alternatively, his Destruction power negates anything he rejects, including various healing effects (ie - his power works like "I want this to stay broken, so now, to me, it doesn't exist anymore" and reality makes it so it stays broken).

However, Styles use words, which Iihiko acknowledges, if only for the sake of conversation, so his ability doesn't reject them.  Medaka made a big deal about how Iihiko would use word puns, meaning he acknoweldges the words of others (that words can "reach" him) even if he flat-out ignores their every other attack, and how Styles work through use of language.

Like, because you acknowledge the words, they effect you, almost as if you are allowing yourself to be cursed/hypnotized/etc..  That explains why War God Mode works against Styles, because while she's in it Medaka becomes so single-minded that she can't even register her opponent's words.

Amazingly enough, if you look at it real closely, you see Styles working on Iihiko may not be quite the @$$pull it appears to be at first.  Nisio is either a God-tier troll or brillant... possibly both!


----------



## Koori (Dec 1, 2012)

Medaka singing about a Toybox, in other words, Medaka Box. The true meaning behind the title that gives the series its name is about to be unveiled.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

Ch. 174 is out now.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 7, 2012)

Zenkichi can't catch a break


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

He'll be back......whenever Kumagawa feels like bringing him back.

Zen needs to find better friends.


----------



## Yak (Dec 7, 2012)

Fucking Kumagawa! 

Guy is the best thing that happened to this manga. SO unpredictable


----------



## Roharu (Dec 7, 2012)

He was ereased now..... Well, this is new. So, Kumagawa level of brokeness of top tier once again?


----------



## Roharu (Dec 7, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> He'll be back......whenever Kumagawa feels like bringing him back.
> 
> Zen needs to find better friends.



Just out curiosity.... how come he became friends with someone who swore to defeat his future wife, take away his sight and killed him once, plus more other things.....


----------



## Yak (Dec 7, 2012)

Roharu said:


> Just out curiosity.... how come he became friends with someone who swore to defeat his future wife, take away his sight and killed him once, plus more other things.....



Pure charisma. Normally, you'd consider people like Misogi somewhere between despicable monster and annoying turd, but you can't help but relate to the guy. He's just that awesome, even when he fails.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 7, 2012)

Doesn't zen have the _best_ friends?  


My god kumagawa just level'd up. And note: anyone notice that only shiranui got pissed? Everyone else was like "eh, whatever" xD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

Well yeah, Nienami is just there for the lols and Tsurubami is there to see his father. God I want to read the next chapter so bad to see April Fiction(troll name for a troll character).


----------



## Invec (Dec 7, 2012)

'I'm just Number Zero' - Kakegae. Off-paneling time...


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 7, 2012)

dat kumagawa


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 7, 2012)

Zen's gonna come back somehow. But Kumagawa.....still my favourite character. That insanity is just to die for.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 7, 2012)

God dammit Zenkichi 

I hope Kakegae and Medaka's fight doesn't get off-paneled.


----------



## Moon (Dec 7, 2012)

Kumagawa speeches are the best speeches in Jump. Be fun to finally see Real Eater explained and used, but most interested in April Fiction at this point.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 7, 2012)

Kumagawa erasing Zenkichi, giving awesome speeches and now an improved all fiction. This man has no limits


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 7, 2012)

dat angry Shiranui


----------



## ifkisowning (Dec 7, 2012)

OMG Kumagawa!
Next chapter is Real Eater vs April Fiction
Now we'll know what real eater really does.

inb4kumagawawinsoffpanel&realeaterneverexplained


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 8, 2012)

Kumagawa, my dear friend... You never fail to impress me.


----------



## ifkisowning (Dec 8, 2012)

LOL Shiranui.
You are trying to make a deal with the wrong person...

Eh btw, what did Kumagawa means by "I forgot to return you evil for good"? 
I didn't understand


----------



## Cromer (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol Shiranui...and Kakegae poking fun at Yammy?


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 8, 2012)

ifkisowning said:


> LOL Shiranui.
> You are trying to make a deal with the wrong person...
> 
> Eh btw, what did Kumagawa means by "I forgot to return you evil for good"?
> I didn't understand



Well I'm not sure if I'm correct but.. What I think he meant was how he made Shiranui realize her true feelings for Zen despite her cruelty towards Zen, before Zen got erased.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

Kumagawa is possibly the only really awesome character in the series from a personality standpoint. I wish he would fucking just erase Medaka and half the cast. I still like Zen too but nevertheless, his girl makes him look so bad.


Spinoff based around Kumagawa would do better than Medaka Box.


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 8, 2012)

Nanja said:


> Kumagawa is possibly the only really awesome character in the series from a personality standpoint. I wish he would fucking just erase Medaka and half the cast.



Just Medaka is fine for me. I hate Medaka with a passion.


----------



## Lord of Rage (Dec 8, 2012)

Shiranui gon' beat dat minus ass.

Next chapter's gonna be glorious; even more so than this one.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2012)

There is a two volume light novel series which details Kumagawa's time as Student Council President at Suisou Academy. It takes place after the Good Loser Kumagawa side chapter. Closest thing we'll see with Kumagawa as the MC.

Chapter 68
News:


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

And here I thought Kumagawa was getting droll.  The hair color intrigues me, though.  Also, skills = adolescence and styles = adulthood?  That's what going against the busty nurse was showing me atleast.  That's why directness vs zing saggery was highlighted.  But that brings in questions of Iihiko and Anshin'san.  Are they....kids that never grew up?

Kuma can't be main character.  Then you'd hate him.  That's how all fiction works.  ^_^


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 8, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Lol Shiranui...and Kakegae poking fun at Yammy?



Kakegae is Yammy


----------



## Sarun (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks like chapter 168 ranked bottom.


----------



## Darth (Dec 11, 2012)

sarun uchiha said:


> Looks like chapter 168 ranked bottom.



Odd, I didn't think it was so bad. The dream sequences and the Shiranui flashback were alright. 

Plus the location of the Professor was somewhat of a kick. Guess the other manga that week were just that much better.


----------



## Koori (Dec 11, 2012)

Actually, it should be the chapter where Medaka chats with her daddy.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 11, 2012)

Darth said:


> Odd, I didn't think it was so bad. The dream sequences and the Shiranui flashback were alright.
> 
> Plus the location of the Professor was somewhat of a kick. Guess the other manga that week were just that much better.


I thought it would be in 8th in TOC.

It was a good chapter.


Koori said:


> Actually, it should be the chapter where Medaka chats with her daddy.


I am just on -7 camp that is why I said that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 12, 2012)

Look I like Kumo, but I wish Nisosin wouldnt troll Zen so much. Granted Kumo will probably bring Zen back and this was some preconceived plan, but can Zen get some more shining moments.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 14, 2012)

Ch. 175 is out now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 14, 2012)

Dat hip drop


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm going to laugh if Shiranui Real Eater works and Kumagawa uses it to restore the memories of her, but not Zenkichi.


----------



## Xehvary (Dec 14, 2012)

I hope it doesn't work. I kind of want to see April Fiction :S


----------



## G-Man (Dec 14, 2012)

I kind of laughed at Medaka's expression when Clone Nurse revealed her clones can make clones!

"800 not enough?  How about 800 x 800 = 640,000 of me?"

Medaka - Uhhhh...

Eat it, Naruto!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 14, 2012)

640,000 clones is kinda retarded. How do they even all fit inside the hospital? 

dat Shiranui elbowdrop


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 14, 2012)

I knew Kakegae's abilities would be nuts.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 14, 2012)

dat hip drop

shiranui owning fools

thank you based nisio


----------



## ifkisowning (Dec 14, 2012)

LOL at Kumagawa and Medaka. Both trolled hard.
Or not?
If April Fiction ends up never used we'll be the one who got trolled.
If Shiranui using Real Eater and somehow all of this is Kumagawa plan to benefit himself, I'll be laughing hard.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 15, 2012)

Win or lose, Kumagawa couldn't give two fucks if he tried. Still trolling


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2012)

Ch. 176 is out now.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 19, 2012)

Iihiko is coming!


----------



## ScissorSword (Dec 19, 2012)

Dat kawaii Shiranui.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 19, 2012)

Zenkichi loves making a badass entrance


----------



## Invec (Dec 19, 2012)

"I don't want to marry that pervert."  

IIhiko Vs Fukurou : The battle of the perverts to claim Shiranui.

Only the true pervert will win...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Zenkichi loves making a badass entrance



True, there have been a couple of those.

Kumagawa is the unsung hero but as his minus nature, he'll never win.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 19, 2012)

Grand scheme of things this battle was to get Shiranui to admit her her feelings so Kumagawa basically won. The only reason he lost was because he was stupid and greedy and wanted to damage Shiranui for some unknown reason so he did derserve to lose that one. Had he ended it after Shiranui admitted her real feelings he would have won.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Grand scheme of things this battle was to get Shiranui to admit her her feelings so Kumagawa basically won. The only reason he lost was because he was stupid and greedy and wanted to damage Shiranui for some unknown reason so he did derserve to lose that one. Had he ended it after Shiranui admitted her real feelings he would have won.



Minus gonna Minus.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 19, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Minus gonna Minus.


Makes OBD battles fun.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2012)

Zen being tha man again

Still a shame Kumagawa will never win a shit, he is too awesome.


----------



## ifkisowning (Dec 20, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Minus gonna Minus.



LOL So true


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmm, I can see some similarity.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 24, 2012)

Can we kill off Medaka and have Shiranui become the main female protagonist? Pretty please?


----------



## urca (Dec 24, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Can we kill off Medaka and have Shiranui become the main female protagonist? Pretty please?



I don't hate Medaka, but I'd kill the whole cast and re-create the series as Shiranui Box :33


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 24, 2012)

I knew it was impossible but I was kinda hoping Zenkichi would stay gone. He's still my least favorite character.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 26, 2012)

3rd from Bottom in the coming TOC. So, the run on Bottom 5 list goes on for the series.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2012)

This series started off in the bottom of the rankings and it probably will stay there for the rest of its days. It should be thankful it sells plenty of volumes.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, it did decline after Treasure Hunt arc.


----------



## Koori (Dec 27, 2012)

Though I still can't see how they didn't like the Jet Black Wedding Feast. Anyway, it should go up again with these latest chapters. If not, then I suppose some folks have just bad taste


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 27, 2012)

Koori said:


> Though I still can't see how they didn't like the Jet Black Wedding Feast. Anyway, it should go up again with these latest chapters. If not, then I suppose some folks have just bad taste



Wait what was great about jet black wedding feat, it started being great but near the end it got quite boring.


----------



## Koori (Dec 27, 2012)

Is that so? Was because people were expecting more fights? If so, they got them in these latest chapters. The two suitors who didn't even showntheir skills during the feast, and perhaps the little midget will soon make an apperance too. I recall Ajimu referred to her as the most dangerous.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 27, 2012)

Jet Black Wedding Arc became boring (or it never really got interesting).


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 27, 2012)

I think the problem is these recent antagonists aren't nearly as good as Kumagawa and Ajimu Najimi were. Those arcs really made the manga stand out with their meta craziness. Right now despite the language play the manga feels underwhelming. Iihiko has potential though if they don't turn it into regular brute force. Though I doubt it will reach the heights of Minus 13 and The Flask Plan. This manga is kind of coasting at this point.


----------



## Koori (Dec 27, 2012)

In case you don't know, the feast just lasted 18 chapters, and the TOC is pass that. The taste of some individuals is just that bad, cmon, the chapter featuring Ajimu's farewell gift to Kumagawa should be top 5 

But hey, wasn't also that way during the first 50 chapters?


----------



## Sarun (Dec 27, 2012)

Koori said:


> In case you don't know, the feast just lasted 18 chapters, and the TOC is pass that. The taste of some individuals is just that bad, cmon, the chapter featuring Ajimu's farewell gift to Kumagawa should be top 5
> 
> But hey, wasn't also that way during the first 50 chapters?


The tastes can vary. IMO, Jet Black Wedding was underwhelming in hindsight.

However, that Ajimu's gift should have ranked in top half (i predicted/hoped it would come around 8th) rather than be the last placed for that week.

Heck, the chapter ranked this week (about Fukurou proposing to Shiranui) could have gotten out of Bottom 5 but ended up in 3rd from bottom.

Terrible and bad chapters from this arc is getting killed. However, it looks same for "meh' and good chapters (though they are rare IMO).

And the volume sales peaked at volume 16 (end of Main Character arc). It is selling in between 130K-140K per volume. Compared to other series that are at least older than 1 year, it is the 2nd worst in volume sales*.

* Only Kurogane (barely over 1 year) has more terrible sales (actually it kindah have very poor sales compared to MB, I believe).

* Out of the other series, MB is the youngest (though it is only behind Beelzebub by exactly 10 chapters).

MB also had poor anime BD/DVD sales and its anime did not boost its TOC ranking (rather it showed a decline since it started).

The series did not capitalize on its midtable ranking during the Treasure Hunt arc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2012)

Jet Black Wedding arc was obviously too confusing for the little kids that read jump, who could care less about clever word play. 

What we need...are more explosions! And super big flashy special moves!

Kumagawa would know this, since he's an expert at Jump.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jet Black Wedding arc was obviously too confusing for the little kids that read jump, who could care less about clever word play.



This is where Nisio's Light Novel tendencies come bite him in the ass. His monogatari novels are filled with word plays and aren't suited to be in a manga. Though for me, its one of the reasons I love this manga. Its totally different from the norm.


----------



## Koori (Dec 27, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> This is where Nisio's Light Novel tendencies come bite him in the ass. His monogatari novels are filled with word plays and aren't suited to be in a manga. Though for me, its one of the reasons I love this manga. Its totally different from the norm.



Agreed. The detail he puts in some parts is unique, and the word plays are so entertaining. I'm purchasing the volumes btw.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2012)

The wordplay isn't translating that well to english, though. It must be much more entertaining if you understand japanese.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 27, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Jet Black Wedding arc was obviously too confusing for the little kids that read jump, who could care less about clever word play.


Well, even the chapters that doesn't have word play in the current arc is faring worse than Jet Black Wedding arc.


Koori said:


> Agreed. The detail he puts in some parts is unique, and the word plays are so entertaining. I'm purchasing the volumes btw.


That is one of his strengths.


Zaru said:


> The wordplay isn't translating that well to english, though. It must be much more entertaining if you understand japanese.


True.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 27, 2012)

The way I see it, the Jet Black Wedding arc turned off some readers and it's led to the steady decline in current chapters as some people just don't like WORDS. I have high hopes that the recent Shiranui/Kumagawa fight and the more action-oriented chapters as of late bring people back around.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2012)

Ch. 177 is out now.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2012)

Beating 640,000 people is warm-up


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Dec 28, 2012)

Fukurou got goomba stomped


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2012)

This chapter was totally awesome!

Then, fucking Medaka appeared and ruined it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 28, 2012)

Nienami's style is the shit, one more reason she's best girl


----------



## Koori (Dec 28, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Nienami's style is the shit, one more reason she's best girl



Is the strongest style, she can literally turn the impossible into possible by using the word "therefore".


----------



## Olivia (Dec 28, 2012)

Invec said:


> "I don't want to marry that pervert."
> 
> IIhiko Vs Fukurou : The battle of the perverts to claim Shiranui.
> 
> Only the true pervert will win...



This was such an epic battle. 

I'm still part of the Denial till the end of the arc group.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 28, 2012)

Did Fukurou really just get *stomped in half by accident*?

Wow. Way to troll the phresh. Awesome of course, and well deserved but....at least save it for Mudecka >_>


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 28, 2012)

Killing a main villain by accident is so fresh.


----------



## zapman (Dec 28, 2012)

so convoluted


----------



## Invec (Dec 28, 2012)

Olivia said:


> This was such an epic battle.
> 
> I'm still part of the Denial till the end of the arc group.



Yep it sure was an epic battle.  and just as he was about to reaveal information about the past :S
As for Ajimu's status I too will wait till the end of the arc to consider her truly dead.

I'm taking the same stance on Fukurou death too.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 28, 2012)

Damnit fukurou, why u so phresh?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 28, 2012)

Even after they explained it, I have no idea how the Kamome system works.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 28, 2012)

He should have won, so he lost. _Therefore,_ Makes all the sense.


----------



## G-Man (Dec 29, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> True, there have been a couple of those.
> 
> Kumagawa is the unsung hero but as his minus nature, he'll never win.





Agmaster said:


> Makes OBD battles fun.



Not really.  We've seen him stomp people.  He even curbstomps some of the main cast.  He just can't beat the designated main character (something not even Ajimu can arguably do).

He wins fights, its just that winning the fights is never his true objective (or at least not his primary objective).  Like when he outsmarted the nurse (Aka, I think was her name) during the Treasure Hunt.  He "won", but he wanted to force her to come to school in Naked Apron the next day and he was forced to give up on that due to the pleading of the Not Equal girls, so he "lost".

He can win fights but he "loses" in that he never gets what he really wants despite his victory.



Butō Rengoob said:


> Nienami's style is the shit, one more reason she's best girl





Koori said:


> Is the strongest style, she can literally turn the impossible into possible by using the word "therefore".



It also means she really is a flipping idiot.  A technically "invincible" style, but she limited it because she didn't like relying on it... why again?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Even after they explained it, I have no idea how the Kamome system works.



He has an Abnormality that lets him manipulate the Earth's rotation with the top he carries around (probably only to an extremely limited extent).  He has a Minus that literally screws up your footing and leg strength to disrupt your physical balance.  Finally, he has a self-made Style that literally lets him goad his enemies into becoming mentally unbalanced and prompting them to charge at him (even Sealed Ajimu wasn't immune) where his Abnormality and Minus then let him screw up their physical balance so he can beat them down.

Its actually pretty solid.  He messes with your physical and mental balance, making it easier for him to dispatch you.



Agmaster said:


> He should have won, so he lost. _Therefore,_ Makes all the sense.



That would be hilarious if that's what actually happened.

Is anyone else massively creeped out that Fukurou originally intended his own child to be a proxy for Hato?  If Tsurubami had been born a girl Fukurou would have literally tried to marry his own daughter, even against her will!  Real damn glad that sicko got Goomba-stomped by Iihiko!

Oh, and this chapter explicitly confirmed my theory on Styles.  They exploit communication (and the acknowledgement of said communication) to effect people who would otherwise shrug off the affect (by acknowledging the person's words/allowing their words to "reach" you, you are literally allowing their ability to affect you).

Edit: This is hilarious.  If you didn't speak Japanese their powers would likely be worthless!


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 30, 2012)

Kumagawa lost again  , the best loser ever, Iihiko just comes in and stomps the pervert in 1 second. Fresh. Medaka please just grow that hair back, I can only recognize you with long hair, you look like Shiranui's grown up doubles .


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 30, 2012)

G-Man said:


> Not really.  We've seen him stomp people.  He even curbstomps some of the main cast.  He just can't beat the designated main character (something not even Ajimu can arguably do).
> 
> He wins fights, its just that winning the fights is never his true objective (or at least not his primary objective).  Like when he outsmarted the nurse (Aka, I think was her name) during the Treasure Hunt.  He "won", but he wanted to force her to come to school in Naked Apron the next day and he was forced to give up on that due to the pleading of the Not Equal girls, so he "lost".
> 
> ...



On the Kanome system, it also explains how Medaka kicked his ass shortly after her curbstomp. It's a one trick pony which falls apart the second you figure out how one part of it works (assuming you any abilities that counter). Basically as longs as you not directly on the ground or enraged enough to enter the ground of your own will there' not much he can do to you, e.g temporary or permanent flight, or basically just kick his ass in the air to the point he can't do anything by the time he falls down. Considering most characters can likely do that Medaka Kumagawa and Zenkichi certainly can it comes down to you figuring out one part.

Anyway Kanome should have one his fight, he could have used his style on himself and been impervious. Guess he was deluding himself too much to see the need.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 31, 2012)

How good is this manga? [Planning to pick it up.]


----------



## Sarun (Dec 31, 2012)

This manga is quite bipolar in quality.


----------



## Koori (Dec 31, 2012)

Melodie said:


> How good is this manga? [Planning to pick it up.]



For me it only gets better with each new chapter, and it's actually my second favorite Shonen Jump series only after One Piece. It's up to you to read everything and judge.


----------



## ifkisowning (Dec 31, 2012)

The new chapter is so awesome...
Fukurou is too sick.
Iihiko comes down and stomps.
Warming up by beating 640000 people.
Damn.
Btw, have you seen the last episode of the anime? An anime exclusive episode directly from Nisio Isin himself.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 1, 2013)

So, we now know the styles of all the suitors, right?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 16, 2013)

Greetings Medaka Box thread. I come with news
ikura.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/wcomic/1357286771/474
ikura.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/wcomic/1357286771/475
ikura.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/wcomic/1357286771/476
ikura.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/wcomic/1357286771/478
ikura.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/wcomic/1357286771/479

A whole bunch of moonspeak I know, but some of our friends managed to translate bits of it and most of them came to the same conclusion (Or close to it)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Iihiko and Medaka duke it out
No real consistent info on the fight
Iihiko declares himself the winner at the end, claiming Medaka's heart stopped
Zenkichi says something along the lines of "No she's fine. Her heart is still beating!"
But he's crying and looks like a traumitized mess so it's likely he's in denial.
So...
Medaka died.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 16, 2013)

No she'll get up in 10 secs


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 16, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> No she'll get up in 10 secs



Zenkichi level denial. 

But yeah she's bound to come back.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2013)

Just like Ajimu, right?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 16, 2013)

Well this manga isn't called Ajimu Box.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2013)

ifkisowning said:


> The new chapter is so awesome...
> Fukurou is too sick.
> Iihiko comes down and stomps.
> Warming up by beating 640000 people.
> ...


Heard the anime was a bad time but I would watch this.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 16, 2013)

So apparently the CXC guy who usually does the Medaka Box translations quit?

So... That's a thing.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Well this manga isn't called Ajimu Box.



I wish it was. Medaka and Zenkichi are my least favorite characters.


----------



## ifkisowning (Jan 17, 2013)

Medaka died, THEREFORE she wins
right?


----------



## Sarun (Jan 17, 2013)

Volume 16 ended at chapter 158. So, if the series is about to end soon, it could end at chapter 185 (19 Volumes).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2013)

Ch. 178 is out now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 17, 2013)

Medaka? Dead? No way .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 17, 2013)

Here lies Kurokami Medaka.
Death by a literal epic fail.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 17, 2013)

Medaka dying?

Fresh.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 17, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Here lies Kurokami Medaka.
> Death by a literal epic fail.



XDD pure gold with fresh but I will laugh more hard if she dosen?t lolrevive like a generic shounen MC


----------



## ScissorSword (Jan 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Medaka dead?


----------



## ifkisowning (Jan 18, 2013)

She's dead
for now


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 18, 2013)

_"She was just merely a modern girl after all"_

Damn


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2013)

Time for Nienami to become the new main character.


----------



## Yak (Jan 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Time for Nienami to become the new main character.



Second'ed.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Time for *Ajimu* to become the new main character.



Fixed for you. 
...


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 18, 2013)

DING DONG THE SUE IS DEAD.

Like it'll last >_>


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 18, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Here lies Kurokami Medaka.
> Death by a literal epic fail.



Even if it won't stick

That shit was too funny


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 18, 2013)

How much till she revives due to some asspull?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Fixed for you.
> ...



There, there 
I miss her character too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Time for Nienami to become the new main character.


Yes  .


----------



## Sarun (Jan 18, 2013)

Time for Nienami to solo the villain to finish the manga off as the MC.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 18, 2013)

Goodbye Medaka Box
Hello Nienami Ruki

*Spoiler*: __ 



RUKIRUKIRUKIRUKIRUKIRUKIRUKI


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 18, 2013)

Iihiko Box fucking when?

tme for some fresh romcom shenanigans

zen walks into the student council room and sees iihiko changing


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 18, 2013)

Manga ends Medaka dies
Zenkichi x Shiranui


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 23, 2013)

It was good while it lasted. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://ikura.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/wcomic/1357286771/941
BA
BA
BA
BA

Google Translate
>classroom
>Hato shows up and talks to Medaka
>Medaka comes back to life
>something about vibrations reviving her body
>her hair grows back
>new god mode: 終神モード


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 23, 2013)

cutting her hair was the stupidest thing she ever did.


----------



## Yak (Jan 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh a new God mode


*yawn*


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 23, 2013)

So... After some further translating


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like the new god mode is supposed to be called 'Final God Mode'

Final...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2013)

+ her hair grew long again

- how the fuck do you learn a style while you're dead


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 24, 2013)

Even though it was kind of an asspull at least it was done so that she didn't mysteriously negate Iihiko's ability, so I'll give Nisio props for that.

Also this just means that Medaka is running on a half empty battery. Unless killing Iihiko reverses the affects of his power she's still going to die.


----------



## Koori (Jan 24, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Even though it was kind of an asspull at least it was done so that she didn't mysteriously negate Iihiko's ability, so I'll give Nisio props for that.
> 
> Also this just means that Medaka is running on a half empty battery. Unless killing Iihiko reverses the affects of his power she's still going to die.



Definitely not an asspull. It was the way Fukurou kept himself alive all these years, I mean, he was stated dead. Plus since Medaka is still going to die and it's unsure, because with Nisio you never know, this is going to bring Iihiko down, the possibilities are endless.

Also... so long, Ajimu


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> cutting her hair was the stupidest thing she ever did.



I personally like Medaka's new look 

But...yeah...knew she'd be back, but _the next freakin' Chapter?_ I guess I should've seen it coming.

At like Iihiko gave us some of the most lopsided Medaka beatdowns we've seen thus far, so he's to be appreciated for that (looking like a badass instead of flailing around only to fail).


----------



## Koori (Jan 24, 2013)

Medaka's style that uses the vibrations was probably inherited from her mom. Why? Because she was a nurse.


----------



## Nanja (Jan 24, 2013)

So boring, I hope Medaka doesn't actually beat him. I know the story doesn't take itself seriously, but her not curbing him would be nice.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 24, 2013)

Horrible. I guess people celebrated Medaka's death far too early.

It's quite hard to take this manga seriously when it's been about a different take on Shounen, yet just abuses the biggest Shounen trope possible when it comes solely to Medaka.

Not that Hato's psychology routine wasn't somewhat interesting to hear, but Medaka is so uniteresting that she practically sucks out the scene.


----------



## Koori (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 24, 2013)

this chapter wasn't fresh man


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 24, 2013)

Sure didn't see this one coming at all .


----------



## Nanja (Jan 24, 2013)

I gotta agree with him though. She really doesn't bring anything positive to the story because she is a walking asspull that no one could possibly relate to. Her actions are predictable and personality simplistic. It's up to the readers opinion if they like her but to argue objectively that she isn't a shit tier character is pretty hard.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 24, 2013)

Not only that, but I'm also mad that Nishio didn't even bring-up at all Nienami's statement from the last chapter.  Was Nienami wrong? Isn't she the Style expert? Did Medaka just invent a new way to use Styles? In like, a minute? 

But what really makes me mad is that it's Nienami being rendered useless. Damn you Nishio, learn to respect the awesome you create.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 24, 2013)

Are we sure that Medaka's real name isn't Mary Sue? 

But yeah...this wasn't fresh.


----------



## ifkisowning (Jan 24, 2013)

Main character dies
People rejoice
Main character lives
People sad


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 24, 2013)

Such is the law of Medaka Box.

The manga who everyone wishes was called Zenkichi/Kumagawa/_Nienami_/Ajimu Box.


----------



## Sarun (Jan 24, 2013)

Nienami is pretty new phenomenon.


----------



## CosmicJC (Jan 25, 2013)

Alucardemi said:


> Such is the law of Medaka Box.
> 
> The manga who everyone wishes was called Zenkichi/Kumagawa/_Nienami_/Ajimu Box.



I've always been incredibly curious about how people would treat the other characters of this manga if someone like Medaka wasn't "technically" the protagonist.

She kind of acts as a lightning rod when it comes to being frustrated with the tropes of shonen jump, and really let the other characters be a lot more unique and dynamic. While she really isn't anything special, being that way almost benefits all the other characters that people have come to love in my opinion.

The question is whether it was all intentional or not


----------



## Zaru (Jan 25, 2013)

By how the Author treated Medaka as an over-perfect being (evidenced by for example her attempts at singing), it's clear that he's aware of the monster he created. Medaka basically sucks in plot devices and tropes from her surroundings. But I'm not sure if he's fully aware/content of the dislike many readers have for her in return.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 25, 2013)

in b4 the author is doing the mary sue shit on medaka just to troll the readers


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool looking power up regardless

Kumagawa > Medaka


----------



## Yak (Jan 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> By how the Author treated Medaka as an over-perfect being (evidenced by for example her attempts at singing), it's clear that he's aware of the monster he created. Medaka basically sucks in plot devices and tropes from her surroundings. But I'm not sure if he's fully aware/content of the dislike many readers have for her in return.



While that's an explanation it serves poorly as an excuse or justification, though. No one likes to read about a character that can just do anything, somehow. It makes for boring storytelling and most of the time this manga would be perfect if it not involved Medaka in any way.


----------



## Koori (Jan 29, 2013)

On this week's chapter, the arc is coming to its conclusion...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Iihiko is finally defeated after a lot of effort. Medaka loses consciousness, her whole body completely messed up, her heart about to stop. And then...!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiranui through Real Eater becomes the new Iihiko.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 29, 2013)

You lie?


----------



## Koori (Jan 29, 2013)

Have I ever given you a fake spoiler even once, I wonder.


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry if that _sounds_ fake.

Because it duess...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 30, 2013)

So basically this chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Medaka uses the blood pumping style she has to boost her metabolism to crazy heights to further her combat powers (Gearsecondlol) and can create clones A la Hinokage. She uses some double Kurokami Phantom thing with slipstreams or whatever and manages to kill him. BUT THEN THE TWEEST. Killing Iihiko allows his spirit to possess someone's body, thus allowing him to continue living. So he jumps into Shiranui's body and impales Medaka.




What is even going on anymore?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> So basically this chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You should know by now that you have to throw logic out the window when reading this manga.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jan 30, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> You should know by now that you have to throw logic out the window when reading this manga.



This is true .


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 30, 2013)

Mind = broken. 

Even if it is kind of a weak twist.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> So basically this chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I can believe it


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> So basically this chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



2fresh4me


----------



## Koori (Jan 31, 2013)

SO FRESH


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2013)

Well if poeple don't mind me posting that image....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

A very FRESH development.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 31, 2013)

Zaru said:


> A very FRESH development.



indeed and medaka-sue get trolled again


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol Medaka. You worthless piece of shit. Let Nienami take over already. 

Or, ruling that out, Naze. :ho


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 31, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Well if poeple don't mind me posting that image....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Even if that just didn't kill medaka (she's on artificial life support anyway), she can't hurt Shiranui's body... Nisio really got us with that one


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, great. Now that the one-punch-battle Mother Sue is out of the way, can we finally get a Zenkichi + Kumagawa team battle?


----------



## Koori (Jan 31, 2013)

I like how you guys don't even bother hiding your comments in the spoiler tags anymore 

Most of you here keep underestimating Nisio's unrivaled excellent writing skills despite the so many times he already got you.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok c'mon Nisio it's time for Nienami Box, you know you want it, the fans want it, just do it mang


----------



## Sarun (Jan 31, 2013)

Is the chapter out yet?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

If it was, somebody would have linked to it already.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

Iihiko about to get that fresh romcom on.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 31, 2013)

Kumugawa solo please Freshhhh


----------



## ifkisowning (Feb 1, 2013)

Medaka dead?
Quick guys, rejoice while we can!


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 1, 2013)

die Medaka die


----------



## Cromer (Feb 1, 2013)

What si this blasted tinghie? SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN pek


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2013)

Isn't it taking kinda long for this chapter to come out? What gives?


----------



## Koori (Feb 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Isn't it taking kinda long for this chapter to come out? What gives?



The translators died once they watched the last few pages.

Understandable, I suppose.

Also, to the guys rejoicing. Just how many times do Nisio has to smack you in the face until you learn  

In addition, one more spoiler without tags and I start the neg-rep. The chapter is not out yet!


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 2, 2013)

Chapter 180


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2013)

18 pages of generic "Medaka overcoming all odds"
"Fuck you Nisio I thought this was gonna be dif-"
2 pages of FRESH
" Sorry for doubting you"


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> 18 pages of generic "Medaka overcoming all odds"
> "Fuck you Nisio I thought this was gonna be dif-"
> 2 pages of FRESH
> " Sorry for doubting you"



Fresh development comes natural with FRESH.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2013)

Where's the edit of Iihiko slicing Ajimu in half with a pack of Mentos when I need it


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 2, 2013)

> Kill Iihiko
> Just possesses another body

This has reached Yuki Terumi levels of trolling.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 2, 2013)

5 chapters left in the series?


----------



## ScissorSword (Feb 2, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> 5 chapters left in the series?


Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 2, 2013)

And so the cycle continues.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 2, 2013)

FairyGlitter said:


> Where'd you hear that?


Nah, I'm kindah asking "Do you think series would end soon?"


----------



## Invec (Feb 2, 2013)

IIhiko in Shiranui body, IIhiko box commence :ho

Though people's celebrating is premature. People should expect that Medaka will somehow make a comeback, defeat IIhiko and save Shiranui...

Expecting anything else at this point will only lead to rage later...


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 2, 2013)

No can she just die already, maybe she will really die by her friend's hand~
All for Kumagawa Box


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2013)

Medaka death wishes aside, can anyone here imagine a legit way to defeating Iihiko now?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 2, 2013)

Friendship power exorcises Iihiko's spirit from her body?


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 2, 2013)

We might as well celebrate while we can.



Overall, most of the chapter was boring, but the ending, and the fact that Nishio somehow managed to keep Shiranui's character intact by not actually having her hug Medaka, make-up for it.

Sorry but Nishio's one-hit-battles and long texts bore you after a while. You just wish he'd got back to his roots in the Minus Arc battles, or the Kei fights since those were the best ones.


----------



## Koori (Feb 2, 2013)

Hahahaha, you're naive if you really think Medaka can still fight after this.

This fight is over, this battle is over, with the main character about to die for real. Now the only person who can end this is Zenkichi. But as he's right now...


----------



## Olivia (Feb 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Medaka death wishes aside, can anyone here imagine a legit way to defeating Iihiko now?



Since he's in Shiranui's body now, Shiranui battles him inside her mind and uses real eater, thus she takes away his ability to have people never heal their wounds, and instead, they get their wounds healed. Everyone gets healed (including Ajimu ) and then they defeat Iihiko.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2013)

But his "impact" is not a skill, or at least it wasn't stated/hinted at to be one.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 2, 2013)

Let's hope she stays dead this time


----------



## Olivia (Feb 2, 2013)

Well if it isn't then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 2, 2013)

This shit is good. Don't know what you guys are complaining about


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 2, 2013)

Koori said:


> Hahahaha, you're naive if you really think Medaka can still fight after this.
> 
> This fight is over, this battle is over, with the main character about to die for real. Now the only person who can end this is Zenkichi. But as he's right now...



TBF It's not like Medaka hasn't recieved wounds like that and somehow won, the mere fact she was still able to fight after the intial attack proves this. It's pretty much 50/50 at the moment though Medaka hasn't actually lost a physical battle thoroughly in this manga yet, so the dude does have precedance. I'd wager talk no Jutsu and Shiranui will be how the guy loses.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 2, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Medaka death wishes aside, can anyone here imagine a legit way to defeating Iihiko now?


Does Shiranui Hansode "Iihiko" have anymore successor to her? If not, and if they defeat her before she gets one, it might be end of Shiranui. Perhaps a Shiranui Clan genocide is in the order.

Then again...


Koori said:


> This fight is over, this battle is over, with the main character about to die for real. Now the only person who can end this is Zenkichi. But as he's right now...


Zenkichi has to choose: Finish bis BFF off to end Iihiko (thus making the rescue Shiranui a failure but save the future)

or Shiranui herself comes to same conclusion from deep within Iihiko controlled mind (thus making the rescue Shiranui a failure byt save the future)

...

and, then Nisio-trollolololololololol

Hoping Neinamie plays a big part in whatever the twist there is. maybe with Tsurabame too. We probably should expect Hanten to make an appearance (btw, his face reveal was not impactful).


----------



## Ryugaisan (Feb 2, 2013)

This is actually the perfect chance for Zenkichi to actually "win."

He is never going to beat Iihiko in a fight, but he might be able to legitimately get through to Shiranui and help her force Iihiko out of her body.


----------



## Koori (Feb 2, 2013)

Heys guys, you do recall how did Zen and Shiranui meet? At that time he said:



I think that first-time meeting holds the key.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 2, 2013)

Koori said:


> Heys guys, you do recall how did Zen and Shiranui meet? At that time he said:
> 
> 
> I think that first-time meeting holds the key.



Dude is such a badass.

But I get It. You're talking about the mention of a "Skill" in the text, right? Which is cool, but If I were inclined to anything it would be a style, because you'd think Zenkichi's forte could be styles, which are more human than skills.

And the mention of "Silent" in there when Styles deal with communication...


----------



## Koori (Feb 2, 2013)

In addition to that, in chapter 166 Hanten told Medaka that even in the event she defeated Iihiko the remedy would be worse than the disease.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG, what a fresh ending to that chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 3, 2013)

There's no logical way for Medaka to win this now what with her body literally torn up from the inside out, her heart stopped and a gaping hole through her stomach....

If _anything _defeats Iihiko it should be some form of mental battle/war between him and Shiranui and/or somebody else. Not Medaka.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 3, 2013)

Somebody probably heals Medaka, watch her mother do it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 3, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Somebody probably heals Medaka, watch her mother do it.



If she were capable of doing so, wouldn't she have done it before Medaka turned herself into a giant heart?


----------



## Koori (Feb 4, 2013)

There are ways to save her, but none will heal the irreversible damage she received fighting Iihiko.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 4, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> If she were capable of doing so, wouldn't she have done it before Medaka turned herself into a giant heart?




Maybe because now she know what Medaka wants, shes not suffering, she want to be alive with her friends, she'll heal her.  

I don't know what Nishio will come up with,but Medaka will be healed, reincarnation arc coming up


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey. Hey. Hey.

If anyone's getting healed, it should be Ajimu!


----------



## Koori (Feb 4, 2013)

Alucardemi said:


> Hey. Hey. Hey.
> 
> If anyone's getting healed, it should be Ajimu!


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2013)

This manga needs more Kumagawa clothes fetish color pages.


----------



## Koori (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaru said:


> This manga needs more Kumagawa clothes fetish color pages.



As you wish:



And an extra:



From right to left, daughter, mother and cousin.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 6, 2013)

oH MY FUCK. BASED NISIO FUCKING ISSIN
CONFIRMATION STILL PENDING BUT THIS SOURCE HAS BEEN RELIABLE SO FAR.
IF SO


*Spoiler*: __ 



kakegae「but why medaka-sama care about shiranui that much？」 
kakegae「because of that、medaka-sama’s friend、many of them died you know?」 
kakegae「if medaka-sama give up from the start, this tragedy wouldn’t ever occurred in the first place」 
kakegae「friend is just like an air. There are many of them, if you lost one you should be able find another friend.」 
jyotou「for the sake of saving one friend、she doesn’t mind to sacrifice the other friend」 
jyotou「just like a gambler, until the end you will lost everything、I really don’t understand at all」 
？？「that’s right、I really cannot understand」 
？？「that’s why we cannot win」 
(medaka was trying to hold iihiko(in shiranui's body) by grabbing her/his leg and attacked brutaly by iihiko using "air")
iihiko「fuu、finally you release me ・・・、eei、isn’t this like I was the one who want to run away from here」 
iihiko「・・・」 
iihiko, She/he feel a new presence from her/his back。 
iihiko「eei、again?!、who is it now！what do you all have in your sleeve now！！」 
？？「e、no、I doesn’t have anything」 
？？「I don’t have someone to protect、I don’t have any friend too、I really … doesn’t have anything」 
iihiko「then what are you really trying to do now、what is your purpose！！」 
？？→nienami「受け狙い」 (popularity grabbing / trying to make people laugh/ crowdpleaser)

WELCOME TO NIENAMI BOX friend


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 6, 2013)

wait wat **


----------



## Cromer (Feb 6, 2013)

Really? REALLY???!


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kakegae「but why medaka-sama care about shiranui that much？」 
kakegae「because of that、medaka-sama’s friend、many of them died you know?」 
kakegae「if medaka-sama give up from the start, this tragedy wouldn’t ever occurred in the first place」 
kakegae「friend is just like an air. There are many of them, if you lost one you should be able find another friend.」 
jyotou「for the sake of saving one friend、she doesn’t mind to sacrifice the other friend」 
jyotou「just like a gambler, until the end you will lost everything、I really don’t understand at all」 
？？「that’s right、I really cannot understand」 
？？「that’s why we cannot win」 
(medaka was trying to hold iihiko(in shiranui's body) by grabbing her/his leg and attacked brutaly by iihiko using "air")
iihiko「fuu、finally you release me ・・・、eei、isn’t this like I was the one who want to run away from here」 
iihiko「・・・」 
iihiko, She/he feel a new presence from her/his back。 
iihiko「eei、again?!、who is it now！what do you all have in your sleeve now！！」 
？？「e、no、I doesn’t have anything」 
？？「I don’t have someone to protect、I don’t have any friend too、I really … doesn’t have anything」 
iihiko「then what are you really trying to do now、what is your purpose！！」 
？？→nienami「受け狙い」 (popularity grabbing / trying to make people laugh/ crowdpleaser)

WELCOME TO NIENAMI BOX friend


----------



## Koori (Feb 6, 2013)

Nisio friend Isin does it again.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 6, 2013)

Nienami's style thanks to animesuki:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Contradictory Conjunction User (逆接使い, Gyakusetsu Tsukai): The inverse connection style that specializes in the use of the word "therefore" (だからこそ, dakarakoso). This style makes the impossible possible; it paradoxically materializes the lowest possible outcome of a situation, such as winning against a strong opponent, or cutting a huge, resilient object. Had Nienami used it to its full potential, she should have been able to win the Jet Black Wedding Feast. According to Nienami however, she uses it in moderation so as not to become overly reliant upon it.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 6, 2013)

BASED NISIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koori (Feb 6, 2013)

^Start using spoilers tags.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 6, 2013)

The N Box is too glorious to be spoilered.


----------



## Koori (Feb 6, 2013)

And now,


*Spoiler*: __ 



time for Hispters to wreck Iihiko's shit


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, hell yes BASED NISIO


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 7, 2013)

this freshness its over 9000


----------



## Sarun (Feb 7, 2013)

This series would have been a classic if it had lot of fresh elements.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally, the lead has returned to a good character!

And what a character she is! pek


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 7, 2013)

Ch. 181 is out now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 7, 2013)

NIENAMI BOX IS FUCKING ON


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 7, 2013)

Not even Medaka's bullshit was able to ruin this chapter.

That's the power of Nienami guys. She's such a goddess .


----------



## Invec (Feb 7, 2013)

I will remain skeptical till the Iihiko situation is resolved.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 7, 2013)

NIENAMI!!!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



DHGFWIHFOJPKEHGFYHE*JOKPGENIUDHOIEF IT'S TRUE THEN


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 7, 2013)

....................... wait now i read that chapter nothing suggest that she is the new MC or we are just exaggerating the fact about medaka-sue sucks so hard


----------



## Sarun (Feb 7, 2013)

> ....................... wait now i read that chapter nothing suggest  that she is the new MC or we are just exaggerating the fact about  medaka-sue sucks so hard


Any little bone will do.


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2013)

That last page of the chapter is just fucking epic. Go, Nienami!


----------



## Zaru (Feb 7, 2013)

But man, Iihiko sure is pissed off now. And I thought he had that body for thousands of years, while he actually seems to switch every 100 or so.


----------



## Koori (Feb 7, 2013)

Iihiko enraged = styles working.

Let that Kamome System be unleashed!


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually doesn't pissing off Iihiko make him immune to styles? Given the whole berserker = loss of reason thing.


----------



## Koori (Feb 7, 2013)

Ah yeah, sorry, it's the opposite, actually


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 7, 2013)

lol, iihiko is frustrated


----------



## ifkisowning (Feb 7, 2013)

THIS IS THE TIME GUYS


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 7, 2013)

Odd, question; but what are you guy's favorite fights in the entire manga?

Here, I'll start:

1 - Zenkichi/Hitomi vs Kumagawa/Emukae

2 - Zenkichi vs Kei

3 - Kei vs Kumagawa

4 - Chougasaki vs Hinokage

5 - Naze vs Shibuki


----------



## Yak (Feb 8, 2013)

To celebrate the epicness that is Nienami


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 8, 2013)

Nienami 4 life.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 8, 2013)

Yak said:


> To celebrate the epicness that is Nienami


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 8, 2013)

Ajimu 

Does this mean we're getting a third season or something?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't recall Ajimu being that "big"


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Feb 9, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I don't recall Ajimu being that "big"



'Burst Bust: Big breast skill'

??


----------



## Lina Inverse (Feb 9, 2013)

well, if she can turn into a dinosaur

she can prolly have big titties skill too


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 9, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Ajimu
> 
> Does this mean we're getting a third season or something?



Depends on dvd sales I'm guessing.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Feb 9, 2013)

Lina Inverse said:


> well, if she can turn into a dinosaur
> 
> she can prolly have big titties skill too



My last post quoted the skill, its classed as one of her 'Boss' skills ??


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2013)

From one of the guys on animesuki. Cred goes to him.


*Spoiler*: _Ch. 182 spoilers_ 



just read a quick summary about this chapter, 
nienami double teamed iihiko with kakegae
joutou used her style to bring back zenkichi from death by rewinding his time 2 days ago when he still healthy (she can only do this to zenkichi because her condition is already very bad and she coughing up blood when talking to zenkichi)
while still fighting nienami teach style to zenkichi using vibration like medaka. nienami said that a half baked being (the same as iihiko) like her cannot use the style for protecting someone else and she proposed that zenkichi can learn her style to bring back shiranui because he is the only one who can do it. 
nienami teaches style to zen
after a series of event (all of zenkichi friend including ajimu came into zenkichi's mind to give support)
nienami neck was stabbed by iihiko (not sure if it is nienami or kakegae) and before she fall to the ground zenkichi catch her and said "sorry for the wait iihiko" and "here i come shiranui" 
next week Zenkichi vs iihiko


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2013)

Why you should not underestimate Nisio's writing skills, volume I don't know what.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow. Those spoilers are...actually pretty awesome. I kinda get where Nishio is going with the contrast between a monster such as Medaka and a human like Zenkichi being better at styles, given that Medaka's style could not even dent "Shirahiko". Or the contrast between Medaka, who wants to become friends with Shiranui, to Zenkichi, who loves her.

It...kinda does work to great effect. I can understand why Nishio had to make such terrible chapters before this one. He needed to build a contrast.


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2013)

Which means those never were terrible to begin with. It's just it takes time for some individuals to understand Nisio's skill.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 12, 2013)

It's not that they stop being terrible. They simply become understandable. Forgivable.

Just because Nishio was using Medaka as a device to set-up contrast, dosen't mean that people won't dislike what she does/represent.

It's kinda how that fellow said a while back. Maybe she IS what allows the other characters to be so much more interesting/dynamic. Precisely because she's terrible, the manga as a whole profits.

Of course, that's just a theory. And It wouldn't erase the reader's hate for an unlikeable character.


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought that had been made clear since the Flask Plan arc.

Medaka = Abnormal monster

Zenkichi = Normal that surpasses any prospects.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, the theory that poster had hinges on Nishio intending for Medaka to be horrible, as to elevate the rest of the manga.

So you see, if it wasn't intentional, Nishio would just be terrible.

However, after the latest chapter, I cannot imagine that the mind of Nishio couldn't possibly make Medaka a likeable and relatable character. He seemed to be saying exactly what it would take for someone to dislike her.

Hence I can believe the theory that he intends for her to be hated, as to elevate people like Zenkichi or Kumagawa.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2013)

There is no doubt that Medaka's lack of character quality is intentional, the question is whether that was worth it.


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2013)

Again, that had been made clear since quite a while. I don't dislike Medaka, but I've always liked Zenkichi first and then Kumagawa better. And that must mean something.



Zaru said:


> There is no doubt that Medaka's lack of character quality is intentional, the question is whether that was worth it.



Medaka Box is my second favorite manga from Jump. So to me, it sure was worth it.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 12, 2013)

Zaru said:


> There is no doubt that Medaka's lack of character quality is intentional, the question is whether that was worth it.



Before chapter 181 and the spoilers, I'd say that if it was intentional or not would've still been in doubt. Maybe Nishio just likes Mary Sue's and his taste is different from the major reader-base. It would've explained why it seemed as though he wanted you to like and cheer for Medaka.

However, if these spoilers are real, I think the doubt can be laid to rest.

As for if it was worth it or justified, well, that's as subjective as they come, really.


----------



## Koori (Feb 12, 2013)

Alucardemi said:


> As for if it was worth it or justified, well, that's as subjective as they come, really.



Pretty much. Anyway, let's just wait and enjoy the chapter in all its glory when it comes out.

And I must say, though we already know Medaka is the protagonist, Zenkichi's role in the story since it began has been far more important than hers and than anyone else. 

Even the almighty goddess placed her trust and devotion to him to the point of becoming his personal trainer and who knows if something more judging by the panels depicting the time they spent together during the months prior to the election.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And in this week's chapter,  she appears briefly in the form of either a spirit or a materialized memory to give Zenkichi the support he needs to defeat the invincible demon.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 12, 2013)

Koori said:


> Pretty much. Anyway, let's just wait and enjoy the chapter in all its glory when it comes out.
> 
> And I must say, though we already know Medaka is the protagonist, Zenkichi's role in the story since it began has been far more important than hers and than anyone else.
> 
> ...



Medaka box likes to mock shounen conventions but largely tends to stick to them mostly due to Medaka, she is pretty much the representative of all that is shounen in the story and then some. Zenkichi is the counter-thesis to that, though while he is the epitome of a shounen MC using hardwork to overcome obsticales, he's also the logical representation of it, he gets his ass kicked often, he chooses to fight on even ground for the sake of it despite the fact that shounen MC would get they're ass' kicked by there enemies without their plot armours because their enemies are that ridiculous. He's also more sociable than having a bigger friend pool, doesn't really help him all that much. 

Honestly I wished Nisho had switch over MC to Zenkichi a lot quicker than he has if he's going to do it, mostly because they're would be no MC, Zenkichi wouldn't have to beat the arc villain any character could because the dude doesn't have that kind of plot armor nor does he want it, also we'd be able to see a story where Nisio actively tries to avoid all Shounen conventions rather simply mocking them.

In regards to the spoiler,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't the style Zenkichi recieves sorta contradictory to Zenkichi's character, (no wonder he didn't seem convinced by the choice), I wonder how devil style would work with it, also if almost everyone is dead who's going to ressurect them and if they can be ressurected doesn't that mean Aijimu can still be ressurected.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2013)

What chapter does medoka turn into a battle manga


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 13, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the style Zenkichi recieves sorta contradictory to Zenkichi's character, (no wonder he didn't seem convinced by the choice), I wonder how devil style would work with it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably not.

I mean, realistically speaking, I think a case could be argued that Styles are the power most beffiting of Post-Sucessor Arc Zenkichi. They aren't Pluses or Minuses(as stated by Naze), so they don't conflict with his Zero, and they are based on an understanding of the human condition and heart along with communication. I can't think of a more "human-like" character than Zenkichi, and his communication skills are phenomenal.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 13, 2013)

Alucardemi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



True but Zenkichi didn't really give a shit about abilities given to him that were fairly overpowered, since devil style is merely a skill, it removed plot armor in comparison to other options of having plot armor plus and overpowered skill, even his altered god mode allows him to max out the abilities of his body, while styles can fit into Zenkichi's ideal of fighting his oponent on equal ground with his own abilities this, style is particularily overpowered (it's the embodiment of shounen plot armor) and simply given to him rather than him excerting any effort to actually get it.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the idea of the protagonist that Zenkichi destroyed was the protagonist who relied on overpowered abilities, luck and fate. Like Medaka. 

Which dosen't really fall into the concept that Nishio is wanting for styles at all.
Thinking of styles as "just a brand of overpowered skills" is clearly not how Nishio wants you to think of them, hence, you shouldn't. They're words. Communication. Intrisically different. A battle with a style is more akin to a dialogue than an actual battle, and that's the point, it couldn't be any more different from an over-powered skill like All-Fiction or The End. If you have played Skyrim, it helps to think of what Parthurnaax and the Greybeards mean with debating and fighting being analogus to each other to dragons.

However, as for what you said about "and simply given to him rather than him excerting any effort to actually get it", I have to disagree completely. Zenkichi has already worked his ass off in the Successor Arc to change his view of the world, but most importantly, training to communicate his thoughts to the students of Hakoniwa so they would see his view-point, both through his speech and Devil Style.
Remember, since styles hinge upon the user's ability with words and communication, someone who can't understand the human heart or communicate with people can't effectively use styles. Nienami passing him the seal needed and the knowledge is just giving him the key to the palace that he already built. She's teaching him and not anyone else precisely because of that. So yeah, I don't feel like that's cheap at all. That's just giving Zenkichi's words the means to reach Shirahiko. Since like we saw, Yuzuhira, Nienami and even Medaka's won't cut it. 

I don't know if it helps, brah, but it might be better if you think of it like this:

* Model Zenkichi is a Zero, made to fit his personality, that allows Zenkichi to perceive his own limits.

* The Style that the dude's getting is something akin to a Zero(because it's not a plus nor a minus) that allows Zenkichi's communication to acheive it's own limits.

Quite fitting when you put it like that, I would think.


----------



## ScissorSword (Feb 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> What chapter does medoka turn into a battle manga



Around 18-20, I believe.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dosen't get good till the Minus Arc, though...so If you get bored, truck through because it gets better.

IMO, ofc.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 13, 2013)

Spoiler conversation from chapter 182. This also confirms that everyone aside from Nienami, Kakegae and Kotobuki

*Spoiler*: __ 





died instantly after Iihiko's shockwave attack.

>Zenkichi: "Everything is so dark, did I die for real this time? It's lonely here".
>Various characters voices are heard (Characters from the student council time).
>Zenkichi is reborn with glasses. All wounds disappeared.
>Zenkichi: "What the fuck. Why are there two Nienamis fighting Iihiko?"
>As he watches closely, he can discern a blurry image of Yuzuriha holding a katana.
>Nienami: "This is Yuzuriha's other style, Kanyu (something like "word play", metaphor, etc.). For example she can factor out the "13" from "13 persons from class 13", and then she can use the factored out power as long as it is similar to something she can factor out from herself. Since we are all "Word Users" here, she can use all of our styles.
>Zenkichi: "That's good and all, but why is she fighting?"
>Nienami: "She is buying me time to teach you a style".
>Zenkichi: "Why me and not someone else? Actually, where's everybody?"
>Kotobuki: "Since you all died, I took your body to two days ago. First time a resurrect someone, by the way. I was kind of in a hurry not to die myself and couldn't utter enough words to resurrect everyone though." She coughs blood.
>Zenkichi holds Nienami hand at her request to do so and starts vibrating.
>Nienami: "I'm trasmitting the style through vibrations"
>Zenkichi: "But why me? Even if I get your style, I can't win right?
>Nienami: "It's fine. I'm no good. I have nothing to protect. I am giving you this style, but maybe I'll just run away the moment I finished. Leaving aside the not really beloved Fukurou, I can't fight now. I'm a bad girl. Nienami... it's a half-baked being (It's a pun on her name, which means half-baked).
>Zenkichi: "Why me and not Medaka?"
>Kotobuki: "Stop whining, you're already dead anyways. But Shiranui... she's still alive. You can save her."
>Nienami: "Styles are words. You understand Shiranui better than everyone else does, that's why you need to tell her with your words. You are now a style user for the time being. You are the only one who can do this.
>Zenkichi is still not convinced, when he hears the voices from his friends and sees them (Akune, Mogana, etc. Pretty muche everyone save for Ajimu)
>The last one he sees is a super hot girl with long tied hair. "I exist inside of you. You have only one thing to do. Go and say it! (It's a pun: both "go" and "say it" are spelled the same).
>Yuzuriha: "I've managed to get some time, but this is my limit, THEREFORE..."
>She can't finish her phrase when Shiranui/Iihiko pierces her near the neck. Zenkichi grabs her as she fall down.
>Zenkichi: "Sorry to have kept you waiting, Iihiko. Let's go, Shiranui!"


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 13, 2013)

Chapters out, and I mean wow, that's probably one of the harshest thing if not someone said in the manga, that's some ice cold burn "but why, isn't it universally accepted and common knowledge that death is preferrable to becoming Nienami" I can already imagine Zenkichi going "but that doesn't make any sense?"


----------



## Yak (Feb 13, 2013)

Good chapter. Liked it a lot more than the last two, somehow. And Nienami should stick around and discover some motivation for herself.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2013)

Whatever happens from now on: This manga needs more Nienami.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 13, 2013)

TBF of the suitors she's by far as the most spotlight, considering Nisio, she'll most probably continue to be fairly important. Considering Zenkichi now has 3 ability sets I wonder if he'll set up something similar to the Kanome system as a combination attack. The therefore ability means skills should now work on Iihiko.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 13, 2013)

A chapter chock-full of Zenkichi and Nienami?

Yes, more, please!

And I agree, along with chapter 176 and 168, this one was the best in the arc so far.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2013)

Nienami 

She's just too awesome. She needs to be a permanent feature in this manga.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2013)

So much Ajimu teasing


----------



## Olivia (Feb 13, 2013)

Ajimu... I almost cried!


----------



## Sarun (Feb 13, 2013)

Zen still got Devil Style? Don't think so!


----------



## Cromer (Feb 13, 2013)

Nienami's "expressions" are pure gold.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 13, 2013)

About 3 more chapter to complete volume 21.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Sarun (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't get Heat's prob with Nienami!


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 13, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


>



I like how the revelation seems to have shocked his very being. He's like but wh, why? why she do that? It just doesn't make any sense!


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 13, 2013)

I really like how the chapter reflects the purpose and point of Zenkichi learning a style. He's so good at feeling the words of others that he's actually hearing them somehow after acquiring one.

That's, how should we say...



All that normal life and all that knowledge of people and communication finally pay off in a  gripping climax. Brilliant, Nishio. Just, brilliant.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2013)

awesome chapter, one of the few chapters in a while that is so full of words and no action that actually liked. Hope to see what Zenkichi can do now.


----------



## ifkisowning (Feb 13, 2013)

Epic Chapter
Zenkichi is back at the game now he learned style.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


>


Being Nienami is suffering


----------



## Invec (Feb 14, 2013)

You're all gonna get trolled  Medaka will come back to beat Iihiko and save Shiranui. She will be the one to give the final shot (as has always case in terms of Arc ends)


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 14, 2013)

Invec said:


> You're all gonna get trolled  Medaka will come back to beat Iihiko and save Shiranui. She will be the one to give the final shot (as has always case in terms of Arc ends)



I like to believe that even Nishio has his limits.


----------



## Koori (Feb 14, 2013)

I see some people will never learn.

Remind me a fight of Zenkichi (Munakata, Kumagawa, etc) where Medaka had to interfere in the last moment.

None.

Even when it has been put clear Zenkichi is the only one who can do this, and yet you still say this. Bullshit, you're just bein obsessed.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 14, 2013)

Medaka's "interference" at chapter 140 seems to play on series continuing if magazines determines they should continue even if the mangaka wants to end it.


----------



## Invec (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ When I said the final shot, I didn't meant interfering in Zenkichi's battle, more like the final say in Iihiko-Shiranui situation. She has had the final say in every arc afterall. Remember the Ajimu situation, when she when from defeat to victory, or for that matter JBW arc. Ruling out a possible Medaka victory, considering the history of the manga, IMO is setting yourself up to be trolled (whether its horrible or not).
But you guys are right, I am just being excessively  paranoid here. But until I see a 100% resolution of Iihiko-Shiranui situation by any other means than Medaka, I will still remain very skeptical....


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 14, 2013)

Like I said, I like to believe that Nishio has his limits.

What we're dealing with here is the culmination of an entire character's existance, efforts and values, arguably the one true hero of the manga doing what he does best: communicating with his one true friend.

There's no way Nishio is going to try and yank your attention away from that. It is simply too good for him to purposefully troll with.


----------



## Koori (Feb 14, 2013)

The explanation of Yukuhashi sudden transformation into Medaka getting an explanation is Nisio's way of saying "I don't forget my plot lines, just in case you have any doubt".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 15, 2013)

We back to Zenkichi Box...at least for one chapter. 

Nienami Box next, please. :33


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 18, 2013)

Can't wait to see how Zenkichi will work his new style 

The series now should be renamed to


*Zenkichi No Ken:*



> In 201X, nuclear war has ravaged the Hakoniwa Academy. From the ashes, gangs of abnormal, Minus and not Equall have risen to take all the power from teachers and principal. Justice has ceased to exist in this now lawless world. From the ashes of the playground a man appears.
> His name is Zenkichi Hitoyoshi, the Erase Man, and he is the sucessor to the most powerful style in the world, Contradictory Conjunction. This style makes the impossible possible; it paradoxically materializes the lowest possible outcome of a situation, such as winning against a strong opponent, or cutting a huge, resilient object.
> Zenkichi's goal is to defeat and marry the Mary Sue of all the Mary Sues, Medaka Kurokami, and to become the true main character of the series. A woman that he once called friend, but whom rejected him and left him to deal with his own turmoil.
> Along the way he makes friends and enemies alike, while making those who cannot protect themselves protect themselves.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 19, 2013)

Dem spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems siscon is the main villain (or at least not completely dead yet). Medaka also didn't die.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 19, 2013)

where are the spoilers?


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 19, 2013)

~Greed~ said:


> where are the spoilers?


You mean these?

Ch.6-8
Ch.6-8
Ch.6-8
Ch.6-8


*Spoiler*: __ 



[>Yuzuriha: "I fought Iihiko too, but maybe I should have switched place with you, Nienami?"
>Nienami: "No, only he can do it". Brief fights ensues.
>Kotobuki: "Wow, he can stand his ground"
>Nienami: "Style has a "dialogue" component to it, he can because he knows Shiranui best"
>Kotobuki: "Then what about Zenkichi's Mode he used to defeat your 28 swords style?"
>Nienami: "That's no good, since that ability comes from Shiranui herself".
>Iihiko can't grasp why Zenkichi is able to fight him well enough. He even has to dodge Zenkichi's kick.
>Iihiko: "I feel a greater power in him..." He sees Hipster, Ajimu, Kumagawa and others faces behind him. However, the situation still favors Iihiko since Zenkichi's power gets weaker with the passing of time.
>Zenkichi recieves Iihiko's blow and his right arm dislocates. Iihiko's attack is "Irreversible Destroyer", you can't possibly choose not to avoid it, THEREFORE not avoiding it will get you a chance attack on Iihiko. He is about to strike Iihiko's face, but he stops, since he sees for an instant Shiranui's face.
>Iihiko: "How about that, I erased my control for one instant, you can't kick your friend's face heh?"
>Zenkichi: "You "erased your control for one instant" you said? That's good enough for her"
>Iihiko: "Impossible, were you aiming for that one instant? While you were fighting"
>Zenkichi: "How long do you think Shiranui and I have been communicating till now? We can understand each other, that is a Style (written as "words" )!"
>Iihiko's own fist is reaching for his face. What would happen if Iihiko hit himself?
>Iihiko: "Stop! Don't you understand the value a rarity such as myself represent?"
>Medaka (totally worn-out): "My childhood friend sure is cool...Name yourself as the winner."
>Iihiko: "Stop! If you do that this body..."
>Zenkichi: "I am Hitoyoshi Zenkichi. Without other's power I can't even stay alive for 1 second. A Devil Cool man indeed!"
>Iihiko: "I am the only one, the hero who lived for five thousand yeaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrsssssssssss!!"
>Iihiko strikes his own face. He crumbles to the ground with anguish on his face.
>From the ground where Fukurou was a sound is heard. His corpse let his tongue out,  遺  is written on it. (It means somenthing like "to leave behind" )]




This what all I could find, not really sure if its legit or not, but it does sound like something Nisio would do.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 19, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> You mean these?
> 
> Ch.6-8
> Ch.6-8
> ...



Yep it's legit the same dude who always posts Medaka box spoilers on a tuesday. Think he's been doing it for approaching a year. It's weird because it's generally the first shounen jump spoiler, that's some dedication.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 19, 2013)

Spoilers sound promising.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 19, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Yep it's legit the same dude who always posts Medaka box spoilers on a tuesday. Think he's been doing it for approaching a year. It's weird because it's generally the first shounen jump spoiler, that's some dedication.


Cool then, I hope it will have a Zen and Shiranui moment, they deserve one.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 19, 2013)

My only issue is that I wish the battle was longer, rather than simply deciding who wins or not or some pointless monologue/flashback I wanted simply a pure slog out battle prior to the conclusion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though at least Zenkichi outsmarted his opponent rather than the usual bullshit a certain mary sue does, and this seems like a geniuely decent fight we haven't had in a while


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 19, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> My only issue is that I wish the battle was longer, rather than simply deciding who wins or not or some pointless monologue/flashback I wanted simply a pure slog out battle prior to the conclusion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, I have to kinda agree.

I really wish we could get a full-blown battle like the Treasurer Battle or the Kei fights.


----------



## Koori (Feb 19, 2013)

Fights hardly last more than two chapters in this series, I don't know how that even surprises you.


----------



## Sarun (Feb 19, 2013)

Longest fights seems to have been in Minus arc.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2013)

Koori said:


> Fights hardly last more than two chapters in this series, I don't know how that even surprises you.



This series doesn't really have climatic arc finishes, not really surprises more that you'd hope Nisio would at least improve sometime.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 20, 2013)

I feel like Medaka Box has kinda always sucked at it's climaxes.

It's really all about the build-up. 182 was insanely good and it was all build-up. That's probably where Medaka Box excels the most.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2013)

Ch. 183 is out now.


----------



## ScissorSword (Feb 21, 2013)

Loved this chapter.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, this chapter was supposed to be a bitter sweet ending and it makes sense why Zenkichi didn't attempt to extend this fight since it would be to his detriment. Great chapter all in all.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 21, 2013)

Amazing chap.

As the manga shows again and again, simply knowing, something that monsters like Yuzuhira and Medaka have, is not enough to succeed. You also need understanding, which is something that a regularly normal guy is best at.

So badass.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 21, 2013)

This chapter was good, tho it was too much dialogs in the first pages.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 21, 2013)

good chapter. Dat Zenkichi and his freaking lines


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2013)

So, this is an actually good chapter?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> This chapter was good, tho it was too much dialogs in the first pages.



Light Novel tendencies at work there.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2013)

Nisio's LN side is really a hindrance to this series. Just  look at the JBW.


----------



## Invec (Feb 21, 2013)

Well I admit I was wrong atleast about Medaka defeating Iihiko.
But it seems she is certainly on her way to give the final say in this arc. 
Either that or something ridiculous happens like Ajimu stomps Fukuro and then Medaka has her say.

It may seem from my comments I dislike this manga or Medaka, that's not really case at all. I am just what will most likely happen considering the history of the manga  I juust read it for fun and not take it seriously 

Also finally Fukurou, I am glad he was not bumped off completely..


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, Nisio pulled through with the age old mantra of this manga being Zen's fights are the best fights. Hopefully we get more of climatic Zenkichi fights at the end of arcs.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 21, 2013)

I predict the end of the manga soon.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 21, 2013)

I at least want one more arc with the new student council. So much wasted potential.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 21, 2013)

99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of an awesome chapter ruined by Medaka talking.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 22, 2013)

I sense an incoming Zenkichi x Shiranui moment.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 22, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I at least want one more arc with the new student council. So much wasted potential.



Dammit what happened to Naze. Wouldn't mind an arc where Medaka and Zenkichi are dual protagonists  (as in not rescuing eacher other but not actually travelling together) with Zenkichi being with the Studen council.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 23, 2013)

Naze is one of my top 5 favorite characters of the series.

It's a shame she has been shafted.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 23, 2013)

Ajimu is my favorite.  But yes.  I wish Naze had been more involved in this arc.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 23, 2013)

As always Rukia, you have quality taste .

Ajimu is also my favorite character of the series.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Just Because I Couldn't Wait For Another Week To See Some Manly Tears_ 










Rukia said:


> Ajimu is my favorite.  But yes.  I wish Naze had been more involved in this arc.





Magnum Bookworm said:


> Naze is one of my top 5 favorite characters of the series.
> 
> It's a shame she has been shafted.



Yeah, Naze should at least got a part like
"Even Naze can't remodel the injuries from Iihiko"


----------



## Koori (Feb 23, 2013)

You forgot to include a panel with Zen dying in Shiranui's arms...


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2013)

Koori said:


> You forgot to include a panel with Zen dying in Shiranui's arms...


Now why would I make it sad? I like Happy Endings


----------



## Koori (Feb 23, 2013)

Bittersweet endings are best to me, because there's no gain without some pain


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 23, 2013)

Koori said:


> Bittersweet endings are best to me, because there's no gain without some pain


Can't disagree with that


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 23, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Just Because I Couldn't Wait For Another Week To See Some Manly Tears_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 

Yea Naze needs to appear..


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 23, 2013)

I just realised during the his heart is full page Medaka is nowhere to be be seen and it focuses on Ajimu. Seems like a rather glaring ommission, though Medaka likely transcends all that.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 24, 2013)

Koori said:


> You forgot to include a panel with Zen dying in Shiranui's arms...



^

This would be, by far, the best thing Nishio could do next chapter. Easily. Hope he dosen't fuck it up.



			
				Spirit King said:
			
		

> I just realised during the his heart is full page Medaka is nowhere to be be seen and it focuses on Ajimu. Seems like a rather glaring ommission, though Medaka likely transcends all that.



Not only that, but I thought it strange that Kumagawa and Bami were suddenly included in the group of people whose words were inside Zenkichi. They were the only recognizable faces there whose words weren't seen inside Zen during 182.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 27, 2013)

Medaka Box spoilers ahoy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haven't seen much, but word going around that with Iihiko dead his destruction thing isn't permanent so Medaka uses five forks to heal everyone and then dies(?)

Also, Fukurou apparently planned to destroy the earth with the moon.. Okay.




edit: doublE SPOILER


*Spoiler*: __ 



MEDAKA APPARENTLY DESTROYED THE FUCKING MOON WITH ALL FICTION KUMAGAWA PLANETARY THREAT CONFIRMED


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 27, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Medaka Box spoilers ahoy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



TBF it's obviously not as simply as that considering Medaka dissapeared for several months at least/maybe permanently dead (though obviously that's most probably not the case.

Also was it specifically stated she used all fiction I thought it didn't show what actually happened (though maybe it did) though considering her version is better than Kumagawa's it could be.


----------



## Koori (Feb 27, 2013)

Needs some corrections.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Medaka basically becomes what Hanten feared most, a hero to be worshiped just like Iihiko in his days as the hero of his country. Not only she dies, her body disappears and not a single trace is left. Medaka died with a smile in her face, just like she wished to.

And the spoiler says nothing about she using All Fiction. If that were the case, Kumagawa would be plenty enough, but is obviously not this.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 27, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Going by one of the translated spoilers their initial plan was to 'erase the moon'. Now unless they're implying that they somehow have the firepower to erase the moon, which I doubt, all fiction seems to be the only power she has capable of doing so. Nothing else in Medaka's repetoire has what it takes and I doubt she pushed the moon elsewhere.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 27, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Going by one of the translated spoilers their initial plan was to 'erase the moon'. Now unless they're implying that they somehow have the firepower to erase the moon, which I doubt, all fiction seems to be the only power she has capable of doing so. Nothing else in Medaka's repetoire has what it takes and I doubt she pushed the moon elsewhere.




*Spoiler*: __ 



TBF even if it was all fiction, Medaka's would be better than Kumagawa's anyway (since she has mastery wheras he does not) so you can't really apply the feat to him especially when it was implied to be more than just all fiction otherwise she wouldn't have dissapeared/died. Also I'm pretty sure she does have the repetoire due all those skills Aijimu flanted in her fight against the fake suitors.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Feb 27, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> TBF even if it was all fiction, Medaka's would be better than Kumagawa's anyway (since she has mastery wheras he does not) so you can't really apply the feat to him especially when it was implied to be more than just all fiction otherwise she wouldn't have dissapeared/died. Also I'm pretty sure she does have the repetoire due all those skills Aijimu flanted in her fight against the fake suitors.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well the only thing that could possibly be up to par among the skills ajimu displayed is the one that blows up stars. All the others didn't seem like they'd work on something the size of the moon. Although given the context I'm more inclined to believe it to be All Fiction more than anything.

Also, you may have a point with Kumagawa. Though I thought his had become complete as a result of receiving hundred gauntlets. Wouldn't that make his currently stronger than her? (Not sure if her being on the verge of death would effect her usage of it either but eh)


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 28, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Medaka has already seen that version of All fiction anyway so she almost definately copied it considering she copied bookmaker also, So Medaka's is automatically stronger than it, it's simply how "The End" works. Also April fiction doesn't really add anything to it, it's more simply a 3 min bfr. Kumagawa's current version isn't any stronger than what he originally, so Through the end Medaka's version is the mastered version, and so is stronger than that version.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 28, 2013)

Status update for the release


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 1, 2013)

Ch. 40


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is this the last chapter ? Or what now ? I don?t get it reall, because the word "END" on the last page


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2013)

Surely there would have been an announcement if it was actually ending but ya never know.

Assuming it continues...inb4 Medaka comes back


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2013)

Hope it ends, since it kills Medaka with it


----------



## Cold (Mar 1, 2013)

That kind of pissed me off.  She keeps running off and doing everything on her own.  But I guess that won't change.

But, I'm glad that they didn't draw out that whole would be moon arc.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 1, 2013)

I dropped this manga after the battle of medaka and misogi, dunno why  but im wondering, should i pick it up  again , anything good pops ?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 1, 2013)

Aside from Ajimu(claimed universal being[has universe making power and survive big bang and has star level dc just by pointing her finger) getting killed by a rubberband nothing really good comes up


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3JWFklREK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirito (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been keeping up with this manga ever since the ending of the jet black wedding arc. Does Medaka Box exist as a mockery of the shonen genre or something?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2013)

Kirito said:


> I've been keeping up with this manga ever since the ending of the jet black wedding arc. Does Medaka Box exist as a mockery of the shonen genre or something?



Its the very reason I picked I up since I'm not a big fan of the shounen genre.

In terms of the manga ending here is what CXC mentioned in their release:



> Now, some serious talk for a bit. You might be hearing around the web that Medaka Box is ending,
> particularly next week. Well this is an unsubstantiated rumor or educated guess at best.
> There has been no official announcement for the end of the series from anyone.
> For arguments sake, people claim that series that end often don't get announcements beforehand.
> ...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, since i have bad luck, and everything I want usually ends up not happening, I'm gonna go ahead an say that this manga ends next week.

But hey, maybe it won't....hopefully. Still wanna see an arc with the new student council.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 1, 2013)

I actually thought it was a very good chapter despite the rush-factor of it all. Kumogawa did what he does best, "lived a life fuller than the moon," etc...

idk, I thought it was clever.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 1, 2013)

This might be the end of the manga, but not the end of the series.

This chapter was kind of rushed, but I agree with typhoon72 on that Kumagawa did this chapter quite enjoyable.

I do wonder what will happen next if the next manga is going to be focusing on Zenkichi or someone new.


----------



## Yak (Mar 1, 2013)

Still saying it: Sequel should be Nienami Box


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, look at the chapter's bright-side:

The narrator states Medaka is gone for good.


----------



## Koori (Mar 1, 2013)

Now the Earth is doomed...

Nope, we have Tsurubami


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2013)

typhoon72 said:


> I actually thought it was a very good chapter despite the rush-factor of it all. Kumogawa did what he does best, "lived a life fuller than the moon," etc...
> 
> idk, I thought it was clever.




Dat Ajimu.


----------



## Cold (Mar 1, 2013)

Doubt the manga is ending.  Even Cage of Eden gave us a heads up about 4 or so chapters before the end.


----------



## Koori (Mar 1, 2013)

One more arc is left for sure, but after this is going to end, and when it ends I'll remember this manga as one of the greatest histories I've ever read.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 2, 2013)

This is like the time Ajimu said she was going to end the manga before the anime came out and then a bunch of people thought that meant the series was actually going to end soon. 

On the plus side...Medaka died. pek

...off-panel.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 2, 2013)

Kirito said:


> I've been keeping up with this manga ever since the ending of the jet black wedding arc. Does Medaka Box exist as a mockery of the shonen genre or something?



Pretty much. Nisio seemed to react to being told to change his high school comedy/fantasy to a battle manga by lampshading and skewering as many standard shounen battle tropes as possible.


----------



## Sarun (Mar 2, 2013)

Cold said:


> Doubt the manga is ending.  Even Cage of Eden gave us a heads up about 4 or so chapters before the end.


Different Magazine.


----------



## Koori (Mar 3, 2013)

This Graduation Ceremony isn't even Medaka and Zen's, so going by this we still have one more arc left.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2013)

Story is continuing, new arc incoming and as for Medaka.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



She comes back.

Oh wait, everyone in here hates her guts....

Fuck it.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol they totally badly damaged Kumagawa's character with this if that's all there is to it (at least to me anyway).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kumagawa finally wins when Medaka returns and i'm guessing she takes that button. When he see's her he starts crying and says "I finally win".


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 5, 2013)

Got this from /a/


*Spoiler*: __ 



graduation ceremony, Kumagawa is representing the third-years
it's a transition chapter so there's a lot of dialogue and Medaka returns
Kumagawa cries and says that he finally won, regarding the bet of the last chapter
Hanten went on the moon together with Medaka to help her, he's driking tea with Obi and Iihiko's echo
With Iihiko's damage reversible Obi says that the Shiranui village has no reason to exist now
She says that Ajimu will come back sooner or later
Big graduation photo and new arc next week


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 5, 2013)

That's it?

All Kumagawa ever did amounts to that "win"?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2013)

Alucardemi said:


> That's it?
> 
> All Kumagawa ever did amounts to that "win"?



Biggest troll in the manga so far. Don't think it can even be beat at this point.

Similar sort of feeling when Yami turned out to be the zero escaped, but that was pure awesome.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 5, 2013)

I wonder if the author even cares anymore.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2013)

Alucardemi said:


> I wonder if the author even cares anymore.



Psssh, the author never cared, he was just stringing you along so he could get his kicks from his trolling. Probably had this planned all along. You can always tell with Medaka box that if you have expectation for a certain event it'll almost always turn out very disspaointing. zenkichi fight was probably the last hyped thing he followed through on in several arcs.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I'm not that big of a Kumagawa fan, either way, so it's not like I care. 

I'm just surprised. And sorta sorry for Kumagawa's fans, who will have to accept this unsatisfactory and anti-climaxed ending to his arc.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 5, 2013)

Alucardemi said:


> Well, I'm not that big of a Kumagawa fan, either way, so it's not like I care.
> 
> I'm just surprised. And sorta sorry for Kumagawa's fans, who will have to accept this unsatisfactory and anti-climaxed ending to his arc.



TBF I suppose it was the writing on the wall if there's anything this manga has taught is is that you shouldn't expect shit from the manga, The best things in this manga come from the unexpected anything hyped you should write off as a bad conclusion. (Even Zenkichi's fight was a last minute addon with little forshadowing).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 7, 2013)

ETA for release.


----------



## Cold (Mar 7, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Different Magazine.



Cool.  Point was, even for crap endings we usually get some type of heads up.

EDIT:

Whichever magazine it is.  Unless this particular one has some habit of ending mangas with no notice, in which case please excuse my ignorance


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2013)

Gonna try this series. Does it have good Ecchi/scenes and a "balanced" plot?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 7, 2013)

its full of troll, you will like it


----------



## Olivia (Mar 8, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Got this from /a/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, it seems that being in denial until the end of the arc payed off.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 8, 2013)

Ajimu Box will resume shortly :33


----------



## Rax (Mar 8, 2013)

I am both happy and upset about Ajimu's return


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 8, 2013)

I got mixed feelings on this.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 8, 2013)

Ajimu is immortal, now that Iihiko has been defeated it was obvious that she would return, like how old is she again? like a rubber band would kill her forever.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Ajimu is immortal, now that Iihiko has been defeated it was obvious that she would return, like how old is she again? like a rubber band would kill her forever.



Technically it would have had it not been for Zenkichi.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Cold (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, guess I can stop clicking F5 on the reader sites.

EDIT:  I really need to learn to read Japanese.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 8, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Technically it would have had it not been for Zenkichi.



Lol because of an ability but everyone should have known that that ability will go away sooner or later, like the MC was going to have a broken arm for the rest of the manga lol.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Lol because of an ability but everyone should have known that that ability will go away sooner or later, like the MC was going to have a broken arm for the rest of the manga lol.



Had the author not gone all the way by killing everyone the story could have reasonably continued without reversing it's effect. Aside from Aijimu's death the was nothing story breaking up til that that point. The only arguable one was Medaka turning herself into a heart but she could still operate like normal.

And tbf if the ability was completely accurate Zenkich and Kumagawa should still be in a coma. But still the point remains Iihiko would have continued surving thx to the Shiranui clan and Medaka probably would have to have beat him, so it was down to Zenkichi that she survived.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 8, 2013)

So much dialogue...


----------



## Yuki (Mar 8, 2013)

Well that went as expected, but now that all the 3rd years are leaving i am sure that some new and powerful first year students will come along, although i don't see how anyone of them could be stronger than than Iihiko considering... well you know.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2013)

"After I destroyed the moon, I saved a lost alien life form and I fought against war-gold, the evil king of another universe
I was even involved in a war that was between the concepts of light and dark. It was certainly an adventurious return trip"

All of that off-panel. Fucking Nisio


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 8, 2013)

『 I don't even know what to say 』


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2013)

And how did Nienami sneak into that last page


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 8, 2013)

well she earned it...


----------



## Yuki (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "After I destroyed the moon, I saved a lost alien life form and I fought against war-gold, the evil king of another universe
> I was even involved in a war that was between the concepts of light and dark. It was certainly an adventurious return trip"
> 
> All of that off-panel. Fucking Nisio



Well this was supposed to be a time skip was it not? i'm sure she learned lots of new skills while out in space, she'll be twice as strong now lol.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 8, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Well that went as expected, but now that all the 3rd years are leaving i am sure that some new and powerful first year students will come along, although i don't see how anyone of them could be stronger than than Iihiko considering... well you know.



Well we all thought that after seeing Ajimu, and look what appeared. We'll just have to wait and see I guess, but I currently can't think of anything that can be better than Iihiko.

Can't wait for Ajimu Box to presume.


----------



## Koori (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> And how did Nienami sneak into that last page



You've got a problem with that? 

Perhaps I'm the only one who noticed, but Medaka is slowly turning into a being like Iihiko. All those feats she did after destroying the Moon are proof she's slowly yet hastily becoming an hero to be worshiped by everybody.

Because at this point if there can be someone who could pose more of a threat than Iihiko, it shall only be Medaka herself, or rather, the darkness inside her.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2013)

Koori said:


> You've got a problem with that?
> 
> Perhaps I'm the only one who noticed, but Medaka is slowly turning into a being like Iihiko. All those feats she did after destroying the Moon are proof she's slowly yet hastily becoming an hero to be worshiped by everybody.
> 
> Because at this point if there can be someone who could pose more of a threat than Iihiko, it shall only be Medaka herself, or rather, the darkness inside her.



But we've already been through a beat Medaka arc, and I honestly can't see how Nisio would go all the way. Zenkichi didn't actually even fight Medaka, during his battle despite his two for two victory streak against MC. There isn't a logical reason why he would do it again, Kumagawa maybe could but like I said would be redunant as we've been through an extremely similar story point before twice.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2013)

Koori said:


> You've got a problem with that?



Absolutely not, she's one of my favorites


----------



## Rax (Mar 8, 2013)

How long until this is translated?


----------



## Koori (Mar 8, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> But we've already been through a beat Medaka arc, and I honestly can't see how Nisio would go all the way. Zenkichi didn't actually even fight Medaka, during his battle despite his two for two victory streak against MC. There isn't a logical reason why he would do it again, Kumagawa maybe could but like I said would be redunant as we've been through an extremely similar story point before twice.



I'm not saying it should happen that way, but using common sense at this point there's no one else stronger than a woman who even travels through another dimension to stop a war.

And besides, even since Oudo saw it, 'The End', Medaka's abnormality that gives all her strenght, hasn't been mentioned again.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 8, 2013)

Medaka Box 185

Ah that was beautiful. Nienami sneaking into the last frame, god I love her


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2013)

Koori said:


> I'm not saying it should happen that way, but using common sense at this point there's no one else stronger than a woman who even travels through another dimension to stop a war.
> 
> And besides, even since Oudo saw it, 'The End', Medaka's abnormality that gives all her strenght, hasn't been mentioned again since then.



I understand, it just felt to me that Iihiko was the proxy for any proper Medaka fight we were going to have. She out right lost to the dude, the guy was a MC existence, and the guy could kill Aijimu. There's a decent chance not even end of series Medaka could have as much of an effect as iihiko, unless she either grows greatly more powerful than Aijimu or copies iihiko's ability.


----------



## Koori (Mar 8, 2013)

Medaka fought against War-Gold. If you don't remember who was that:


----------



## Yuki (Mar 8, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Well we all thought that after seeing Ajimu, and look what appeared. We'll just have to wait and see I guess, but I currently can't think of anything that can be better than Iihiko.
> 
> Can't wait for Ajimu Box to presume.



Lol Iihiko was just a beast, if he was not immune to skills she could have beaten him pretty easily with one of her god moves.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Lol Iihiko was just a beast, if he was not immune to skills she could have beaten him pretty easily with one of her god moves.



Actually that's not even really a certainity, maybe it's just me but everything about his ability seems to imply he could damage non corproal things e.g skills. Which maybe why they didn't work on him since he inately repels things and damages them.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2013)

Koori said:


> Medaka fought against War-Gold. If you don't remember who was that:



... who? What?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> ... who? What?


From the treasure hunt arc part of imagination girls imagination crew (I'll be honest I skipped over several chapters of that arc).


----------



## Invec (Mar 8, 2013)

IMO Medaka's comment about fighting-war gold, light and dark etc etc was nothing more than a joke.  The fact that she mentions War-Gold should point to that

Anyway, the chapter was OK.
Munakata getting a single small panel during his graduation was disappointing


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Mar 8, 2013)

Zaru said:


> ... who? What?



The arch nemesis of Yojirou's chuunibyou universe.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 8, 2013)

This whole arc was really fucking dumb.  IIhiko was a kind of interesting character but they shouldn't have crammed him together with Tsurubaume Fukuro. I get ending the confrontation with Fukuro with an anticlimax but that was just the dumbest way imaginable. 

Medaka Box jumped the shark after the end of the New Flask Plan arc. It had bits of clever in the Jet Black Wedding Feast but everything in the Iihiko arc was just tedious and stupid.


----------



## Moon (Mar 9, 2013)

This is like the third time reading a chapter of Medaka Box where I felt for sure the last page would say something along the lines of "Thank you for reading! Look forward to the next project by Nishio Ishin" but no, it's always another arc. And as always I don't see how the power scale can go any higher. 

Still a fun chapter, I didn't like Kumagawa winning the bet though. Between the bet and the end of last chapter saying Medaka would never return, I was half expecting it to be an imposter and those being hints.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2013)

Moon said:


> This is like the third time reading a chapter of Medaka Box where I felt for sure the last page would say something along the lines of "Thank you for reading! Look forward to the next project by Nishio Ishin" but no, it's always another arc. And as always I don't see how the power scale can go any higher.
> 
> Still a fun chapter, I didn't like Kumagawa winning the bet though. Between the bet and the end of last chapter saying Medaka would never return, I was half expecting it to be an imposter and those being hints.



They could  probably increase power level to planet level (Medaka and Kumagawa) with alien enemies since Ajimu is probably some type of Omnipotent alien(she's a exist before the big bang)  and she is a star buster.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2013)

Schoolgirl outfit Medaka with no cleavage >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Normal Medaka


And that reaction image where her heart breaks is wonderful


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 15, 2013)

Medaka's face was perfect


----------



## Cromer (Mar 15, 2013)

I guess Zenkichi fully took Ajimu's words on board. That he loves Medaka is not in doubt. But he wasn't born into the world to serve her,lol


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 15, 2013)

Future arc last  14 chapters or 3. Just get it over with


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 15, 2013)

Respect for Zenkichi ----> Skyrocketing


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 15, 2013)

Great chapter


----------



## Cold (Mar 15, 2013)

Medaka's face was great when Zenkichi told her he wouldn't be going with her.  She's got to get to the point where she at least asks for his input before she runs off doing something that involves him.

It's obvious that they love each other, but hopefully Zenkichi earns her respect.  This was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2013)

Ch. 187 is out now.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 22, 2013)

Obviously Ajimu will be her final opponent. It's been foreshadowed by her eventual return. I mean, it's essentially the writing on the 'wall'.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 22, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Obviously Ajimu will be her final opponent. It's been foreshadowed by her eventual return. I mean, it's essentially the writing on the 'wall'.



Ajimu knows she can't beat Medaka, why would she even try?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2013)

That girl from the filler finale who's always holding onto her head is on the final page :33


----------



## Olivia (Mar 23, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Ajimu knows she can't beat Medaka, why would she even try?


It was mainly a joke, but I can't see who her final opponent could be. Shiranui, Kumagawa, Ajimu, and the newly turned Iihiko are the best bets in my book. I would say Hitoyoshi, but he was just beaten, so I doubt it's him.

But of course this is all hinging on the fact of whether or not Ajimu has even returned. But seeing how Ashin'in was written on the chalk board, things are looking up for her. 

I need her to come back.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 23, 2013)

Olivia said:


> It was mainly a joke, but I can't see who her final opponent could be. Shiranui, Kumagawa, Ajimu, and the newly turned Iihiko are the best bets in my book. I would say Hitoyoshi, but he was just beaten, so I doubt it's him.
> 
> But of course this is all hinging on the fact of whether or not Ajimu has even returned. But seeing how Ashin'in was written on the chalk board, things are looking up for her.
> 
> I need her to come back.



Ahh i see, i like that you think Iihiko might join in but sadly without his destruction he can't do much to Medaka, she has already one shot him once, i personally think for her last opponents she will fight all of her main arc villeins at once.

The only person i can see putting up a fight against her is Tsurubami but she knows how to beat him now so even he wont pose much of a threat.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Mar 23, 2013)

im in chapter 59 of medaka box, be jealous.


----------



## Invec (Mar 23, 2013)

Boring development. Its obvious Nisio is trying to up the ratings with a battle phase. Everyone is going to receive a thrashing anyway.
Hopefully we can get to plot soon....
I hope we can see Unzen's sister again during battle.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 23, 2013)

Invec said:


> Boring development. Its obvious Nisio is trying to up the ratings with a battle phase. Everyone is going to receive a thrashing anyway.
> Hopefully we can get to plot soon....
> I hope we can see Unzen's sister again during battle.



Why? she's not all that great, Unzen him self is a much for thrilling opponent "It's not justice IF YOU DON'T GO OVERBORED!"

Plus the guy in your sig would dominate her to no end lol.


----------



## Rax (Mar 23, 2013)

Why can she just use End God Mode so casually?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 23, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Why? she's not all that great, Unzen him self is a much for thrilling opponent "It's not justice IF YOU DON'T GO OVERBORED!



...What? His sister is one of the most entertaining characters. _84584521815 99121261!
_


----------



## Yuki (Mar 23, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Why can she just use End God Mode so casually?



I have to agree with you, she should have to stop her heart to be able to use End God mode, it's just to hax otherwise, kinda sucks but look what your reading lol.



Melodie said:


> ...What? His sister is one of the most entertaining characters. _84584521815 99121261!
> _



Well i don't get it .


----------



## Invec (Mar 23, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Why? she's not all that great, Unzen him self is a much for thrilling opponent "It's not justice IF YOU DON'T GO OVERBORED!"
> 
> Plus the guy in your sig would dominate her to no end lol.





Melodie said:


> ...What? His sister is one of the most entertaining characters. _84584521815 99121261!
> _


^This. I found her pretty entertaining and she appeared very little.

Anyway its a Medaka battle. In case of Medaka battle there are only 2 teirs.
- There is Medaka
- There is Fodder(everyone else) 
So everyone (who is not plot relevant) is  either going to be one paneled or off paneled. So I am hoping for cameos from characters I like 
Munakata used to somewhat involved in the plot, so hoping for atleast one panel for him


----------



## Yuki (Mar 23, 2013)

Invec said:


> Munakata used to somewhat involved in the plot, so hoping for atleast one panel for him



He'll be in it, he's a pretty liked character, plus every time he is in it he seems to be like 100x stronger so.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 23, 2013)

An entire arc of Nishio exploring even more of Medaka's Sueness by having her one-shot all the good characters, repeatedly?

It's like Nishio read people's minds.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 24, 2013)

Good to see that Zenkichi finally letting Medaka go.
But it's bad that we haft to spend another chapters seeing how Medaka on-shots almost everyone.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 27, 2013)

Any spoilers releasing this week? Not that it matters, because the chapter should be released in a day or so.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 27, 2013)

Medaka solo's is pretty much what sums up this weeks spoilers. Not that, that's much of a spoiler anyway. Tempted to skip this arc.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 28, 2013)

What happens?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, Medaka solo's the previous arcs.




But you couldn't have expected anything different.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2013)

lol so much whining. medaka might be the only "mary sue overpowered as fuck" character I don't mind.

oh and Erza.

Its always so entertaining seeing her do over the top shit. I need to catch up with this recent arc first.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 28, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Medaka solo's is pretty much what sums up this weeks spoilers. Not that, that's much of a spoiler anyway. Tempted to skip this arc.



This may be the last arc.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 28, 2013)

Zeref said:


> This may be the last arc.



Sooo? We've have several arcs that may be the last arcs. Does make this arc seem much more interesting? No. If it is I read the last chapters. If it improves I'll probably just skip the next set of chapters.



S.A.F said:


> lol so much whining. medaka might be the only "mary sue overpowered as fuck" character I don't mind.
> 
> oh and Erza.
> 
> Its always so entertaining seeing her do over the top shit. I need to catch up with this recent arc first.



I don't even really dislike it, it's just boring to point where I can't see myself wasting time on it, while this manga has sme entertaining highs, it does have some pretty damn boring lows. I tend to skip those. Probaly improves my experience of it.


----------



## Koori (Mar 28, 2013)

You want something interesting? Then pay close attention to this list that was just released. It features the people Medaka has yet to confront.


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, so interesting.

That list sounds like a walk in the park for her, lmao.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 28, 2013)

Koori said:


> You want something interesting? Then pay close attention to this list that was just released. It features the people Medaka has yet to confront.



Aren't all these assumed, aside from Iihiko who seems rather  pointless to fight again since he's pretty much a shadow/ghost thing.


----------



## Koori (Mar 28, 2013)

Nope, not assumed. Note the list took out the people that are mentioned in the spoilers and Medaka faced off.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's fairly interesting to see there's Medaka herself in the list, Ajimu (fuck yeah!) and even the style users.




I just wonder what is gonna be the final purpose of this. It doesn't look it will be an arc that lasts very long.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 28, 2013)

Koori said:


> Nope, not assumed. Note the list took out the people that are mentioned in the spoilers and Medaka faced off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No your not understanding what I saying, I stating that they are the people you would logically assume she would fight anyway. You would be able to deduce that list from Zenkichi's word's without it being officially stated. The only mildly strange one is herself, but you could probably guess that also.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anyone find it strange how CXC hasn't tweeted at all about Medaka Box thus far? They usually do so by Thursday night.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 29, 2013)

Wtf everyone was off paneled, so much for this being an arc lol, i new i was setting my self up for a troll.


----------



## Koori (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, you really wouldn't expect each battle to take up to 3 chapters, right? Even more when you already know which is gonna be the result.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hanten, backwards again. You know what this means.

This said, Medaka doesn't look will last any long if this keeps up, and she still has Kumagawa and Ajimu... Oh, and the fact Emukae wasn't with the other two means shit is going to get real.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 29, 2013)

Fuck me...

And here was I thinking that no character could be more Sue than Erza Scarlet.

How fucking wrong I was...


----------



## Koori (Mar 29, 2013)

Calling it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shiranui will use Real Eater on Medaka.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Fuck me...
> 
> And here was I thinking that no character could be more Sue than Erza Scarlet.
> 
> How fucking wrong I was...



Lol welcome to Medaka Box.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 29, 2013)

Dat amazing arc idea.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 29, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Dat amazing arc idea.


----------



## Koori (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol @ those who think there won't be any plottwist.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow...I feel like I'm looking at John Cena seeing that raw.





Spirit King said:


> Medaka solo's is pretty much what sums up this weeks spoilers. Not that, that's much of a spoiler anyway. Tempted to skip this arc.



I'm feeling the same way.  I wonder if it's on purpose?  No, I think Nisio is being deliberate, but they've built up tons of good will that I want to see what the point of it all is.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 29, 2013)

I haven't read the whole series yet (still on chapter 16 lol).

But has Medaka, legitimately _"lost"_ in anything yet?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I haven't read the whole series yet (still on chapter 16 lol).
> 
> But has Medaka, legitimately _"lost"_ in anything yet?



Can't tell you bro, that's a huge spoiler.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Sooo? We've have several arcs that may be the last arcs. Does make this arc seem much more interesting? No. If it is I read the last chapters. If it improves I'll probably just skip the next set of chapters.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even really dislike it, it's just boring to point where I can't see myself wasting time on it, while this manga has sme entertaining highs, it does have some pretty damn boring lows. I tend to skip those. Probaly improves my experience of it.



I guess when I catch up I'll see what everyone is talking about. It sounds like the fights get reduced to oneshots way more than usual to the point where it becomes the norm. Please tell me I'm exaggerating.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 29, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Can't tell you bro, that's a huge spoiler.



I see...

BTW, Just noticed that today makes it exactly 1 year since the creation of this thread, 2012 March 30th.

And it's also my birthday today!!!


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2013)

So let's see who DIDN'T appear this chapter: Ajimu, Unzen, Unzen's Sister, Tsurubami, Medaka's Six Suitors, Medaka's Student Council (Minus Zenkichi and Medaka), Zenkichi's Student Council (Minus Zenkichi), and Hinokage. That's like, what, 18 characters. 

Those are all the characters I noticed weren't in the chapter, there are probably more I missed. (Not counting the other four middle school kids from the "Medaka's Successor Arc". I thought that they would most likely be paired with the fodder in the beginning so I didn't count them, but who knows)


----------



## Yuki (Mar 30, 2013)

Olivia said:


> So let's see who DIDN'T appear this chapter: Ajimu, Unzen, Unzen's Sister, Tsurubami, Medaka's Six Suitors, Medaka's Student Council (Minus Zenkichi and Medaka), Zenkichi's Student Council (Minus Zenkichi), and Hinokage. That's like, what, 18 characters.
> 
> Those are all the characters I noticed weren't in the chapter, there are probably more I missed. (Not counting the other four middle school kids from the "Medaka's Successor Arc". I thought that they would most likely be paired with the fodder in the beginning so I didn't count them, but who knows)



??? I'm pretty sure two of the student counsel members are there.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 30, 2013)

Koori said:


> Lol @ those who think there won't be any plottwist.



Of course they will be Nisio's not too amazing at those either. It's pretty much a mixed bag and he always seems turn his arc anticlimatic.

Which is the major reason why I tempted to skip, he has a high tendency of ruining an arc at an end (hell he even managed to ruin Kumagawa's character development arc).


----------



## Olivia (Mar 31, 2013)

Zeref said:


> ??? I'm pretty sure two of the student counsel members are there.



I don't see any. I'm talking about Kumagawa, Akune, Kikaijima, Naze, Emukae, Wanizuka, and Torai.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 31, 2013)

Chapter should have been called "Off Paneled"


----------



## Invec (Mar 31, 2013)

Borefest chapter, though not surprising.
I was not impatient one bit that the scan came out late, considering the nature of what was setup last week, so it will be for the next week too...


----------



## Alucardemi (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok, Nishio's either got something planned, or he's purposefully flunking his manga.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 1, 2013)

Im no where near getting up to date with medaka box But I just have to say Kumagawa is such a boss! You barley see "antagonist" like him anymore. He dosent have a retardely rediculous tragic past like other manga antagonist yet he dosent need to because you just want to hate him and cheer for him at the same time. Im currently in the Kumagawa vs Medaka school council battle. Shit just got serious.


----------



## rajin (Apr 5, 2013)

*Medaka Box 189 Raw *
*Look at yammy's *


----------



## Invec (Apr 7, 2013)

Ch. 189 is out.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 7, 2013)

So it is really getting a cancellation.  (considering all of the off-paneling)


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 7, 2013)

This manga is going to get canceled? Why?


----------



## Melodie (Apr 7, 2013)

Rumor has it. But yeah, the Volumes are not selling. so it is kind of logical for it to end. I think.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2013)

What do you mean with "cancelled", it should have ended after Ajimu's arc. Ending it now wouldn't be out of nowhere.


----------



## Koori (Apr 7, 2013)

What cancellation are you talking about? The series is ending naturally and in the last chapter will be 4 years since it started serialization. Typical Nisio.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 7, 2013)

Really? Then he's not doing great with this arc, in my opinion. and it feels rushed. Oh well, I do know that it is ending soon. Just did not know whether he's ending it or a cancellation.


----------



## Koori (Apr 7, 2013)

This is basically a tribute to all the students , from the small fries to the most relevant, a reminder to the reader of all the experiences accumulated through reading the series. He never had any intention to develop all these fights, because this isn't an arc afterall, it's the epilogue. All the loose ends are tied up with the exception of the wedding that is left for last.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't even care about the ending, I will only miss Kumagawa damn this, Kumagawa future arc is needed


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> What do you mean with "cancelled", it should have ended after Ajimu's arc. Ending it now wouldn't be out of nowhere.



It's because these last two chapters are so rushed and poorly-thought out, it seems like the head executives aren't giving Nishio the time to wrap up his story in a decent fashion.

Or maybe he just sucks like that naturally. Who knows? All I know is that the manga also has had shit sales, even with an anime release, so it wouldn't be surprising if it was actually being cancelled instead of "finished".


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 7, 2013)

Only fights I wish weren't off-paneled was Unzen's fight and the adult's fight


----------



## Yuki (Apr 7, 2013)

Unzen's my second fav character, i know your pain .


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Apr 7, 2013)

Rumors say that it will end in about 4 chapters, leaving it exactly on its 4th anniversary. Doesn't sound like it got cancelled prematurely, but rather just given time to end on its own accord. However to make it in time for the 4th anniversary, it had to do this kind of rush job.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't necessarily feel this is 'rushed', but more of a tribute to how far Medaka Box has come along, showing all the characters we've seen throughout the story. Would it be awesome to seem them all fight? Yes, but I don't think that's exactly what Nisio had in mind.

Although it's quite unfortunate that it seems Ajimu won't be returning, hopefully her message will be a good one.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2013)

If the rumored end is correct, then it would end at chapter 192. That would be 2 chapters short in volume 22.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm on chapter 15...

Erm... Medaka is a normal human right? Right? *RIGHT?* She doesn't have things like chakra or anything powerlevel related right?
Breaks metal bat with a kick... . 

Ok... I am under the impression there are things much... _Much_ more radical.

EDIT: Ah ok... I understood everything at the end of the same chapter.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2013)

I haven't read past chapter 185 or 186 yet.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 10, 2013)

Let's just hope Ajimu's letter doesn't say "The end".


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 10, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Let's just hope Ajimu's letter doesn't say "The end".




Oh, wow. Is it strange how I can totally see Nishio writting that pun and ending the manga on it?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2013)

Well it seems to be ending next chapter or near enough according to spoilers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2013)

that?s fine, these last arcs just sucked big time.


----------



## Koori (Apr 10, 2013)

Lol no, it's not ending.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2013)

Koori said:


> Lol no, it's not ending.



And you know this how? Honestly it may or may not end, but as far as all logical plot points go, Nisio has finished them the manga could easily end fairly soon.


----------



## Koori (Apr 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



page 13: "Ha... Haha... Then... Then it's not over yet, is it" "This story will go on" "Our days with Medaka-chan will continue..."






NISIO'D


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 12, 2013)

Koori said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically it's not really trolling the only reason people believed it was ending was because of what I'm guessing the somewhat reliable person in the ToC thread in mangahelpers said it would otherwise most people would have figured it wasn't ending. I even skipped this arc because by current indications it probably wasn't ending anytime soon so the arc seemed pretty worthless (and I must say it was a great call if I do say so myself).

So really this removes the reliability of the person who said (and it was probably just a case of chinese whispers I never bothered to check the validity of it).


----------



## Olivia (Apr 13, 2013)

Medaka Box 190 is Released.

Honestly, I'm expecting the manga to end soon, as all plot ends have been tied. All we really need to see now is Kumagawa's, and Ajimu's, message.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

So what do you people think of Kamome Tsurubami? I personally like his character. Hes pretty cool.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 16, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> So what do you people think of Kamome Tsurubami? I personally like his character. Hes pretty cool.



Yea he's awesome 3rd favorite character.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Yea he's awesome 3rd favorite character.



xD hes one of my favorites along with kumagawa and zenkichi. The part where he just appeared behind Medaka and stopped her foot with his mouth. That alone made me a complete fan :amazed Now if only a male character that cool can appear in fairy tail


----------



## Yuki (Apr 16, 2013)

1. Kumagawa (everything) 
2. Myouri Unzen (It's not justice IF YOU DON'T GO OVERBORED!!!) 
3. Tsurubami ("I only like a girl's shoes as much as any normal person, the socks on the other hand...") 
4. Namanie Nienami (everything) 
5. Kei Munakata ("So I'll kill you")


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 16, 2013)

Seems like the manga seriously is ending this time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



10 year time skip protagonists future not show (one more chapter after this one).


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

Zeref said:


> 1. Kumagawa (everything)
> 2. Myouri Unzen (It's not justice IF YOU DON'T GO OVERBORED!!!)
> 3. Tsurubami ("I only like a girl's shoes as much as any normal person, the socks on the other hand...")
> 4. Namanie Nienami (everything)
> 5. Kei Munakata ("So I'll kill you")



 Munakata xD a murderer that dosent kill, best concept in the world.

In the third popularity poll Medaka isint even is not in the top 3. Its kinda wierd not seeing the protagonist up there xD She's a great protagonist, wonder what happened.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 16, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Munakata xD a murderer that dosent kill, best concept in the world.
> 
> In the third popularity poll Medaka isint even is not in the top 3. Its kinda wierd not seeing the protagonist up there xD She's a great protagonist, wonder what happened.



He's awesome.

She was second on the second one if i remember, Kumagawa raped the fuck out of her tho lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2013)

Kumagawa can rape the fuck out of everyone, he?s just that awesome


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

Im suprised munakata has remained so popular, he barley appears as it is.

Kumagawa won my almost triple of what Medaka had and medaka placed 2nd in the 2nd popularity contest. Thats one massive win.


----------



## Koori (Apr 16, 2013)

Short summary of the chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 




10 years passed.

-Kikaijima has a kid.

-Tsurubami isn't looking at sideways anymore and his face lost the dark.

-Nabeshima won the Olympics, gold medal in running with only one leg. Afterwards she retired.

-Emukae isn't minus anymore and her ability works as a fertilizer. She became a florist. Same goes for Aka who studies medicine.

-Kujira is advancing in her favorite hobby: science.

-Tachiarai developed a cryogenic machine to sleep and is now inside of it. She plans to wake up in 100 or 1000 years (LMAO).

-Due to an aftereffect of succeding Iihiko Shiranui hasn't changed at all.

-Akune and Wanizuka (now Akune Shori) married. Spoiler guy notes Wanizuka is super hot now.

-Most of class minus went missing. Kumagawa hasn't shown signs since graduation.

-As for Zenkichi, after years of efforts he joined the Kurokami group.

 -Took years and more, but animals finally like Medaka. Though things went a bit out of hand (LOL)


----------



## Yuki (Apr 16, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Im suprised munakata has remained so popular, he barley appears as it is.
> 
> Kumagawa won my almost triple of what Medaka had and medaka placed 2nd in the 2nd popularity contest. Thats one massive win.



He won by all most 4x her votes lol.

1. Misogi Kumagawa = 3854
2. Medaka Kurokami = 992


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 16, 2013)

Zeref said:


> He won by all most 4x her votes lol.
> 
> 1. Misogi Kumagawa = 3854
> 2. Medaka Kurokami = 992



LOL look at that. Tittle should be change to kumagawa box.

Well im atleast 32 chapters till catching up to the manga. I loved every arc but i found the jet black bride arc to be kinda rushed and not that good...

Still my least favorite arc is right now the jet black arc, not enough Kamome Tsurubami xD


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 16, 2013)

Kumagawa box please.
ten year skip yeah, pics please


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Apr 17, 2013)

Dog hat


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 17, 2013)

Zeref said:


> He won by all most 4x her votes lol.
> 
> 1. Misogi Kumagawa = 3854
> 2. Medaka Kurokami = 992



Haven't read that far to see this Kumagawa guy(what he looks like and what he precisely does), I only heard he was someone crazy. Which is a 1st... I like crazy characters...

And for Medaka to be 2nd and to be almost 4x below the 1st... This is seriously lacking in the character department.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 17, 2013)

^ Not sure what you're talking about. Medaka is really cool. She's a Mary Sue, yeah, but that's the whole purpose. She's not an unintentional Mary Sue. The whole story is about her...Mary Sue-ness.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 17, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Haven't read that far to see this Kumagawa guy(what he looks like and what he precisely does), I only heard he was someone crazy. Which is a 1st... I like crazy characters...
> 
> And for Medaka to be 2nd and to be almost 4x below the 1st... This is seriously lacking in the character department.



Its not that. Medaka box has a shit load of great characters but Kumagawa is just THAT awesome.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm confused, since when can animals get close to her... i don't get it...


----------



## Koori (Apr 17, 2013)

Zeref said:


> I'm confused, since when can animals get close to her... i don't get it...



Dude... it's been 10 years.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 17, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Munakata xD a murderer that dosent kill, best concept in the world.
> 
> In the third popularity poll Medaka isint even is not in the top 3. Its kinda wierd not seeing the protagonist up there xD She's a great protagonist, wonder what happened.



Just wondering, what are the top ten results?

Oh and this is the second last chapter? We better hear what Ajimu had to say soon.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 17, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Just wondering, what are the top ten results?
> 
> Oh and this is the second last chapter? We better hear what Ajimu had to say soon.



No one here knows, only the top 3 have been reviled. 

1. Misogi Kumagawa = 2824
2. Kouki Akune = 1084
3. Zenkichi Hitoyoshi = 885


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 17, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Just wondering, what are the top ten results?



Kumagawa turned them to nothing


----------



## Yuki (Apr 17, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Kumagawa turned them to nothing



Lol and this.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 17, 2013)

Zeref said:


> No one here knows, only the top 3 have been reviled.
> 
> 1. Misogi Kumagawa = 2824
> 2. Kouki Akune = 1084
> 3. Zenkichi Hitoyoshi = 885



How in the world dd Akune get second?

Here's hoping Ajimu is somewhere in the top ten.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 17, 2013)

Olivia said:


> How in the world dd Akune get second?
> 
> Here's hoping Ajimu is somewhere in the top ten.



His performance in the clock tower trial was amazing! I was blown away by him. It dosent suprise me if he got alot of fans becuase of that. 

Ajimu in the second popularity poll got in the top 10's and shes gotten even better so its very likely shes still in it. When she fought vs the 5 dudes in the jet black weeding arc and in her panels in the background you could see the names of all her abilities and what they do. OMG i laughed just seeing how crazy those abilities where. If i remember right there was one that said cutting without cutting skill xD

 PFFT we should do our own popularity contest xD even if it gets like 3 votes lol.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 18, 2013)

God mode sword skill XD.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh cool, all her skills appear in her page in the medaka box wiki. I found a skill that makes her breast bigger xD what a help full skill to have.

She also has promotion wars: the skill to start a war lol. 

She can totally beat goku


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 19, 2013)

Ch 191


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kumagawa's probably the father


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kumagawa's definitely the father.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2013)

[sp]99% sure Kumagawa is the father[/sp]


----------



## Kirito (Apr 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kumagawa you pimp.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 19, 2013)

Everyone is guessing the same thing. And this is Medaka Box...


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Ajimu will be the father


----------



## Yuki (Apr 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kumagawa you winner.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 19, 2013)

"Did you come here to establish a new setting for the story?!" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kumagawa is obviously the father.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 19, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks Kumagawa is with Ajimu? I don't see why Kikaijima would hide the fact that Kumagawa is her husband.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2013)

dat medaka leg.  I need to catch up a good 30 chapters.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 20, 2013)

Man, these timeskips are coming fast and furious. They'll all be senior citizens next chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 20, 2013)

Only Unzen impressive me,looks badass. Now where's Kumagawa,better be here


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 21, 2013)

Just got up to date in medaka box(finally...), they completely ruined kamone tsurubami. He looks so wierd. Unzen was the only one that actually was intresting. Next chapter, Kumagawa is the president of the united states.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 21, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Just got up to date in medaka box(finally...), they completely ruined kamone tsurubami. He looks so wierd. Unzen was the only one that actually was intresting. *Next chapter, Kumagawa is the president of the united states.*



LOL!!! wouldn't that be something.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 21, 2013)

In Chapter 60.

Damn It's been 3 days already and still at 60... Each chapter of this manga has a fuckton of text:

I'm currently here:
Shunsui agreed


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 21, 2013)

^
Thats my favorite arc!! I really loved it. But yeah, Medaka box chapters arnt that long but they have so much writing! It wouldn't suprise me if hidden in the text they insulted my mother and i didn't even notice. But I like it that way ^.^ enjoy it, it was tragic for me when I got up to date


----------



## Yuki (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea it's got loads of text, that's why it took me ME of all people all day to read just 30 chapters, i'm a guy who can easily read 60 chapters within like 6 hours of any other manga. (WITH BREAKS)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2013)

Reading Emukae's text when she first introduces herself to Zenkichi.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 21, 2013)

Class minus 13 was hilarious theyre interaction between each other where the best.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 22, 2013)

this

    ​
12.858.051.967.633.865 - _Twelve quadrilion, eight hundred and fifty eight trillion, fity one billion, nine hundred and sixty seven million, six hundred and thirty three thousand and eight hundred and sixty five_ *distinct abilities*?

... Seems legit 


*Spoiler*: __ 



How many of them are shown in the series?  (don't answer, I am well aware that not even 100 are shown, or at least I think so)


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Apr 22, 2013)

Define "shown".


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 22, 2013)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> Define "shown".



"Shown", were those near 13 quadrillion abilities ath the very least named so far?


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> "Shown", were those near 13 quadrillion abilities ath the very least named so far?



Their named and used. She has shown and used 601 abilities. Your probably asking your self how? Well she did xD


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 22, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Their named and used. She has shown and used 601 abilities. Your probably asking your self how? Well she did xD



Impressive... But out of Quadrillions? 

Well... To show all of these you would need quadrillions of pannels, ergo, at least *billions* of chapters .


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Impressive... But out of Quadrillions?
> 
> Well... To show all of these you would need quadrillions of pannels, ergo, at least *billions* of chapters .



Lol, they would need to give ajimu her own spin off series to show them all


----------



## Yuki (Apr 23, 2013)

The longest running manga of all time lol, even if she shows 100 powers per panel it would still be the longest running manga of all time.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 23, 2013)

It wouldnt suprise me if she had a skill to make the manga longer or a skill to use all her skills at once


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2013)

She's probably the fictional character with the most named abilities.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 23, 2013)

^Most likely... And she definitely is the one with the most abilities overall.

I still haven't seen her in action... But with near 13 quadrillion abilities, is she omnipotent or something? .



Grimm6Jack said:


> In Chapter 60.



2 days latter and I am still at 120...
1 Chapter of Medaka Box has more text than 3 or even 4 chapters of each manga of the HST


----------



## Zaru (Apr 23, 2013)

She's not omnipotent, because she can't win against the "main character".

It's funny how her delusion of being in a manga is actually correct.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> She's not omnipotent, because she can't win against the "main character".
> 
> It's funny how her delusion of being in a manga is actually correct.



*All* main characters are "omnipotent" in their own verse. 

And yeah lol .


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 23, 2013)

Spoilers for the last chapter are out.

Color Page



Long version


*Spoiler*: __ 



From animesuki


> >Riroland: Thanks~!
> >Nisio: I'm deeply moved we finally came to the final episode in good shape.
> >Medaka's in the chairman room. She looks at Zen with a quiet expression.
> >Medaka "Ah... Zenkichi?" She looks really calm.
> ...






Short version


*Spoiler*: __ 



Medaka's lost her powers. In fact, it seems everyone loses their skills when they grow up. She's using her resources to rebuild the moon.

Medaka and Zen start a fight. If Zen wins Medaka marries him. If Medaka wins, Zen marries her. 

No Kumagawa. No Ajimu. They are just mentioned.

Nisio:


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 23, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> ^Most likely... And she definitely is the one with the most abilities overall.
> 
> I still haven't seen her in action... But with near 13 quadrillion abilities, is she omnipotent or something? .
> 
> ...



Your flying through the chapters  In 2 days i usually read around 16-20 chapters of medaka box. 

I think yove already seen the debut of Kamone tsurubami, the person closet to the main character  Hes completely awesome.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 23, 2013)

Im glad he didn't try to stretch it past its prime; the last few arcs were pretty good.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 23, 2013)

TeenRyu said:


> Im glad he didn't try to stretch it past its prime; the last few arcs were pretty good.



The last "arc" was terrible, Iihiko's was ok aside from the random ass ending. Really I feel this was dragged out could have easily ended by Aijimu's arc.


----------



## Moon (Apr 23, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Spoilers for the last chapter are out.
> 
> Color Page
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty disappointed. Maybe Kumagawa will pop up in Nisio's next series. The end as a whole is just too tame, was expecting something more. Trade the series serialization for Ajimu's resurrection or something.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 23, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> The last "arc" was terrible, Iihiko's was ok aside from the random ass ending. Really I feel this was dragged out could have easily ended by Aijimu's arc.



When I say that I mean in the sense that it could've been worse. Everything else was more or less closure


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 24, 2013)

The last arc was fine, it was intresting the whole tsurubami thing. The time skip was pretty lame to be honest. The jet black wedding arc was a train wreck in my opinion, i didnt really like it. The only good part that i really enjoyed was ajimu's beating the crap out of people.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 24, 2013)

Wait hows Medaka offpanelling everyone "fine" it was completely pointless.


----------



## Koori (Apr 24, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Wait hows Medaka offpanelling everyone "fine" it was completely pointless.



Because that isn't an arc.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 24, 2013)

Koori said:


> Because that isn't an arc.



It actually is, a short one but an arc none the less hence why it's called bouquet toss to the future arc and was named as such, much like the black wedding arc (or whatever it's called) was actually named. Unless your telling it's actually part of iihiko's arc even though Nisio made it blatantly obvious it was a self contained arc.


----------



## Koori (Apr 24, 2013)

Though this is true, it would be more appropiate to call it epilogue. Afterall it consists in showcasing every character that was in the series since it started, a reminder to the reader of how far Medaka Box has come to.

The best arc for me is Treasure Hunt followed by Class -13, but in terms of plot and character development as well as drama, Unknown Shiranui arc takes the cake.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm probably almost alone with this opinion... but Ajimu's parts, *especially the whole 4th wall breaking in her major arc*, the constant playing with tropes she does... was not only the best part of this manga, but it stood out to me among manga as a whole, period. And I've read a shitload of manga. It's one of the most memorable things I've ever seen attempted in this medium, even if it didn't always work out perfectly.


----------



## Koori (Apr 24, 2013)

The chapter that ends with Ajimu completely crushing the 4th wall by declaring that she would end the manga before the anime started had me rolling for a whole minute.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 24, 2013)

... Jeez, still at chapter 145...

BTW, I hear rumors that the manga is very close to ending. Is that true?



Koori said:


> The chapter that ends with Ajimu completely crushing the 4th wall by declaring that she would end the manga before the anime started had me rolling for a whole minute.



I am of the same opinion... I never thought that a mangaka would make a manga character say something like that .


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm probably almost alone with this opinion... but Ajimu's parts, *especially the whole 4th wall breaking in her major arc*, the constant playing with tropes she does... was not only the best part of this manga, but it stood out to me among manga as a whole, period. And I've read a shitload of manga. It's one of the most memorable things I've ever seen attempted in this medium, even if it didn't always work out perfectly.



I loved how she kept on breaking the fourth wall just so in the end of the arc it would stangely make sense and fit in to what she kept saying.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 24, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> BTW, I hear rumors that the manga is very close to ending. Is that true?



This week is the last chapter


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 24, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> This week is the last chapter



Ah... 

Well, they can continue with the anime . As far as I heard, it only has 2 seasons and the last one ended at the end of 2012 so I gess we will have one in arround mid 2013 this year?

EDIT: You have a very awesome Raiden set


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 24, 2013)

Koori said:


> Though this is true, it would be more appropiate to call it epilogue. Afterall it consists in showcasing every character that was in the series since it started, a reminder to the reader of how far Medaka Box has come to.
> 
> The best arc for me is Treasure Hunt followed by Class -13, but in terms of plot and character development as well as drama, Unknown Shiranui arc takes the cake.



Neh these last two chapters are the epilogue, timeskip to the future and all that jazz, that was the actual final arc, hence bouquet toss to the future,


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 25, 2013)

The End


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 25, 2013)

It's really over .


----------



## Yuki (Apr 25, 2013)

Damn so that's really the end huh, good read for the most part.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 25, 2013)

I like how medaka's face is like sleepy or close to being asleep all the time on that chapter


----------



## Superb Eden (Apr 25, 2013)

Finally, it ended. Those last 7-8 chapters were so bad.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 25, 2013)

I love medaka box but that was one crap ending... I didnt notice it even end xD I also thought it was crap how they lost their powers out of nowhere just becuase they left high school. I mean what the heel!? That came out of nowhere. Anyways great manga, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cold (Apr 25, 2013)

I liked the ending for the most part.  Didn't really like all of the talk about Kumagwa and Anshin for them to never be shown, but aside from that, nice end.


----------



## Invec (Apr 25, 2013)

After the retarded moon business and a complete disaster of a final arc I'll take this end, over some nonsensical  and pointless end, yes....


----------



## Yak (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, good it ended. Only really good arc of this manga was with Kumagawa and his Minues as the "villains". Everything before and after that was either mediocre or outright garbage.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

So the final volume of this manga is volume 20?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 25, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> I love medaka box but that was one crap ending... I didnt notice it even end xD I also thought it was crap how they lost *their powers out of nowhere just becuase they left high school.* I mean what the heel!? That came out of nowhere. Anyways great manga, really enjoyed it.



dont think its all weird tho.

if you liken their powers to imaginations then it'll make sense

anyways, im still holding strong that medaka hasnt even ended a bit.

"Please look forward to nisio isin and akatsuki next work"

yeah youll be serialized where nurarihyon went you trolls.

best arc was "class minus 13".


----------



## Moon (Apr 25, 2013)

Not giving your most popular character (by a very wide margin) an epilogue in the series is pretty strange. I agree that the last few arcs weren't great. Minus 13 arc was more or less the peak of the series slowly declining from there, but there were some good chapters scattered about both directions as well (Kumagawa's goodbye to Anshin stands out).

Overall a pretty good series as long as you never took it too seriously.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 25, 2013)

Moon said:


> Overall a pretty good series as long as you never took it too seriously.



Don't know how the last arcs are (still at chapter 145) but I've been liking this series so far. And yeah I don't take it too seriously unlike other mainstream Shounens like Naruto/Bleach/Op/FT.

Yeah, so far Class Minus 13 arc has been the best.  I also liked the following arc with the 5 Middle Schoolers.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2013)

Will the artist go back to drawing porn now?


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 25, 2013)

Now that i think about it kamone tsurubami never got a real fight. His fight where always off panel or reaaaally short.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Will the artist go back to drawing porn now?



Had no idea the artist of Medaka Box did hentai.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2013)

Tsurubami indulged in his foot fetish. That's all we can ask for.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 25, 2013)

^
I can totally see that happening  Thats probably on what he majored in.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 25, 2013)

Please, socks are his thing didn't you guys pay attention?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 25, 2013)

Isn't there supposed to be one more chapter of Good Loser Kumagawa?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 25, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Please, socks are his thing didn't you guys pay attention?



Eating shoes


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2013)

And so, Based Nisio ascended back to the heavens, slumbering until the next masterpiece graces our presence

Iihiko Box, serialized in Jump FRESH


----------



## General Mael Radec (Apr 26, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Please, socks are his thing didn't you guys pay attention?


shoes are more manly 


Mist Puppet said:


> And so, Based Nisio ascended back to the heavens, slumbering until the next masterpiece graces our presence
> 
> Iihiko Box, serialized in Jump FRESH


I think you mean kumagawa box.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 21, 2013)

And now we wait for CXC's version.

Kumagawa


----------



## Yak (Sep 21, 2013)

Good fucking chapter. Of course; it involved Kumagawa, it had to be.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 21, 2013)

Kumugawa OWN manga now!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 22, 2013)

Kumagawa needs his own fucking manga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 22, 2013)

He needed a good damn long spin-off


----------



## Carlton Banks (Sep 24, 2013)

I know everyone else is saying it but Kumagawa really does deserve his own manga.
He was one of the things that made this manga a fun experience.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 8, 2015)

So yeah, I was suggested this series in a Manga Recommendation thread I made, and over this past week I decided to read it...and I am SO glad I read this (though it took me a few days getting around to actually typing this). Medaka Box is easily one of my most favorite series now!

Wow...so yeah. I went into this series not knowing anything about it (aside from a very small description), and I assumed it was a slice of life series with comedy and stuff. Yeah, the first couple of chapters started out that way (doing all the random requests for the Medaka Box and stuff)...and then I quickly realized that this was in fact also a battle manga lol. Not that anything is wrong with that, it is just that I was not expecting that to happen given the start. And from the Flask Plan arc on...this series was one crazy ass rollercoaster.

This series has so many amazing characters in it that it's not even funny:

Zenkichi started out just being Medaka's sidekick and lifelong friend...but as time went on, that wasn't enough. When he initially said he loved her, I thought he meant in a BF/GF kinda way...oh boy was I wrong lol. Took 130 goddamn chapters before they finally kissed, and 160 odd chapters until he finally confessed to her. Still, even though he was chasing after her for so long, he realized it would be better to experience life on his own in order to grow. It took 10 years, but they eventually found happiness together in the end.

Medaka took me a while to like. Her absurdly naive and idealistic views kinda bothered me...but that truly is just her character. She was robotic in nature simply because of how much better she was than everyone around her. It took the loss during the second election and the events of the Black Wedding in order for her to understand normal people. I was waiting so damn long for Zenkichi and her to finally hook up...and my God, it took literally until the very final chapter for that to happen lol.

Akune seemed kinda douchy at the start (thought it was going to be annoying to have him constantly be after Medaka), but those feelings quickly left. He is incredibly smart and seemingly a great fighter as well. Yeah, he did some fucked up things to Medaka in middle school, but after the events in the clocktower with the 5 Not-Equal girls, I gained a lot of respect for him and his character.

Kikaijima seemed like she would be easily best-girl from the get go. Super hot swimmer chick who is super competitive in nature (have to win in order to survive and such)...but once she joined the Student Council, that seemed to change lol. She was amazingly timid and nowhere near the exhibitionist that Medaka was (assumed she would be fine showing skin considering she was a swimmer...and that's generally how us swimmers are). Still, she had very good intentions for doing the things she did (trying to support her family through any means necessary), and even though she felt worthless sometimes, she managed to come through for the team on several occasions. However, it really bothered me that Akune and Kikaijima basically got sidelined for the last 70 chapters or so. They were very instrumental in the beginning of the series, but post-election, they were barely shown  Oh well...

Naze is definitely best-girl in my eyes (with Medaka in a somewhat close second). She was just a crazy girl who did crazy ass experiments on people...and did things simply to further her research. I love determined girls, and holy shit, Naze was definitely that lol. I knew she would be super hot underneath those bandages...however, I did not expect her to be Medaka's older sister. I really enjoyed seeing her grow into the older sister role as time went on, because even though she wanted to abandon that life, Medaka and Maguro's sibling love brought them all back together. I also really enjoyed all of the stupid comedic moments she brought to the table (same with Nienami near the end). Good times...

Mukae...this pretty much sums her up:




Rofl. Yandere are just the best...

Well, that was definitely true at the beginning. Even though she was a crazy yandere, she grew to understand more about people and love in general (similarly to Medaka). Even though Zenkichi had to deny her (), it helped her to eventually live a normal life in the end.

Shiranui was a character that I was skeptical of from the get go. She definitely seemed innocent on the surface, but I figured she would end up being the big bad. Those thoughts quickly disappeared once Kumagawa hit the stage (was positive he would be the villain)...and those thoughts disappeared once Anshin'in-san appeared >.> Well, Shiranui basically didn't do shit for the entirety of the series (aside from randomly messing up things in the shadows)...so even though the final arc with Iihiko was pretty stupid, at least she got some spotlight at the end.

Kumagawa...finally, the big boss himself. Yeah, once he appeared...I knew fun times would start happening. Kumagawa has quite possibly the most amazing Rape-Face out of any series ever lol. What a truly fuckin crazy individual...such a great villain. Though he was awesome as a bad guy, I feel like he truly shined as a good guy. The concept of a person living the life the way he did because he was unable to win EVEN ONCE is pretty absurd, but damn...Kumagawa made it work. Such a fuckin hilarious character...my God. Every time he had a straight face on and talked shit on people, or tried to do insanely perverted things to all the girls...such good times lol. I am kinda sad that his "Win" over Medaka was something so trivial. I fully expected him to be the one who beat Iihiko at the end using a new form of All Fiction. Sadly, that was not the case. The other thing I was hoping for as a possiblity was that his "new" All Fiction would just be a joke, and he would use it to erase all the girls clothing as the final punchline (hell, even Anshin'in-san said it would be possible for her to make a Harem ending for Zenkichi, so that wouldn't be too farfetched lol). I'm glad that we got the "Good Loser Kumagawa" chapter at the end. I was wondering the purpose of showing the past between him and Saki is only to have him not even show up in the chapter the band appears. It wrapped things up nicely for him, and even though I would really like to see more of him in a spinoff...I think that ending was appropriate (also, was really hoping during the second concert Saki would have taken her top off...because come on, Kumagawa needed to at least get some fanservice in this series lol).

Also:



Fuck yeah Kumagawa...

There were several other characters that I wish got more spotlight (namely Nabeshima...because she was so fuckin awesome! CHEAT TO WIN lol...), but I understand that they needed to keep things Fresh by introducing all those new characters 

The fights in the series were pretty fuckin amazing. They were so over the top that it was just insanely fun to read. Medaka herself is one of the most overpowered characters in a series that I can think of. Just her seeing an ability allows her to copy it with The End. The 13's all had pretty cool abilities, the Minus' took things down a darker route, the ridiculous wordplay of the Style users was entertaining, and hell...even that shitty final villain Iihiko brought some cool things too. Really wish that the rest of this series would get animated 

There are so many great things about this series...but at the same time, there are quite a few things that bothered me. Like I mentioned earlier, Akune and Kikaijima kinda got fucked over by barely getting an appearance in the lategame...but that applied to a bunch of people. One of the main issues in this series was that there were TOO MANY characters...new ones get introduced, and ones you had already gotten an attachment too just become filler after some point. Another thing that kinda pissed me off is that the Naked Apron Alliance literally served no purpose. Zenkichi and Medaka didn't actually have an actual battle...it was resolved during the election itself. There was no purpose at all to forming it. Finally, Anshin'in-san...wtf? She was a great character (broke 4th wall, was insanely overpowered, had fun interactions with Kumagawa, etc), yet she got foddered by that shitty ass Iihiko? REALLY? My God that was infuriating...she had 40 quadrillion skills or whatever, yet this retardedly OP Mary Sue fuckin character negated it all...lolwut.

Despite those flaws however, this was such an amazing read. I have already recommended this to several of my buddies (one just started reading, the other is on the 2nd season of the anime). It was a LOT of work reading this one...holy shit walls of text, but it was definitely worth it in the end. Fun characters, good humor, decent fanservice (Medaka in bunny outfit + dog outfit, various fantasies of Kumagawa, and of course...Nurse Aka ).

I'm sad that this series is over, but it ended well. It initially made me mad that Zenkichi and Medaka didn't just kiss and whatever like a normal couple at the end...but the more I thought about it, the more I realized the ending was appropriate. That is how they are...everything is a competition, and that is how the would act in that situation. "If I win, you have to marry me." "And if I win, YOU have to marry ME!" A proper end for this series...God, I miss it so much already.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 2, 2015)

Got excited because I thought it was a Medaka Box sequel or spinoff that was announced in Jump Square. Sadly, it is not. Still, it's another series by Nisio Isin and Akira Akatsuki...the writing and artist team behind Medaka Box, so that could be fun.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2015)

looks....interesting i suppose.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 2, 2015)

Medaka Box is easily one of my most favorite manga series. Yeah the last arc was kinda meh, but the characters were just so great. I have hope that this will be good as well.


----------

